# Stopping Smoking



## Luciledodd

Okay, first I don't want any lectures. believe me I have heard them all. My question is are any of you former long-time smokers and how did you manage to quit? Any advise is appreciated--no lectures though. LOL


----------



## whimsy

I quit last December because I was in the hospital with a horrible case of Pneumonia ...they just stuck a patch on me and that was that. I had no choice!! My husband went to his Dr. and got on the gum to quit along with me.
I was released from the hospital and continued with the patch. Then back in the hospital a week later with blood clots in my lungs..and the pneumonia was sneaking back!!
Long story short the nicotine patch worked, but I also had a major motivation to quit with my health. (by the way... I had never been sick a day in my life and it just hit me all at once.)

My husband and I are ex- smokers now....a year in Dec. Had I not gotten so sick I'm sure I would still be smoking...I loved it. It is also very expensive and that was also motivating me. good luck...it helps to have support..lots of groups out there if you need help.
Oh...I am 61 and smoked most of my adult life.


----------



## Scrappy

*It's not easy*

A friend (~15 year smoker) quit with Zyban but when I tried it I hated it. Had terrible nightmares, etc. I finally quit for good using the gum BUT got addicted to that, then switched to the lozenges! I know other people who have been on the gum for years. I smoked for 24 years. Another friend, also ~ 15 year smoker quit by using the patch and had no trouble. The funny thing is that I quit for each of my kids when I was pregnant and nursing, then went right back to smoking. When it was time to quit for my own sake, I had a heck of a time.

When I quit for the kids I used the taper off method, which was to delay my first cigarette of the day an hour, then only smoke half, then have another half an hour later, then make the first one later every day while increasing the time in between. It worked like a charm. Good luck to you, and as I'm sure you know, it usually takes several tries to quit for good. :frusty:


----------



## bellapico

Hello,

In the summer of 2006, I was laid off from my job and by Xmas of that year I was really struggling financially. I realized things were bad when I bought cigarette rather than buy food in my fridge, I made the decision on news years eve, in so doing, I washed all my clothes, threw out all my lighters, cigarettes ashtrays and washed all my sofa covers and anything that may trigger my desire to smoke. I just stopped.eace: The first three months were incredibly difficult and I over ate a lot but I stuck with it and it will be 4 years this new years. I still get tempted once in a while but so far so good. 

Good luck and honestly, it is a matter of one day at a time. I smoked for 16 years or so.... so I believe it can be done.:whoo:

Good luck.


----------



## Thumper

You have to want to quit for YOU, quitting for other people or because someone wants you to, won't work. I quit Dec. 26th, so I'm coming up on a year and although I do still chew some gum...I am really proud of myself for not smoking.

Accept that you will probably gain 10-15 lbs the first few months, because smoking effects your blood sugar and you blood sugar goes all sort of out of whack when you quit, as does your metabolism..but don't even worry about taking the extra lbs off until you've been smoke free for 2-3 months and then you can worry about dropping the extra 10. I know the weight gain is what keeps many women smoking but its no big deal, the weight can come off again once you have the cigs out of your system.

I avoided things that would make me want to smoke for about 2 months or so and not smoking becomes more of a habit, you don't even think about it
I had dreams about smoking quite often at first, and I'd always pounce up out of bed worrying about the dream and if it happened in my dazed state, lol.

As far as help, well..the habitrol gum, the book "the easy way to quit smoking' by allan carr (sp?), wellbutrin/zyban (much cheaper than the new stuff and less side effects) and lots of will power and determination. Oh, and the website whyquit.com There are lots of stories on there that scared me into the realization I was in denial.

Kara


----------



## dodrop82

I feel your pain! I quit Tuesday...I fought constant urges all day Tuesday...most of the day Wednesday...5:30 Wednesday evening, I RAN (I really drove) to the store and bought a pack, cause I needed just one...I now have 6 left in the pack! I don't have the answers...I need a miracle! Oh, and also I ate non-stop Tuesday and Wednesday!


----------



## psow9421

If you feel that you would like to quit that is a step in the right direction. It is very difficust to quit cold turkey. You have a much higher chance of quiting with the help of medication. One option is chantax. You need a scipt from your primary MD. You woud pick a quit date. Tell everyone around you that you are quiting the more support you can get the better.You can smoke initially when you start Chantix. Their can be side affects, many will pass. If they do not, contact your MD the dose can be lowered. Chantix helps to block cravings. It is not a permanent med. Their is a 24 hr. support line associated with the medication. If you are not interested in Chantix the nicotine patch along with gum and losengers are helpful. The two meds can not be combined. Also try a support group their are many on line. Never give up if you fall off wagon. Recognise what you did right and start again. Write down all pros and cons.What are the good aspects of quiting and what are the bad. You it also helpfull to know what daily habits are associated with smoking and try to do things differently. Hope this helps, good luck.
Pam


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Good luck, Lucille. I've quit twice for several years and went back during stressful periods. I was determined to quit. I absolutely don't chew gum so that was out. I tried losenges and they made me nautios. I tried the patch and broke out. I then got a prescription for Chantix. I had bad nightmares (normally I don't remember any dreams) that seemed to get worse. I also was nautious, but thought I'd struggle through that until the day I got into my van and starting throwing up before I could get out of the vehicle. I decided Chantix was bad for me. I've since read some people also have suicidal leanings with this drug.
If you are successful, let us all know.


----------



## Luciledodd

Well I haven't laid them down yet. I have quit a million times over the years. the longest time was six months, then stress at work took over and I would just smoke one that turned into a pack. I know that once you quit, you can never just smoke one. That is like an alcoholic that can never drink again. Statistics say that women have more trouble quitting and that the addiction is like heroine. Yet, there is no re-hab for smokers. I have been trying to just slow down the last month and then I started smoking more than ever. If I have to have the open-heart surgery, I know that it can't happen until I quit--that just makes me want to smoke more--totally irrational I know. No one in my family smokes anymore and believe me I get lectures all the time. And Doctors put all sickness down to smoking. One can break their toe and it will be because they smoke. I have heard all the horror stories about chantrax. Got an e-cigerette and won't use it. I may have to just get someone to lock me in a room for a few days with lots of zanax. LOL. I think I will get the losenges next. Thank everyone for the hints. If I make it I will lecture all the other smokers. LOL


----------



## sashamom

I have been smoke free for 5 & 1/2 years now, after smoking since I was 19, I quit at 55 I consider it one of greatest accomplishments and it is very difficult to do. I am sure you have read all the literature about what a hard addiction it it to break so good luck and be very nice to yourself. I used the patch and a self-hypnosis tape directed at nonsmoking. I also joined an online support group and if I can find the link I will send it to you. I rewarded my self in the best possible way, I got a Havanese!! She was my reward and also my encouragement not to smoke, it is bad for dogs just like for all of us to be around second hand smoke.


----------



## Luciledodd

I have been thinking of rewarding myself with another Havanese, but an older dog, maybe middle-aged. I am not up to house breaking again. Two havs in the bed with me would be a great way to get over surgery. Hope you find the link.
Lucile


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I quit during both of my pregnancies but started up about a year after each one. I finally decided, when the youngest was in pre-school, that I wanted to quit for good. I don't remember there being a lot of meds and such back then. I replaced the urge with something else. I used lollipops, breath mints, hard candy, etc.

It was hard. I gained MORE than 10 lbs over the first 3-months, but it was worth it. I got rid of everything related to smoking...ashtrays, cigarette case & lighter.

My next door neighbor at that time had to have a tracheotomy due to throat cancer. He was a heavy smoker and seeing him put a cigarette to that hole in his throat was upsetting and an eye opener. That really reinforced my urge to quit.

Now I can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke. I consider that a good thing :biggrin1:

I wish you the best of luck! You can do it!

P.S. I remember when a carton of cigarettes could be had for under $10. Today's prices are enough to keep me from ever going back.


----------



## sashamom

I looked up the web site I used when I quit. You can join and read as much or as little as you like. I forgot to include above that I also spoke to my doctor and she but me on welbutrin for a time. The web site is about.com then look up smoking cessation also there is a another web site called webquit.com there is a study that is being done with the Fred Hutch Cancer Center. Good luck and if I can help in way with support count me your cheering section. It is not an easy task but one that you will be happy to accomplish. Just think no more wondering if you will have to stand out in the rain to smoke and no more disapproving looks from people who do not realize what a great person you are. You go girl!! :biggrin1:


----------



## sashamom

I looked up the web site I used when I quit. You can join and read as much or as little as you like. I forgot to include above that I also spoke to my doctor and she but me on welbutrin for a time. The web site is about.com then look up smoking cessation also there is a another web site called webquit.com there is a study that is being done with the Fred Hutch Cancer Center. Good luck and if I can help in way with support count me your cheering section. It is not an easy task but one that you will be happy to accomplish. Just think no more wondering if you will have to stand out in the rain to smoke and no more disapproving looks from people who do not realize what a great person you are. You go girl!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I quit during both of my pregnancies but started up about a year after each one. I finally decided, when the youngest was in pre-school, that I wanted to quit for good. I don't remember there being a lot of meds and such back then. I replaced the urge with something else. I used lollipops, breath mints, hard candy, etc.
> 
> It was hard. I gained MORE than 10 lbs over the first 3-months, but it was worth it. I got rid of everything related to smoking...ashtrays, cigarette case & lighter.
> 
> My next door neighbor at that time had to have a tracheotomy due to throat cancer. He was a heavy smoker and seeing him put a cigarette to that hole in his throat was upsetting and an eye opener. That really reinforced my urge to quit.
> 
> Now I can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke. I consider that a good thing :biggrin1:
> 
> I wish you the best of luck! You can do it!
> 
> *P.S. I remember when a carton of cigarettes could be had for under $10. Today's prices are enough to keep me from ever going back*.


Amen! That was a big issue with me, spending that much money to kill myself slowly, and I used to make ALL the excuses why I 'can't'...or why I will do it 'later', well, there is never a 'good'/perfect/ideal time to quit. I quit right in the middle of the stressful holiday season and I survived.

And, I was NEVER a gum chewer, in fact...I didn't like it and I still don't really chew it as much as I just leave it my mouth still...its kinda weird, i know...but I'd rather be addicted to anything else besides cigs.

A lot of people believe cold turkey is better than replacement, but I know for me, replacement was the only way to go.

My dad, long time smoker, got throat cancer in his 50's followed by 3 heart bypass surgeries....he can barely even talk, and goes through bouts where he can't talk for days..

Kara


----------



## ls-indy

Back in 1982 I decided to quit smoking. I had smoked for about 12 years and tried to quit several times.... I tried hypnosis and it didn't work. Finally I just hit a point in my mind where I was determined I would NOT be controlled by a little cigarette. I threw them all out and quit - but it was tough. I couldn't have a drink or any coffee because I associated both of them with a cigarette. When it felt unbearable - I would go take a shower because that was one place I'd never smoked! I would stand in the shower and CRY.... After a couple of weeks it became easier...

I have a sister who is 6 years younger than me. I tried to get her to quit when I did - but she replied that she didn't need to because she had 6 more years before she smoked as long as I had. Here we are all these years later and my sister is STILL smoking. 

Currently - she has these fake cigarettes that have a nicotine vapor that comes out of them. There are several brands out there... google e-cigarettes or vapor cigarettes. Supposedly, the vapor contains nicotine, but no tars and no SMOKE is produced. She has a kit that starts with a higher dose of nicotine and it gradually decreases the amount over a length of time.

Sounds like a good idea - but she has rationalized that - since she goes the whole week WITHOUT smoking - it OKAY to smoke on the weekends. LOL

I really wish she would quit because our mother developed emphysema from smoking and it complicated a case of pneumonia resulting in her death several years ago.....

I wish willpower and good luck to anyone trying to quit smoking. It was one of the hardest things I've ever overcome. Now if I could just find a way to lose the weight I'm struggling with.....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Okay, no lectures!! A physician friend of mine tried to get me to stop smoking, he said, "If I bring in a x-ray and show you a spot on your lung, you will not have any trouble quitting"....that did not work that day. However, a while later I had to have surgery and the doctor sent me for an xray...all I could remember were the words my physician friend had spoken. When that xray came back okay, not good, but okay, I quit. I can't tell you how relieved I was, I actually cried. Then each time I wanted a cigarette, I would count back the hours I had not smoked and decided I did not want to have to start "quitting" all over again. The physician friend told me how quickly the lungs start to heal themselves, and I literally would close my eyes and "look" at my lungs, I could see the pink returning through the grayish color. I knew another cigarette would erase some of that pink, and I wanted all pink lungs...True Story...that was in 1984..eace::whoo: and best of luck to you...


----------



## Luciledodd

In 1962 my first husband left me with two little girls, no highschool education, and no way to support us. I turned to smoking to calm myself. I thought it was better than getting addicted to "nerve pills" as they called it back then. I got myself into college without a highschool diploma, worked a 40 hour night shift and took care of my girls. Smoking was a great stress reliever. I met and married a wonderful man--a vetinam veteran just returning from war and going to school on the GI bill. I still worked full-time and went to college and graduated in 3 years with honors--smoking all the way. Then the recession of the 70's hit and Larry and I started land surveying with no money and 4 children to support by then. We would work in the field all day and at night, I would calculate and draw up the days work--with a full ashtray at my side. Then sometime in the 80's Larry and I decided to quit at the same time. I remember we were angry all the time. One day our pastor came to see us and I don't remember what made me go off; but I essentially told him to mind his own business and leave. Then I got a pack of cigs and returned to smoking. Larry stuck it out and remains smoke free to this day. I continued to smoke and that probably saved our marriage. Over the years when I would try to quit, He could have a heart attack or the ecomony would tank again, or my mother would come into my house in the middle of the night not knowing where she was or how she got there and I would spend the next two years taking care of her or whatever else could happen to stress me out. I would smoke. Now 40 years later, I am beginning to think that I will take drugs to calm my nerves--I can't get any without a prescription, so how could I become addicted? Anyway the more I think about quitting again, the more I smoke. Sometime in the next few days, I have got to get a hold on this monkey on my back or die trying. (that was not meant to be funny). 

On a happy note today I found out that our children are all hosting a 40th aniversary dinner in Nashville on October 2nd. I won't be able to smoke at the restaurant, so maybe that can be the quit day. Wish me luck and maybe I ought to write a book. LOL


----------



## Thumper

Luciledodd said:


> In 1962 my first husband left me with two little girls, no highschool education, and no way to support us. I turned to smoking to calm myself. I thought it was better than getting addicted to "nerve pills" as they called it back then. I got myself into college without a highschool diploma, worked a 40 hour night shift and took care of my girls. Smoking was a great stress reliever. I met and married a wonderful man--a vetinam veteran just returning from war and going to school on the GI bill. I still worked full-time and went to college and graduated in 3 years with honors--smoking all the way. Then the recession of the 70's hit and Larry and I started land surveying with no money and 4 children to support by then. We would work in the field all day and at night, I would calculate and draw up the days work--with a full ashtray at my side. Then sometime in the 80's Larry and I decided to quit at the same time. I remember we were angry all the time. One day our pastor came to see us and I don't remember what made me go off; but I essentially told him to mind his own business and leave. Then I got a pack of cigs and returned to smoking. Larry stuck it out and remains smoke free to this day. I continued to smoke and that probably saved our marriage. Over the years when I would try to quit, He could have a heart attack or the ecomony would tank again, or my mother would come into my house in the middle of the night not knowing where she was or how she got there and I would spend the next two years taking care of her or whatever else could happen to stress me out. I would smoke. Now 40 years later, I am beginning to think that I will take drugs to calm my nerves--I can't get any without a prescription, so how could I become addicted? Anyway the more I think about quitting again, the more I smoke. Sometime in the next few days, I have got to get a hold on this monkey on my back or die trying. (that was not meant to be funny).
> 
> On a happy note today I found out that our children are all hosting a 40th aniversary dinner in Nashville on October 2nd. I won't be able to smoke at the restaurant, so maybe that can be the quit day. Wish me luck and maybe I ought to write a book. LOL


You have to come to the realization on your own that smoking doesn't 'relieve' the stress, it doesn't help calm you down anymore than going outside and taking some deep breaths of fresh air.

Life happens, bad sh*t happens if you smoke or don't smoke and after you get through some of the first big 'upsets' or tragedies without smoking, you begin to look back and see that smoking didn't 'help' you the way you think it does now, that is the addiction part of your mind speaking.

I"m sure you could probably get a prescription for xanax or something for the periodic anxiety, but non smokers have life problems too and they manage to get through it w/o smoking..

you have to change your thinking on this, I can already see you trying to talk yourself out of it, just accept that life will happen and roll with it and calm yourself with the realization that you are no longer punishing yourself physically over it anymore 

Kara


----------



## Kathie

Lucile, no advice here since I don't smoke. I just wanted to let you know that I will be praying for you during this difficult time. My husband quit twice! The last time "took" and he's been smoke-free for thirty years now! Just remember you've got lots of people in your corner but you have to do it for yourself first. God bless you!


----------



## Julie

Lucille,
I just wanted to tell you my experience. I had smoked for 26 years and quit on Chantix for 6 months. Chantix was a miracle for me. I gained weight and had bazaar dreams and gas from the Chantix...but by golly it worked! I was doing great and felt incredibly better. I remember sleeping better and it was easier to breathe. Smells-----OMG.......It is hard to believe how different things smell after you quit. Things are more intense. I never lost the desire to smoke and could smell a cigarette over a block away (I'm not kidding). I remember walking over to pick up my son from school in the winter and standing in the lobby smelling someone smoking. Sure enough--there was a guy across the street in a car smoking with his window cracked and I was smelling it! I could pick up the smell of a cigarette anywhere. I then realized that I was fooling no one. Anyone who did not smoke could smell a cigarette on me or my clothes just lickety split. It was such an eye opener......I'm still amazed. I walked out of my house to watch the fourth of July parade and said....OMG.....someone is smoking! Sure enough.....across the street was a guy smoking. It was absolutely insane.....and the unfortunate part was I never made it to a point where that did not smell "good" to me. My husband lost his job/insurance and the Chantix ended. At 128.00 a month,we couldn't afford it. I lasted about 2+ weeks off of Chantix. Now a 2+ years later I am still smoking. My husband's insurance does not cover Chantix,so it would be totally out of pocket if I wanted to try it again.

I have been very sick this whole month of September. Early in September I had bronchitis. After taking the meds for a week I felt better for a week,and now I am very sick again.I know it is related to smoking. Last night I had to sleep upright setting in the corner of the loveseat because I could not breathe and the coughing was so bad. I swear to you....it felt like my lung capacity was the size of a medicine bottle. I honestly sat there and cried thinking I am gonna die from this smoking sh_t and leave my son without a Mom.Yet-----today is a new day and I am setting here smoking while I type this. That should tell you how bad it has a grip on me. 

I have tried the patches and they did not work for me. I am not a gum person....but I did buy those mini losenges. They made me sick....though they did work for my oldest son. He didn't smoke alot anyway.....but the point is...he quit and I am thrilled! I just need to find something that works for me that doesn't cost 128.00 a month and I haven't found it.

My Dad smoked a pipe as long as I can remember.....he told me he smoked 42 years. Dad died of lung cancer in 2000 at the age of 62. He was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and died 13 days later. It was horrific and haunts me to this day.....One of the last things he did and I remember it so clearly was he stood in my kitchen leaning against my sink smoking his pipe and I was smoking a cigarette. He looked at me and said as he gestured with his pipe......."You really need to quit this sh_t". I told him,"I know Dad....I know...but I can't promise you I will"....he said..." I don't want a promise,but I do want you to quit". My Dad died about 15 days later and I STILL CAN'T QUIT. (((crying))). It is the most frustrating thing and is a personal failure to me. I don't know what to do......

Lucille-if you find something that works...share. We are in this together!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Julie said:


> Lucille,
> I just wanted to tell you my experience. I had smoked for 26 years and quit on Chantix for 6 months. Chantix was a miracle for me. I gained weight and had bazaar dreams and gas from the Chantix...but by golly it worked! I was doing great and felt incredibly better. I remember sleeping better and it was easier to breathe. Smells-----OMG.......It is hard to believe how different things smell after you quit. Things are more intense. I never lost the desire to smoke and could smell a cigarette over a block away (I'm not kidding). I remember walking over to pick up my son from school in the winter and standing in the lobby smelling someone smoking. Sure enough--there was a guy across the street in a car smoking with his window cracked and I was smelling it! I could pick up the smell of a cigarette anywhere. I then realized that I was fooling no one. Anyone who did not smoke could smell a cigarette on me or my clothes just lickety split. It was such an eye opener......I'm still amazed. I walked out of my house to watch the fourth of July parade and said....OMG.....someone is smoking! Sure enough.....across the street was a guy smoking. It was absolutely insane.....and the unfortunate part was I never made it to a point where that did not smell "good" to me. My husband lost his job/insurance and the Chantix ended. At 128.00 a month,we couldn't afford it. I lasted about 2+ weeks off of Chantix. Now a 2+ years later I am still smoking. My husband's insurance does not cover Chantix,so it would be totally out of pocket if I wanted to try it again.
> 
> I have been very sick this whole month of September. Early in September I had bronchitis. After taking the meds for a week I felt better for a week,and now I am very sick again.I know it is related to smoking. Last night I had to sleep upright setting in the corner of the loveseat because I could not breathe and the coughing was so bad. I swear to you....it felt like my lung capacity was the size of a medicine bottle. I honestly sat there and cried thinking I am gonna die from this smoking sh_t and leave my son without a Mom.Yet-----today is a new day and I am setting here smoking while I type this. That should tell you how bad it has a grip on me.
> 
> I have tried the patches and they did not work for me. I am not a gum person....but I did buy those mini losenges. They made me sick....though they did work for my oldest son. He didn't smoke alot anyway.....but the point is...he quit and I am thrilled! I just need to find something that works for me that doesn't cost 128.00 a month and I haven't found it.
> 
> My Dad smoked a pipe as long as I can remember.....he told me he smoked 42 years. Dad died of lung cancer in 2000 at the age of 62. He was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer and died 13 days later. It was horrific and haunts me to this day.....One of the last things he did and I remember it so clearly was he stood in my kitchen leaning against my sink smoking his pipe and I was smoking a cigarette. He looked at me and said as he gestured with his pipe......."You really need to quit this sh_t". I told him,"I know Dad....I know...but I can't promise you I will"....he said..." I don't want a promise,but I do want you to quit". My Dad died about 15 days later and I STILL CAN'T QUIT. (((crying))). It is the most frustrating thing and is a personal failure to me. I don't know what to do......
> 
> Lucille-if you find something that works...share. We are in this together!


First Lucille and Julie, I smoked and was able to quit. The great thing is after I quit cigarette smoke was repulsive to me. I still thank God that it was so easy for me, because I am not a strong willed person. My thought is hypnosis. I don't know if there are newer methods available...but I saw on GMA a lady who lost 120 lbs in 10 months after going under hypnosis believing she had a gastric procedure...
I have been so sick this Sept too and had to sleep sitting up in a chair. Don't know if it was allergies/sinus infection but it went into upper respiratory problems. It is so good to be able to breathe, and I surely wish you success! Hugs and love


----------



## iluvhavs

I quit 20 years ago, after my father-in-law died of lung cancer. That was enough for us. My husband and I both smoked about 2 packs a day. We tried hypnosis (a joke), cold turkey and finally chewing Nicorette. The gum worked for us. It took the edge off just enough to make us not grab that cigarette. But it was NOT easy!!

We started smoking again for a few months and then quit again. The second time around was the charm. No butts since 1989. About 10 years ago I put on an old blazer and the smell just about knocked me over! Boy we don't realize just how bad we stink!

Good luck, it's well worth the struggle when you come out the other side.


----------



## Luciledodd

Julie I literally feel your pain. Many of the experiences I have had also. I told a friend the other day that the more I try to quit, the more I smoke. She said that she can't stand the feeling of not having a pack in her house at all times. I changed to Virginia Slims Superslims. They cost the same, but are about 1/3 the size of a regular cig. So I am smoking the same amount, but getting less nicotine. A way to maybe wean myself. I have chewed bubble gum so much that I got sores in the corners of my mouth. I looked that up on the internet and it said it most likely was the way I was eating, saliva on the corners. The next time I put in the bubble gum, I noticed that sure enough, I had spit in the corners of my mouth--I was really popping the gum. So I quit that. I have some of the losenges for when I am in meeting, etc. But it is not the same. I am going to make a extra effort after this weekend. We are going on a brief holiday and meeting the kids in NV for the anniversary party. I know how it is not to have money also. Our business is down by a third this year and I finally had to lay off two employees. We usually take two weeks in Oct for vacation and go on a road trip; but this year, we are not able to afford that many days in a hotel and the rest of the expense. And I am my own secretary most days as the last one quit and I decided not to hire another until this recession is over. More pressure and a lot more stress. Also everyone on the floor with me are smokers. I guess I could move my office downstairs and may have to. Good luck to you and I will keep in touch.

One hint, I do needlepoint and haven't worked on any for several years. I will probably get a HARD one and start it again. Can't smoke with a needle in your hand.


----------



## iluvhavs

I have to add, we're on vacation this week with a couple. The wife smokes almost non-stop. I had had enough in the restaurant and asked her if she was aware that she doesn't smoke because she likes it, but rather that she is an addict. She replied, she'd rather die from smoking than get fat. I flipped! It's a shame! The most preventable fatal disease. Every smoker should have to live with someone living with emphsyma or lung cancer. Neither are pretty and it's a horrid death. QUIT NOW!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I smoked back in my college days and into my early 20's. Was always clearing my throat and decided that this could not possibly be good for me, so I quit. I was not a heavy smoker at all, but after I quit and would smell one, I wanted one sooo bad, and that lasted for years! Now the smell makes me feel ill. I can't imagine what it must be like to have smoked for years and years and then try to quit. My son smokes and I am sooo sad about that. He has asthma and has gotten pneumonia and has had to go to the ER because he couldn't breathe. I so worry about him, but there is nothing I can do until he decides for himself that he is going to quit. My husband smoked for years, but I would not allow it in the house with the kids. He quit for a long time and then started in again because he was around those at work who smoked. But I could tell the minute he walked in the door if he had smoked. He thought he was fooling me but you guys are right - a non-smoker can smell it immediately. I just told him that if he got sick from smoking them, it not only affected him but his family too. What a beast that stuff is! Years ago I had a neighbor who had a lighted one in an ashtray in every room of her house - no kidding! She would just go from room to room and had one within easy grasp. She used the patches and has not smoked in years.

Julie, when I read your post, my thought was - have you added up the cost of buying cigarettes for a month? I have no idea what the cost of a pack is - am guessing around $6 or so for a pack? and if you are a pack/day smoker (just guessing here as well), the cost is far more than the $128 for the Chantix. 

I wish the best to those of you trying to quit and hope you can find a way to succeed in quitting.


----------



## Thumper

iluvhavs said:


> I have to add, we're on vacation this week with a couple. The wife smokes almost non-stop. I had had enough in the restaurant and asked her if she was aware that she doesn't smoke because she likes it, but rather that she is an addict. She replied, she'd rather die from smoking than get fat. I flipped! It's a shame! The most preventable fatal disease. Every smoker should have to live with someone living with emphsyma or lung cancer. Neither are pretty and it's a horrid death. QUIT NOW!!


Sadly, that is why so many women either A) refuse to quit or B) start smoking again after a quit  Its a shame, really..

I was always hiding my smoking, never in the house or around people, I would never smoke around non smokers unless I was dying (but I would pop some gum or a lozenge if I had to)

I was never a gum person either, but I can live with chewing gum, I did go through a phase when I had sores on my mouth from the candy and gum, but it passed, your body gets used to what you tell it to and adapts, thats the amazing thing about the human body...its ability to adapt and adjust.

I'm not sure how long the chantix works or how many months you have to take it, but Julie, I'd factor how much you spend on cigarettes in a year (I know it varies from state to state with the taxes) and how much you'd spend on chantix for it to work, you may find it more frugal to quit :grouphug:

I know how difficult it is, and I know how your mind tries to talk you out of it, and it 'smells good' etc, but you have to tune out those voices and listen to the ones that keep you from smoking.

Heck I think pot kinda smells good, but I won't smoke it....lol I like the smell of celery but if I had to quit eating celery to live longer and feel better, I would. Julie, I hope you find the willpower to quit, I know you have the strength..you can do anything you set your mind to, I've seen it many times :kiss:

Kara


----------



## LuvCicero

Me&#8230;I am very addicted and it's hard for me to be in a place for a long period of time without being able to smoke. I have had people tell me cigs don't relax you or help with stress - but they sure seem to do that for me. I tried hypnosis years ago and it didn't do anything. I tried the patch and after 7 days I had 7 blood red places that were itching like crazy. I called my doctor and he told me I was allergic to the adhesive and to stop using them. I tried Wellbutrin and had nightmares and a dry mouth and food tasted terrible and the doctor took me off of them. I've also had sores from gum, suckers, red hots, etc. I tried Chantix and it didn't work for me. After a couple of weeks&#8230;to a couple of months&#8230;I always go back to smoking. The longest time I quit was for about 6 months and I lost my brother to a sudden heart attack. We were at the hospital and other family members went outside to smoke and I 'borrowed' a cigarette&#8230;.and that was one of my biggest mistakes in life!! And that had been the easiest 'stop smoking' time I had ever had and lasted the longest&#8230;but I found out you can "never" have just one. 
The easiest and best way for me came with going to a new doctor. He told me he 'could' get me off cigarettes if I would do what he said and it wouldn't be as hard as other things I had tried. He told me it was basically 'cold turkey' but he was going to make it easy. He said cold turkey is the only way, in his opinion, for it to really work because as long as you are using patches and gum, etc you are only replacing one thing for another. He told me to keep my cigarettes on the porch or carport and that I could smoke when I wanted&#8230;as long as I did it outside&#8230;.and to come back to him in two weeks. I was really surprised that a pack of cigarettes lasted so long and I realized that I was lighting them out of habit and burning many up in the ashtray. I didn't feel the panic since I knew when I really wanted to smoke&#8230; I could outside. Back to the doctor. He told me that I had seem how much of it was habit and it was time for 'cold turkey' as that was the fastest way to get my body clean. I felt panic!! He told me he was going to give me 14 low dose valium and he wanted me to take one in the morning and one before dinner to help me through the first week - then it would be easier. He told me to let things go and do only what I had to do to get through 7 days of getting the nicotine out of my body. To walk outside when I really wanted to smoke and the thought would go away within 10 minutes &#8230;.to shower &#8230;nap&#8230;drink lots of water and orange juice&#8230;stay away from the computer or things where I had smoked the most. The first 3 days were HARD even with the pills and I made a lot of laps around my house and I was the cleanest person in town!! When I woke on the fourth morning and inhaled, it was like I got a ton of air. I really felt that day like I had made it through the hardest days so I could make it through more&#8230;and things began to taste so much better and my sense of smell came alive again. Unreal, but my doctor called me every day to see how I was doing and on that 4th day he told me if I didn't need 2 pills a day to only take one and use them till they were gone. I thought that was a good idea as they would last an extra 4 days. lol I felt so much better at the end of a week, knowing I had made it without 'replacement' products and the nicotine was gone from my body. I loved not smoking&#8230;got more done&#8230;dressed, hair and makeup was much faster&#8230;.and could kick myself over and over for borrowing that cigarette. Now, if I can only make myself do it one last time&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
Julie&#8230;I think it is crazy but I also like the smell of cigarette smoke. Get this&#8230;I started smoking 46 years ago - before we knew how bad they were for you. I was pregnant and most people crave food but I craved the smell of cigarette smoke!!! I kept telling Ronnie to light up. After about a month, he handed me a cigarette and told me to smoke it myself because he was getting sick of lighting one after another.
Lucile&#8230;I sure know the feeling of wanting to smoke more when I am thinking about giving them up. It does help to create a 'smoking place' and know that you can smoke&#8230;.in that one place. It might surprise you to see that you will not smoke as much if you have to stop what you're doing to 'go' smoke. 
Or...type long post, telling yourself you will not smoke till you are done. ound:


----------



## ls-indy

*e-cigarettes*

Julie and Lucile - I can "hear" your pain in your posts. I still think you might look into the e-cigarettes. You get a dose of nicotine from the vapor - but there is no smoke or tars - just a nicotine vapor. PLUS - you get the "oral gratification" of "inhaling" the vapor and holding the e-cigarette. I understand they come with graduated doses of nicotine - so you can gradually decrease the amount of nicotine you're getting. Here is the wikipedia article about them: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_cigarette

It allows one to still get the nicotine, but cut out the smoke and tar....

If I was still smoking, I would give these a try...

I am cheering you on as you look for a cure to your addiction since I've been through this and I KNOW how hard it is to quit.


----------



## Luciledodd

Cicero, it is good to know that there are others out there like me. Those that are not really addicted can't understand. Lynda I spent a $125 for the e-cig and didn't like it. It is hard and not the same. I keep trying to cut down. I will keep trying. I think the idea of putting the cigerettes on the porch is a good idea and will try that. I may do so at work also. Actually work is not the biggest problem. I can get involved with a work problem and forget to smoke, but at home I seem to eat them.


----------



## Julie

I have been really sick now for about 6 weeks. I had a pretty devastating doctor visit where he told me that my condition is chronic. I have chronic bronchitis and COPD. The doctor brought up empesima <sp and basically after another inhaler,another dose of antibiotics,there is nothing more then can do for me. He talked with me about the importance of quitting smoking (Like I didn't know that).....and we may have a solution. He put me on wellbutrin (a generic version) that my insurance pays a good portion of and I am gonna give it a go.......so far.....I have reduced the number of cigarettes I smoke each day by about 1/2. Wish me luck......


----------



## Lilly'sMom

My best friend and I started smoking when we were 13. We decided to quit together on our 40th birthdays (only 2 months apart). We both had young teenage daughters putting the pressure on. I did very well for a while but the idea of never having a cigarette again was really depressing, especially when characters in books or movies would light up. Now, 10 years later, I have 1 cigarette a day, on my way home from work. It is my special treat. I know it's crazy, but it works for me.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Julie, I am wishing you and Lucille luck, and Karen, I cannot believe you have such self control...whatever works, works!!!!


----------



## Kathie

Julie, I will be thinking of you as you try to kick the habit (You can do it!). I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## LuvCicero

Lilly'sMom said:


> My best friend and I started smoking when we were 13. We decided to quit together on our 40th birthdays (only 2 months apart). We both had young teenage daughters putting the pressure on. I did very well for a while but the idea of never having a cigarette again was really depressing, especially when characters in books or movies would light up. Now, 10 years later, I have 1 cigarette a day, on my way home from work. It is my special treat. I know it's crazy, but it works for me.


It's great you were able to quit and I'm glad one treat a day works for you. I have a friend that smoked at work but never at home or on the weekends. She said she could take 'em or leave 'em and I sure have never been that way. After she quit her job she has never smoked at all. I have another friend that only smokes 2 cigs a day and it's right before bedtime. She said she never thinks about them until then but she has to smoke "2" or she can't get to sleep. If she puts on her pj's and then discovers there is only 1 in the pack, she will dress and go to the store!! This makes me think our minds have a lot to do with being able to stop or control this addiction. But, I also think some of us get very addicted and it is so very hard to not think about them.
Ughhh....what a battle.!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Julie and Lucile...I know you both can do it because I have stopped before and I do enjoy smoking so much!! The Wellbutrin does help and walking really helped me also. I need to get my head in the right place to try again. As my doctor told me ~ "try and try again, and one of the trys will finally work."

Julie, I'm proud of you for cutting them down to half. You can do it. I sure hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Julie

Thank you for the well wishes and support. :grouphug:

I'm going to do my very best to beat this and get healthier. My fear is coming down with lung cancer like my Dad and leaving my 9 year old son with disabilities without a Mom. It absolutely breaks my heart to look at him and know I have did this to myself....I am a pretty deep thinker (I tend to over think everything) but as I have been setting up and trying to breathe and sleep for many weeks now,lots of things have went through my head and I just can not believe how bad this has a grip on me. It is almost as if the addiction is much stronger then I am,knocking out all common sense. 

Isn't it amazing how things have changed? I read back this thread and I am not sure who posted it...maybe Dale? but someone had posted that they had started smoking long before they knew it was bad for you,or something to that effect. I can certainly relate to that. I started smoking as a young girl of about 14/15. At the time.....the "cool" kids smoked and were "grown up". In fact.....our high school had a smoking lounge FOR THE KIDS! A wide open area contained lunch tables and ashtrays and it was complete with vending machines where you could purchase pop and candy bars as well. Soon after I was in high school they did away with the kids smoking lounge and all of us kids left the school grounds and walked across the street to a back yard of a house. We all smoked and drank our pop in this person's yard. Times were crazy.....and as wierd as it sounds now...we could enter any bar and buy cigarettes from a vending machine,no matter what age you were.

Can you imagine the knickers that would be in a twist now if this stuff went on today? As it turns out----what we didn't know DID hurt us.


----------



## Julie

Lilly'sMom said:


> My best friend and I started smoking when we were 13. We decided to quit together on our 40th birthdays (only 2 months apart). We both had young teenage daughters putting the pressure on. I did very well for a while but the idea of never having a cigarette again was really depressing, especially when characters in books or movies would light up. Now, 10 years later, I have 1 cigarette a day, on my way home from work. It is my special treat. I know it's crazy, but it works for me.


That is really fantastic that you were able to quit and also have enough control to only smoke 1 a day. Oh how I wish I had your self control.....You rock! :rockon:


----------



## Julie

LuvCicero said:


> Julie and Lucile...I know you both can do it because I have stopped before and I do enjoy smoking so much!! The Wellbutrin does help and walking really helped me also. I need to get my head in the right place to try again. As my doctor told me ~ "try and try again, and one of the trys will finally work."
> 
> Julie, I'm proud of you for cutting them down to half. You can do it. I sure hope you get to feeling better soon.


Dale--how about if you,Lucille and I all do it? :ear: You in? :ear:


----------



## Thumper

Julie,
Emphysema is a heartbreaking diagnosis and if you quit now, it can only get better. I remember right before I quit how I would be out of breath walking up a flight of stairs, and I didn't want to be one of those people pulling around an oxygen tank everywhere I went, that was what I saw in my crystal ball.

The Wellbutrin worked great for me, twice, lol....There is a weird period about a week or two into it where my head was kinda buzzy, but that will happen with any anti-depressant as they effect those receptors in your brain, if the side effects aren't dire, stick it out, the human body adjusts.

Like you, we had the smoking section in the middle of our school outside in a courtyard, my how times have changed! Now, you can't smoke anywhere~~

There is NOOOOO way in heck I can smoke 'just one', I Have tried that a few times and the just one, turns into just two and then just 3 and so on, lol 

I'm here for you, you just need to map a plan..I quit 2 weeks before my 40th, thinking that I am starting off this decade healthier...and here I am 9 months into it and I've been through UPs and DOWNs and MAJOR stressors and crying fits and happy celebrations and I survived them just fine without the cigs, which is kind of funny seeing as how my addiction voice told me for years that I couldn't do it, and cigs 'relaxed' me, 'soothed' me, etc. The downs were no different, I just didn't smoke, 

Things are always clearer with retropspect.. 
Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

Julie, we have to set a date and just put them down. And be like alcoholics, and have a person we can call when we are feeling weak or have backslid.


----------



## ls-indy

Wow - we must be about the same age. We had a smoking lounge in our high school too. - Well, actually it was an outdoor courtyard that was sort of at the center. But in the winter - the girls room was FILLED with smoke. And someone "kept watch" for the female gym teacher who would try to catch students smoking indoors! When pregnant with my oldest two children, there was actually a smoking area in the waiting room!!! 

Julie - the pain you are feeling is felt by anyone reading your post. My mom developed emphysema after a life time of smoking. She finally quit in her 70's and lived until 77 until she caught pneumonia - so I can relate to your fears.

Lucile, I'm sorry the e-cigarettes didn't work well for you. At least you tried them and that shows you are very serious about your desire to quit. My sister seems to be able to use them during the week - but allows herself to smoke on the weekend - so they must work for some people. But everyone is different.

I think everyone just needs to try different methods and keep trying until you find one that works. I tried several different methods - but found going cold turkey was the only one that worked for me. I stood in the shower and cried when I wanted a cigarette the most....and I must have brushed my teeth 20 times/day. Once I tried hypnosis. It worked somewhat. It gave me enough "edge" or whatever that I did manage to quit....BUT after about 2 months I had a particularly tough day at work, bought a pack of cigarettes, and told myself I was "just going to smoke one". So guess what??? The next day I had to have "just one" too....and before I knew it - I was smoking as much as ever. That proved to me just how addicted I was. When I finally managed to quit for good (back in the early 80's) I told myself I could NEVER risk having "just one" because I know what would happen. It's great that having one works so well for Lilly'sMom...but I know it would not have worked for me. 

I also took up counted cross stitch to give me something to do with my hands. Sitting around watching TV seemed to make me for fidgety. 

I think the advice LuvCircero's doctor gave was very wise: "try and try again, and one of the trys will finally work." Don't ever give up trying to quit. It's a tough fight - but worth it. And you know the forum members are here to support you in your fight.


----------



## iluvhavs

I can certainly relate to the try and try again. My husband and I both quit after many, many failed attempts. 

We were smoke free for almost a year, while we were on vacation in Miami, for Thanksgiving in the 80's. We attended a college football game. As BC fans, it was the thrill of a lifetime to watch Doug Flutie throw his "Miracle in Miami" pass for the game winning touchdown. We were so fired up we thought we'd celebrate by buying a pack of cigarettes and each smoke just 1. Well, after the one it was....just until we go to bed.....and in the morning we found ourselves digging through the trash to get the crumbled pack out. That was the begionning of our last smoking year. Even though we smoked, we didn't smoke in the house, or the car. We'd find ourselves huddled under the eaves with the snow flakes blowing all around us, in PJ's and bathrobes, having one last puff for the night. It really hit home just how addicted we had become. 

We finally broke the habit that summer and have never looked back. But it is the hardest thing you'll ever have to do....and you do have to do it! You'll never be sorry and you'll wonder why you didn't do it years ago. Really! 

Just one minute, one hour and one day at a time.


----------



## LuvCicero

Julie said:


> Dale--how about if you,Lucille and I all do it? :ear: You in? :ear:


Yep, I'm ready..well almost. Lucile are you going to get on Wellbutrin? I will call and get it tomorrow and my doctor had told me I could smoke for two weeks...but cut back...so whatever y'all want to do is fine with me.

Now....we need to set a date. Julie...pick and post it, please!! Just let it be after the 11th since I don't want to be crying and cussing out everyone at my grandson's birthday dinner. For me, cold turkey worked better than "everything on earth" that I have done.

Juie...you might have to start a 'warning...adult content' thread on day one because I might have some language that just flys out of my fingers.!!

I will get the Ipod and shoes ready this weekend...more body wash...a few tubes of toothpaste :brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth:...and practice on Ronnie.:brick:

Anybody else want to join in???
We can do this...we can do this...we can do this.....
Dale


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh...another thing the doctor that helped me quit before told me...

Get the pure cranberry juice in the healthy food section (not the juice section) and pour a cup full in a half gallon jug, then fill with water. He told me to drink a jug each day at room temp for 5 days...that in three days the nicotine would be flushed from my body and I would feel better since I would get rid of toxins. Well, I did feel better and my skin looked better also. Not a great taste, but I still do that every now and then.

If anyone has any tips....please share!


----------



## Lilly'sMom

We had an outside smoking area in my highschool too. Going out to smoke during lunch was easier then the stress of trying to find someone to sit with in the lunch room. Girls would smoke in the bathroom too, and I don't think they even tried to hide it. 

If you're planning to quit. Think of something to reward yourself with on a regular basis(other than food). Concentrate on making yourself happy instead of just busy or healthy.


----------



## Kathie

I'll be here cheering you all on! Way to go!!!


----------



## whimsy

I will be cheering you all too!
I quit after 40 years of smoking...hard but it can be done.
I used the patch.

Suggestion:::::: I also had my car totally detailed....I brought it to a place that cleaned every inch so it did not smell like smoke


----------



## Thumper

iluvhavs said:


> *Just one minute, one hour and one day at a time.*


That is the 'trick' to success, wake up every morning and say "I will NOT smoke today, no matter what" and follow through until the day comes where you don't even think about pledging.

There is a stop smoking forum that I went to for awhile and they had daily pledge threads I'd read..and then after a while, you wake up and don't think about smoking, that is a great feeling after YEARS of it being my first thought in the morning and my last thought at night,..and that was a big motivator for me, I was sick and tired of it 'consuming' me and controlling me, addictions have too much power over us.

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

No to the wellbutin. I am already taking Prozac and pain pills daily.


----------



## andra

I actually work in a health clinic and one of the issues we help our clients with is smoking cessation. We have found that a holistic approach works the best and with each person, it is individualized....so we have lots of 'tools' that we offer and clients are able to find a strategy that works for them. We provide a lot of information on addiction...we emphasize that nicotine is an addictive drug. This helps with any shame/guilt as we view this as a medical issue, not a character issue. We provide information on craving management, relapse prevention, habits--old and new. There is no shaming and no lectures LOL.

One website that we recommend is: www.quitnet.com.

We also recommend Nicotines Anonymous--based on the 12-steps. There are meetings all over the USA and also online meetings.

Our doctors do use tapered nicotine patches or these inhailers. They will prescribe Chantix in some cases after a careful screening and also education about the side effects.

We have on site Mindfulness classes and we also have a nutrition/wellness group that is offered once a week. We also have a yoga/spirituality group (I actually run this group  ).

We have clients search for their own motivation for quitting. We also help them evaluate if this is the right time to start the process of quitting.

I wish you luck in your pursuit of health. I see this as an opportunity for you to branch out and travel in unchartered waters 

andra

PS I have never smoked but my husband was a heavy smoker until he quit cold turkey when he visited his friend in the hospital who was suffering from smoking related complications. He has remained smoke free for 20 years.


----------



## Julie

LuvCicero said:


> Oh...another thing the doctor that helped me quit before told me...
> 
> Get the pure cranberry juice in the healthy food section (not the juice section) and pour a cup full in a half gallon jug, then fill with water. He told me to drink a jug each day at room temp for 5 days...that in three days the nicotine would be flushed from my body and I would feel better since I would get rid of toxins. Well, I did feel better and my skin looked better also. Not a great taste, but I still do that every now and then.
> 
> If anyone has any tips....please share!


I will check for this cranberry juice. Somehow--in my area,I have a feeling I will not be too successful with finding it....but if this helps....I'm gonna do it!:thumb:

I just started on the wellbutrin Tuesday. I took 1 pill that day,1 pill yesterday and I start with 2 a day today. I never had any direction from the doctor as far as when to start or how much to get in my system before etc. as this was something he needed to work out with the pharmacy and insurance company when I saw him and I had a surprise bottle when I had my husband pick up my anti-biotic. None the less--my plan is to taper off and reduce the number I smoke each day as much as possible.

I went from 20-30 a day to around 12-15. I thought I was doing pretty well. I have thought about buying a pack of really crappy cigarettes that I just hate......something like a menthol because I don't usually smoke those....I think as it draws nearer,I will do that. Right now--I am buying Halls Defense Vitamin C drops (like cough drops) because I just love those and they are helping me. I go through alot in a day,but it is helping me. I just have to be careful because I know from the past that they can cause canker sores. YIKES!

The other thing I am doing is I started another quilt. It is a scrappy type star quilt that is quite a few pieces and I am calling it my "lung healing" quilt. I know you, Dale-----have a pretty quilt you could finish too for your daughter! 

:croc:I suspect I will be a real bitch.....but I am hoping with support from you guys I will finally be able to conquer this!

My plan is to reduce my number as much as possible and be ready to not smoke any by October 15.eace:


----------



## luv3havs

Julie,
I have a daughter 28 who has special needs and so I understand that you want to be there for your son. It's a worry we parents have.

My other daughter who will be the caregiver later, smokes, so I am wantching this discussion! I pray she stops smoking for her own health and also so that she might be there for our other daughter when we are not here.

I'm rooting for you and Lucille and Dale too! I'm praying for you all too!


----------



## LuvCicero

Julie, I am starting Wellbutrin today and although my Dr says you need to take it for 2 weeks to get into your system....I will call the 15th my quit day also.  "We can do this.!!!!"

Ask someone in your store about the juice. My Publix carries two brands - Oceanspray and Lakewood - and it should say 'pure juice'. Read the lable and make sure it doesn't have other fruit juices added in. If you can't find it just drink 'lots' of water to flush the nicotine out.

I know from the past that I have to get my head in the right place and have a plan in place. I have a list started of things I know that helped me the last time. I started this morning with my egg timer and when I finish a smoke, I set it for 1 hour - and that is cutting back for me. I can be at a high school game and not think about smoking for almost 3 hours...but at home I can burn them up fast. So, when I start to pick up the pack I have to tell myself that I am at a game...lol I will increase the egg timer every couple of days till the 15th.

Yes, I do have a quilt to finish and have enough blocks for each of my girls. I will later work on it....but I have to 'move' because I can smoke while I am doing 'anything' in a chair.!! I really think what helped me the most the last time was walking outside around my house when I was ready to cry from wanting to smoke. One trip..checking out everything...deep breathing...made me okay for another hour. The exercise..the fresh air..kept me from eating also.

Whimsy had a great idea about detailing the car. I think it will work best for me to detail it myself...so my cleaning bucket will stay busy next week.

Another tip from my Dr ~~ I am going right now to write "I quit - Oct 15" at the top of my bathroom mirror in lipstick. You see it often and it gets into your head. 

We will quit.........


----------



## LuvCicero

luv2havs said:


> Julie,
> I have a daughter 28 who has special needs and so I understand that you want to be there for your son. It's a worry we parents have.
> 
> My other daughter who will be the caregiver later, smokes, so I am wantching this discussion! I pray she stops smoking for her own health and also so that she might be there for our other daughter when we are not here.
> 
> I'm rooting for you and Lucille and Dale too! I'm praying for you all too!


Nan, I just saw your post. Please, ask your daughter to get on this one thread and join us....misery loves company! The more support...and tips..the better. Hopefully we can all help each other for this to be a great success story.


----------



## Luciledodd

The 15th--isn't this the 7th already? Now I am itching all over just thinking about it.


----------



## Julie

LuvCicero said:


> Julie, I am starting Wellbutrin today and although my Dr says you need to take it for 2 weeks to get into your system....I will call the 15th my quit day also.  "We can do this.!!!!"
> 
> Ask someone in your store about the juice. My Publix carries two brands - Oceanspray and Lakewood - and it should say 'pure juice'. Read the lable and make sure it doesn't have other fruit juices added in. If you can't find it just drink 'lots' of water to flush the nicotine out.
> 
> I know from the past that I have to get my head in the right place and have a plan in place. I have a list started of things I know that helped me the last time. I started this morning with my egg timer and when I finish a smoke, I set it for 1 hour - and that is cutting back for me. I can be at a high school game and not think about smoking for almost 3 hours...but at home I can burn them up fast. So, when I start to pick up the pack I have to tell myself that I am at a game...lol I will increase the egg timer every couple of days till the 15th.
> 
> Yes, I do have a quilt to finish and have enough blocks for each of my girls. I will later work on it....but I have to 'move' because I can smoke while I am doing 'anything' in a chair.!! I really think what helped me the most the last time was walking outside around my house when I was ready to cry from wanting to smoke. One trip..checking out everything...deep breathing...made me okay for another hour. The exercise..the fresh air..kept me from eating also.
> 
> Whimsy had a great idea about detailing the car. I think it will work best for me to detail it myself...so my cleaning bucket will stay busy next week.
> 
> Another tip from my Dr ~~ I am going right now to write "I quit - Oct 15" at the top of my bathroom mirror in lipstick. You see it often and it gets into your head.
> 
> We will quit.........


Dale-I didn't know that the wellbutrin needed to be taken for 2 weeks first! We can push the date back as I only have 2 days ahead of you. I want us to be successful..so if waiting 2 weeks will give us a better chance---let's wait! In the meantime....I'll search for my juice and stock up on vitamin C drops etc.That would put us as a quit date of October 23-25. You pick the date!

:boink: Come on Lucille! You can do it too! I know you can!! :thumb:


----------



## LuvCicero

I want us to be successful also. It is important to have a plan in place and get your head in a place of knowing you are going to give it your all...just one day at a time. I want Lucile to be able to do this also. Will it be okay to set Oct 22 as our last smoking day....and start Sat being an ex-smoker? We can plan something for the weekend and by Monday we will feel so proud of ourselves!! If that date is good, I will change my mirror.


----------



## Julie

LuvCicero said:


> I want us to be successful also. It is important to have a plan in place and get your head in a place of knowing you are going to give it your all...just one day at a time. I want Lucile to be able to do this also. Will it be okay to set Oct 22 as our last smoking day....and start Sat being an ex-smoker? We can plan something for the weekend and by Monday we will feel so proud of ourselves!! If that date is good, I will change my mirror.


That will be perfect! Come October 23......the 3 of us will do it 2 -gether! That is a good way to remember it and we can have the best chance for success! Now--we just need Lucile to get her plan in place of what she would like to try...in the meantime,I am going to keep trying to reduce my numbers down.

I like your outside walk idea. I am wondering how many trips I'll make around my yard before the feeling passes. ound: I may end up with a dirt track perfect for Quincy's RLH'S! ound:


----------



## LuvCicero

Julie, it really doesn't take long for the feeling to pass. That first week the urge just came often so I was in and out. I would walk a couple of fast laps around the pool and thought I was going to wear the cement away that first week....but it did really help me! Then enjoyed the slow walks around the house. If we can make it that first week...it will get easier or did for me the last time. By then I was breathing better and feeling so proud of myself. Still 'work' but it did get easier.


----------



## Luciledodd

Okay guys. I don't really have a plan; but I did buy a pack of non-menthol cigs today. I told you that I had changed to the superslims that have about a third of the tobacca as a regular pack. The 27th is my birthday--hope I don't ruin it by getting in a fight with my hubby. Surely he will just stay out of my way. LOL I have had my daughter-in-law, the newborn and the other two girls all week. I have had to keep the girls during the day all week. Daughter-in-law is taking care of her father (emphazema). Anyway, the girls are special but make me nervous. Especially in the office. I will have a better attitude after tomorrow when they leave. But I did get three baby hats crocheted at night--keeping the hands busy. And I have been holding the baby a lot--can't smoke with him in my lap. He is pretty spoiled now.


----------



## ls-indy

You can do it Lucile! It does get easier after the first week, but don't let down your guard because its so easy to slip back into it the first several months. You will eventually find you NEVER think about needing or wanting a cigarette!! I Promise.....


----------



## Julie

I found some Ocean Spray cranberry juice (100%juice) at our local grocery store with a buck off instant coupon --so I bought two bottles! I figure if my lungs can't be healthy at least my urinary tract can! ound:


----------



## Julie

Luciledodd said:


> Okay guys. I don't really have a plan; but I did buy a pack of non-menthol cigs today. I told you that I had changed to the superslims that have about a third of the tobacca as a regular pack. The 27th is my birthday--hope I don't ruin it by getting in a fight with my hubby. Surely he will just stay out of my way. LOL I have had my daughter-in-law, the newborn and the other two girls all week. I have had to keep the girls during the day all week. Daughter-in-law is taking care of her father (emphazema). Anyway, the girls are special but make me nervous. Especially in the office. I will have a better attitude after tomorrow when they leave. But I did get three baby hats crocheted at night--keeping the hands busy. And I have been holding the baby a lot--can't smoke with him in my lap. He is pretty spoiled now.


Lucile-You know what may help you get through this. Only you do. If it is gum or hard candy,a patch,meds,etc. The crocheting is a good idea. I crochet too and it keeps your hands busy. I used to crochet small blankets for the premature babies at the hospital and they loved them! That is an idea maybe for you. Just keep crocheting! :thumb:

I think buying a crappy kind of cigarette that you don't like maybe will help too. I'm going to do this my last few days.


----------



## ls-indy

When quitting, I used to think objectively about (and picture) a single cigarette: just a little paper tube filled with some dried up leaves and some filter material.... And I can remember mentally talking to that vision of a cigarette saying, "You are NOT going to control me. I will NOT let myself give into a craving for something as insignificant as you." 

I've always been stubborn, and I began to picture it as a FIGHT against a cigarette. I began to realize I COULD beat this thing - and a cigarette was no longer going to control me. A cigarette would NOT force me outside to sneak a smoke etc. 

I know this sounds weird- - - but it worked for me to picture a cigarette as a FOE, and ENEMY I needed to fight against rather than an inanimate object that I craved.


----------



## Kathie

That doesn't sound crazy at all, Lynda. In fact, visualization is used a lot in cancer patients. They are told to "picture" fighting their cancer cells. The mind is a powerful thing!


----------



## LuvCicero

Lynda, that is a good tip. I think I will picture mine with legs and a knife and run like heck from it.  

Julie, the reason your cranberry juice was a buck off is because it taste so bad...lol You have to mix a little in a lot of water. Strong stuff but it did help me. I used a wine glass and sipped all day. 

Lucile, just give it your best shot and try whatever you think will work for you. The last time when I quit for 6 months, I kept one cigarette on the window sill in my kitchen. I panic when I know I don't have any at all and it makes me want to run naked to the store. So I knew I had one...but knew that if I smoked it I wouldn't. Crazy, but it helped ME. About 4 months later I tossed it in the trash. If I go throught this one more time and make it...there will never be 'just one' for me every again!!


----------



## Julie

LuvCicero said:


> The last time when I quit for 6 months, I kept one cigarette on the window sill in my kitchen. I panic when I know I don't have any at all and it makes me want to run naked to the store. So I knew I had one...but knew that if I smoked it I wouldn't. Crazy, but it helped ME. About 4 months later I tossed it in the trash. If I go throught this one more time and make it...there will never be 'just one' for me every again!!


I have this "panic" feeling too........I think this is a good idea.:thumb:


----------



## Luciledodd

I have quit so many times that I can't remember all of them. I tried the one cigarette thing, but ended up smoking it and getting another pack. The one time that I made it 6 months, I laid in bed for two weeks, reading and eating peanut butter and bread. Every time I wanted to smoke, I would get up and fix it. Last time it was cold turkey and I was doing fine until my mother noticed and started bragging on me. For some reason, that made me go get a pack of cigarettes. Yeah, I am a little "touched". I have a problem with telling anyone. If I don't tell them, then if I fail, they won't know. So, somehow I have to tell my husband and I don't want to. If I get over that, maybe it will go better. I am going to charge up the e-cig and try that again. My mouth is sore from the hard candy and my stomach is rumbling from the gas that the sugar makes. But I am in since I started this. (you will have to say that I am good at starting contraversial threads) lol


----------



## Thumper

You'll know when the Wellbutrin is working because you'll smoke a cigarette and be like 'ehhh....', or you'll look at the clock and realize you haven't smoked in a longer time than you did before, the wellbutrin sort of stops the nicotine messages/reactors, after a week or two, the cigs you smoke will be, 'different', I'm not sure how to explain it and I'm sure the time it takes for it to work is different for each of us because we all metabolize meds a bit individually. I think the 2 weeks is what the doctors say, but you may feel it working in a week or so. The first time I quit on WB, I noticed well before my quit date the desire was dissipating.

Just keep remembering that it does GET BETTER and get EASIER. 

There for awhile, I wondered if I would EVER wake up in the morning and it not be my first waking thought, but now....sheesh, I can't remember the last time it WAS my first waking thought,lol..I think it stopped around 3-4 months, which seemed like ages at the time, but now...not so much 

Kara


----------



## ls-indy

Lucile - I quit several times - once for several months - and went back to it. But I finally DID quit for good about 27 or 28 years ago. Even if you've failed before, I know from personal experience you can eventually WIN. Just don't give up trying....


----------



## LuvCicero

Lucile, you sould a lot like me. I guess I'm a little 'touched' also and I don't tell anyone now except DH. I found out long ago when I was trying that it make it so hard each time someone would ask me how I was doing with giving them up. If I wasn't thinking about cigs...they made me think about them!! The last time I explained to DH that I was going to be ill and I wanted him to understand why...but I didn't want him to discuss it with me, to let me try all on my own. Nobody that came into my house noticed I wasn't smoking...not even my girls. Two or 3 weeks later when I went to a ballgame, my daughter immediately said, "Gosh, you smell so good...like shampoo and soap...have you not smoked since your shower?!!" I told her then that I had not smoked in several weeks, but didn't want to talk about it at all. I think not having people talk to me is one thing that helped me stay quit the longest.

We're all different and have to do whatever works for us. I'm a big coffee drinker and I also had to mostly give it up the last time and switch to coke. That was real hard for me also. I've ordered more filters and charging my e-cig also!!!

I pray this is the last trying time for me...because it's Hell for me the first week.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Julie said:


> I will check for this cranberry juice. Somehow--in my area,I have a feeling I will not be too successful with finding it....but if this helps....I'm gonna do it!:thumb:
> 
> I just started on the wellbutrin Tuesday. I took 1 pill that day,1 pill yesterday and I start with 2 a day today. I never had any direction from the doctor as far as when to start or how much to get in my system before etc. as this was something he needed to work out with the pharmacy and insurance company when I saw him and I had a surprise bottle when I had my husband pick up my anti-biotic. None the less--my plan is to taper off and reduce the number I smoke each day as much as possible.
> 
> I went from 20-30 a day to around 12-15. I thought I was doing pretty well. I have thought about buying a pack of really crappy cigarettes that I just hate......something like a menthol because I don't usually smoke those....I think as it draws nearer,I will do that. Right now--I am buying Halls Defense Vitamin C drops (like cough drops) because I just love those and they are helping me. I go through alot in a day,but it is helping me. I just have to be careful because I know from the past that they can cause canker sores. YIKES!
> 
> The other thing I am doing is I started another quilt. It is a scrappy type star quilt that is quite a few pieces and I am calling it my "lung healing" quilt. I know you, Dale-----have a pretty quilt you could finish too for your daughter!
> 
> :croc:I suspect I will be a real bitch.....but I am hoping with support from you guys I will finally be able to conquer this!
> 
> My plan is to reduce my number as much as possible and be ready to not smoke any by October 15.eace:


Julie, you can find the pure cranberry juice in health food stores, or Whole Foods I think. Good luck, here it is Saturday night and I just found out about this...boy you can't be off the forum a few days without missing out. Good luck to you Julie, Lucille and Dale...I know what helped me was to know that each day I got through was another day I would never have to go through again, one step closer to pink lungs..it worked with me because I did not want to start over again...one step at a time forward...hugs me


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

LuvCicero said:


> Lucile, you sould a lot like me. I guess I'm a little 'touched' also and I don't tell anyone now except DH. I found out long ago when I was trying that it make it so hard each time someone would ask me how I was doing with giving them up. If I wasn't thinking about cigs...they made me think about them!! The last time I explained to DH that I was going to be ill and I wanted him to understand why...but I didn't want him to discuss it with me, to let me try all on my own. Nobody that came into my house noticed I wasn't smoking...not even my girls. Two or 3 weeks later when I went to a ballgame, my daughter immediately said, "Gosh, you smell so good...like shampoo and soap...have you not smoked since your shower?!!" I told her then that I had not smoked in several weeks, but didn't want to talk about it at all. I think not having people talk to me is one thing that helped me stay quit the longest.
> 
> We're all different and have to do whatever works for us. I'm a big coffee drinker and I also had to mostly give it up the last time and switch to coke. That was real hard for me also. I've ordered more filters and charging my e-cig also!!!
> 
> I pray this is the last trying time for me...because it's Hell for me the first week.


Dale, maybe changing what you put in your coffee might help, I don't know. But you girls will come up with some plans I know...keeping your hands busy helps as you all know, so be sure and write lots on the computer, and quilt/knit/crochet/brush dogs a lot...Hugs and so many prayers coming your way..


----------



## ls-indy

*Our body's ability to mend is beauty to behold ...*

*WITHIN 20 MINUTES:*
Your blood pressure, pulse rate, and the temperature of your hands and feet will all return to normal.
*WITHIN 8 HOURS:*
Remaining nicotine in your bloodstream will have fallen to 6.25% of normal peak daily levels, a 93.25% reduction.
*WITHIN 12 HOURS:*
Your blood oxygen level will have increased to normal and carbon monoxide levels will have dropped to normal.
*WITHIN 24 HOURS:*
Anxieties peak in intensity and within two weeks should return to near pre-cessation levels.
*WITHIN 48 HOURS:*
Damaged nerve endings have started to regrow and your sense of smell and taste are beginning to return to normal. Cessation anger and irritability peaks.
*WITHIN 72 HOURS:*
Your entire body will test 100% nicotine-free and over 90% of all nicotine metabolites (the chemicals it breaks down into) will now have passed from your body via your urine.* Symptoms of chemical withdrawal have peaked in intensity, including restlessness. The number of cue induced crave episodes experienced during any quitting day will peak for the "average" ex-user. Lung bronchial tubes leading to air sacs (alveoli) are beginning to relax in recovering smokers. Breathing is becoming easier and the lungs functional abilities are starting to increase.
*WITHIN 5 TO 8 DAYS:*
The "average" ex-smoker will encounter an "average" of three cue induced crave episodes per day. Although we may not be "average" and although serious cessation time distortion can make minutes feel like hours, it is unlikely that any single episode will last longer than 3 minutes. Keep a clock handy and time them.
*WITHIN 10 DAYS:*
The "average ex-user is down to encountering less than two crave episodes per day, each less than 3 minutes.
*WITHIN 10 DAYS TO 2 WEEKS:*
Recovery has likely progressed to the point where your addiction is no longer doing the talking. Blood circulation in our gums and teeth are now similar to that of a non-user.
*WITHIN 2 TO 4 WEEKS:*
Cessation related anger, anxiety, difficulty concentrating, impatience, insomnia, restlessness and depression have ended. If still experiencing any of these symptoms get seen and evaluated by your physician.
*WITHIN 21 DAYS:*
Brain acetylcholine receptor counts up-regulated in response to nicotine's presence have now down-regulated and receptor binding has returned to levels seen in the brains of non-smokers.
*WITHIN 2 WEEKS TO 3 MONTHS:*
Your heart attack risk has started to drop. Your lung function is beginning to improve.
*WITHIN 3 WEEKS TO 3 MONTHS:*
Your circulation has substantially improved. Walking has become easier. Your chronic cough, if any, has likely disappeared.
*WITHIN 1 TO 9 MONTHS:*
Any smoking related sinus congestion, fatigue or shortness of breath have decreased. Cilia have regrown in your lungs thereby increasing their ability to handle mucus, keep your lungs clean, and reduce infections. Your body's overall energy has increased.
*WITHIN 1 YEAR:*
Your excess risk of coronary heart disease has dropped to less than half that of a smoker.
*WITHIN 5 TO 15 YEARS:*
Your risk of stroke has declined to that of a non-smoker.
*WITHIN 10 YEARS:*
Your risk of death from lung cancer has declined by almost half if you were an average smoker (one pack per day).* Your risk of cancer of the mouth, throat and esophagus has now decreased.
*WITHIN 13 YEARS:*
Your risk of smoking induced tooth loss has declined to that of a never-smoker (2006 study).
*WITHIN 15 YEARS:*
Your risk of coronary heart disease is now that of a person who has never smoked.
*WITHIN 20 YEARS:*
Female excess risk of death from all smoking related causes, including lung disease and cancer, has now reduced to that of a never-smoker (2008 study).


----------



## ls-indy

The recovery timeline is something I've always kept in mind. It's encouraging to see how quickly we begin to recover....


----------



## LuvCicero

Lynda, Thanks for sharing. It is amazing how fast our body can recover and heal it's self. I do try to think about most everything getting better quickly...except the 24 hour period where.... Anxieties peak in intensity and within two weeks should return to near pre-cessation levels. This is the really hard part.!!!!! It's a hard two weeks to get throught....not impossible, but very hard.


----------



## LuvCicero

My 15 year old grandson - whom I have not told - called me to say he wanted to tell me about a docoumentary he had watched on TV....about smoking!! He said the man said "the hump day plan" was the best....hump daying being the third day...and if you got throught three full days without smoking...then you could get throught it much more easier. I told him that was what I did the last time and I agreed with the man....but those first 3 days without even 1 tiny puff could make you think about being an ax murderer ---so I would let him know when he needed to stay home. ound:

Julie.....is your Wellbutrin beginning to make your cigs taste bad.


----------



## Julie

Thanks for the "hope" Lynda....I am praying this will be the case with me and that it is not too late. I need a miracle! :angel:

Dale--Today I am petrified that I may not be able to quit. I am not sure why I have all this doubt creeping in...but I have blew it the last 2 days. I'm am smoking a bit less,but not doing as well as I was at reducing the number. What I have been trying to do---and this may be a tip that Lucille can try......but I light one up and smoke just a part of it,put it out and then next time the desire hits,I re-light that same one and smoke part of it etc. Some cigarettes have lasted me 3 times,but generally just 2. Still--it reduces the overall number I smoke.

In answer to your question about the Wellbutrin--the stuff they have me on is the generic version. It is called bupropion sr 150mg. Is this kinda the dosage you have as well? I am wondering about it actually. I don't really feel any different at all and smoking hasn't "tasted" different to me,but then remember I am sick still--so that could play a factor? Do you feel different or do they taste different? The only thing that has happened to me is Friday I woke up with a sore throat and my voice is very harsh sounding,even yet today...throat still sore,but not as bad. I sound like a raspy porn star! ound:


----------



## Julie

LuvCicero said:


> He said the man said "the hump day plan" was the best....hump daying being the third day...and if you got throught three full days without smoking...then you could get throught it much more easier. I told him that was what I did the last time and I agreed with the man....but those first 3 days without even 1 tiny puff could make you think about being an ax murderer ---so I would let him know when he needed to stay home. ound:


I have not heard of a hump day plan.....but I know there could be at least 3 big humps on my husband's head if I don't smoke. I have always told him that he is lucky I smoke because it has let him live! Lacy was back this weekend and I cranked at them both...and left the room. I caught them looking at each other making faces or whispering something and I thought.....those poor suckers---I am already bitchy and I am still smoking!!! Can you imagine how it will be??? I may be the crazy ash lady you hear about on the news that killed her family over cigarettes....but they will never tell that part....I'll just look like a dam physo and they'll haul my ash away to the nut farm if I'm lucky or prison if I'm not so lucky and I'll have some chick trying to make the moves on me wanting me to be her sex slave! If you hear about it----send me cigarettes! Hell-my life will be over anyway! ound:


----------



## Julie

ound: Given that last post of mine---maybe the meds are working??? ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Julie, it almost seems to me that you have quit smoking in your mind and that is why you are snapping at everyone...very normal when your brain is ahead of your body, if that makes sense..It seems to happen to me when I have tough decisions to make, I know in my mind what I am going to do, but I have not really done it, so I seem to lash out..angry at myself. Julie, Lucille and Dale will be loved by all around you whether you smoke or not, just remember that. I just think you will love yourself more. Quitting will help you be loved longer!!! Hugs and prayers that the days go quickly for you and all those you inspire to join you!!


----------



## ls-indy

Julie - LMAO!! You are soooo funny! I think the "hump day" thing has a lot of truth to it. A hot shower is where I retreated every time I thought about killing someone! It was the ONE place I'd never smoked - so I didn't associate it with having a cigarette. By time I was done in the shower and had brushed by teeth AGAIN....the urge for a smoke had passed. (I cried in the shower.....) Yes, this is a VERY difficult thing to do. But I used to ask myself, "Are you really prepared to let that ONE little cigarette force you to start smoking again and take your life down a path you really don't want to go down?" And then I'd feel *pissed off* :rant::rant:at the cigarette...I tried to turn my anger on the cigarette instead of myself or anyone else. I also kept reminding myself that each HOUR I got through was a victory and I didn't want to let myself smoke one cigarette and then have to repeat that same hour of NOT smoking over again. Count your victories in minutes and hours rather than days. I know how hard it is and I am really rooting for you guys!
:grouphug::cheer2::grouphug::cheer2::grouphug:


----------



## ls-indy

Nicely put, Flynn!


----------



## Luciledodd

Julie I lashed out at two of my grandsons Friday afternoon. Their mother (my sons ex) put them off at my house at supper time. I pitched a fit and sent them back to the car. I told them to tell their mother that she was to ask me before dropping them off and to feed them. See I really should have told the mother all this myself. Anyway they got back in the car and left. I worried about it for a while, but she took them to McDonalds and brought them back. Nothing deters that woman from a free babysitter. lol Course the kids were great and spent the night with me instead of their father. The 10 year old got us an anniversary present with his own money. A typewriter over a 100 years old that he found at a yard sale. The company name is L C SMITH. He was so proud of his gift and we spent a lot of time Sat cleaning it. I told him that it would look good in my office. Course that made me feel worse about pitching the fit. 

Then DH gets home and brings me a carton of cigs. I have always just bought one pack at the time in case I could quit before I had to buy the next pack. Now I don't know whether to just go to the woods and smoke until I get sick or what. Got to tell the DH. He will probably plan to be out of town a lot when I do.


----------



## LuvCicero

Julie...the bupropion is the 'medication'....same as others...Zyban and Wellbutrin are just brand names for bupropion. I'm glad you are not having some of the side effects...but being nervous and irritable are two of them. I've had 'bad' nightmares the last three nights and can't sleep...dry mouth..bad taste..and yesterday I was so nervous and wanted to cry most of the day. Dr Julie said it will pass after two weeks and if not I will have to stop the med....also that the best success is using the med and the patch together. I can't use the patch, but if you and Lucile can for a while I think it might help you both!!! I may even get some and use them as a last step...can't smoke if I'm scratching. 

Lynda....Thank you for being a good cheerleader!!!!! You sound like me because I stayed in the shower a lot for two weeks. One day I even hammered a bucket of nails in an old board to get out my 'ill feeling'...and each nail had a name...:biggrin1:..many of them were named Capri since that is what I smoke.

Lucile, I bet if you have a really good honest talk with your DH...explain how much you need his help...only when you ask...he will be thrilled. Ask him to let you say anything without holding it against you...that you will need to vent. Also, be ready to rub your back to relax you when you are tighter than a drum....all that really helps!!!!! I have already put a stool by DH's chair so I can sit in front of him and he doesn't even have to get up...just rub. ound:

Yes, our mind is a 'powerful' things. Thinking about the quit date makes it harder, really. Dr told me to smoke as usual ... take the meds .. stop on quit date. I am keeping my cigs out in the sunroom so that I have to go there to smoke...and not just pick up the pack out of habit because it's near. But when I "really want" one I do smoke it now. I do think HUMP DAY is the key!! You have to do it by minutes, hours, days. After "knowing" you have done it for 3 days...your mind will help tell you that you can do it.!!!!!!

I want to see the boy's ballgames....I want to see my grandsons get married....I want to hold a great grandbaby. Breath and relax.......


----------



## LuvCicero

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Julie, it almost seems to me that you have quit smoking in your mind and that is why you are snapping at everyone...very normal when your brain is ahead of your body, if that makes sense..It seems to happen to me when I have tough decisions to make, I know in my mind what I am going to do, but I have not really done it, so I seem to lash out..angry at myself. Julie, Lucille and Dale will be loved by all around you whether you smoke or not, just remember that. I just think you will love yourself more. Quitting will help you be loved longer!!! Hugs and prayers that the days go quickly for you and all those you inspire to join you!!


Flynn....Thank you....and just remember when you see the devil come out in me....that it's not the real me...lol :evil:


----------



## Julie

I wonder if someone could come and put me in a comma for the 3 days known as "hump days"? :ear: I could sleep through it! 

Wouldn't that be great? Wake up a non smoker with no crankies left? :thumb:


----------



## Kathie

Julie, I don't think you want to do it this way but my son did quit smoking after 10 days in a coma after a car accident. He had a traumatic brain injury and when he was in the rehab unit a couple of weeks after the coma he was still thinking of cigarettes! We just didn't give him any.......lol Nine years later he is still smoke-free!


----------



## Julie

Well--as sad as those circumstances are Kathie-I am thrilled to read he is not smoking. :clap2:

I would strongly encourage anyone who is smoking to please quit while you still can! The older you are and the longer you have smoked,plus the more you smoke the harder it is--and to be honest...it was the single most stupid thing I have ever started in my life. Now,it is very close to being too late for me and still have any quality of life. Please quit while you can--before it is too late!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

LuvCicero said:


> Flynn....Thank you....and just remember when you see the devil come out in me....that it's not the real me...lol :evil:


I know that, but while I will not bother you, you are most welcome to call me, meet me somewhere or borrow my Dam- It Doll....I really do have one, you smack it on anything available and say those magic words until you can't lift it again!!!! It is kinda beat up but cute...want me to mail it to you or drop it off at the creek???? I will try and take a photo of it later and post it, if I can get another photo on here, okay?????


----------



## Luciledodd

Kathie I was going to post some flippant remark about being in a coma, until I saw your post. I had a child in intensive care for 20 days and came out smoking. Luckily she quit when the first child was born. Seriously though, I am thinking about just staying in bed and taking Zanax each day for three days. I have pain pills for my back, but don't take them very often because they make me nervous.


----------



## Kathie

Yes, I think it would help to be sedated!!! 

Julie, it is never too late to quit. My MIL quit when she was in her 70's after smoking unfiltered camels for over 50 years - one right after the other! So, if she could do it I think anyone can!

I am praying for all of you quitters daily. This is one area where you want to be known as a quitter.......lol


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Making sweaters, anything that keeps your hands and mind busy is a blessing while you are trying to quit, or it was for me. Also, if you can have your teeth cleaned...that helps..Oranges and citrus seemed to help me not want a cigarette. Water with slives of citrus, etc...gosh I just wish you all all the help in the world...Hugs to all of you, I know you all deserve a big group hug:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## whimsy

i wish you ladies all the luck in the world!! (It will be a year in Dec. for me and I still can't believe I actually did it!) 
Another thing that helped me was tootsie roll pops. It kept my mouth busy and they last a long time and not too many calories. You can probably get good deals on any kind of hard candy with halloween right around the corner. Buy some big bags and keep a few pieces in your pocket.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

whimsy said:


> i wish you ladies all the luck in the world!! (It will be a year in Dec. for me and I still can't believe I actually did it!)
> Another thing that helped me was tootsie roll pops. It kept my mouth busy and they last a long time and not too many calories. You can probably get good deals on any kind of hard candy with halloween right around the corner. Buy some big bags and keep a few pieces in your pocket.


well those tootsie pops sound so good!!!!A whole year is wonderful...good to know....


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, they now have a banana tootie pop...and it is sooo good, but you only get like 2 in a bag. I want a whole bag of banana ones. 

The oranges and lemons were another tip my Dr gave me before. Something in them helps to rid your body of nicotine. Also, popcorn is good to keep from gaining weight...and to help with the hand to mouth habit.

Flynn, I married my Dam-It-Doll and it's pretty beat up also, but cute.  I might have to borrow yours to keep from killing mine.

Lucile, I plan on staying in the bed a lot also. My first three days will be walk, shower, sleep - in that order over and over. DH's doctor told me to make him drink a bottle of Benadryl if he ever had another bad reaction. I ask him if that wouldn't hurt him. The dr told me not at all, it would only make him sleep about three days. I haven't forgot that and I will not drink a bottle....but I will have Benadryl in my cabinet since it does make me really sleepy. 

Thanks to all that are helping with thoughts and tips and prayers!!!!!!


----------



## KarmaKat

You can do it! I quit Iin my early thirties after smoking since early teens. I used the patch and the mantra - "The only thing that really matters is that I am not smoking right now."

I also posted a "benefits / changes to the body chart" at my cubicle. It really helped. 

I also spent awhile before I quit thinking of little ways my life would improve, like clothing that didnt smell like smoke etc.

An image / memory that really helped was when I went to an Ice show in Detroit and the smokers had to go outside to a "smoking area" - It was a small area sectioned off with metal bike rack type fencing and the concrete on the ground was covered with cigarette butts. Tons of 'em. And it was freezing cold. And I thought, "where is the pleasure here?"

Best wishes on your journey.


----------



## Thumper

Whimsy,
I'll have a year in December, too! Dec. 26 is my quit date, last cig was Christmas night.

Julie, Dale, Flynn... Your loved ones WILL give you FREE passes on temper tantrums or crying jigs if they know you are quitting and that is why, they'll know not to take it all so personally and leave you be. My DH knew better than to mess with me during that time, lol

The best time to quit is during alot of stress, because you realize that you CAN make it through a stressful day without smoking and it won't kill you, or you won't kill anyone else...ound:

I found the first 6 weeks tough and then again around 3-4 months, but the longer you go, the more infrequent and far apart the thoughts about cigs become

We had a houseguest this weekend that smoked and the smell didn't bother me one way or the other, nor did it make me want to smoke, and that is a GREAT feeling because this time last year, I"d have run out there with him and puffed one down whether I wanted it or not..

Kara


----------



## ls-indy

Kara & Whimsy - Congrats on quitting! Yo've made it! I think once you're approaching a year you've defeated "the demon". Just don't ever make the mistake of thinking you can "just smoke one" because that was my downfall the first time I quit! I learned THAT lesson well, and will NEVER smoke even a puff. I haven't smoked since the early 1980's. 

I think Whimsy's tootsie roll idea is a good one. And Kara is right - your families will give you a pass on crying and tantrums because they are so thrilled to see you're trying to kick the cigarettes. 

My grandmother told me to always remember during tough times to tell myself, "This too shall pass" and it would help get me through life. She was right. This helped me may times with many different types of challenges.....


----------



## Luciledodd

Well for the last few days, I had cut down to about half. Then last night I woke at 12:30 and stayed up until 3 am. I smoked nearly a half a pack. Then when I got back in bed I still couldn't sleep and fought demons the rest of the night. Up at 6 am this morning and grabbed a cig. I also ate nearly two cups of pecans in the night. I am out of bubble gum and irritable and anxious. Can't think today.


----------



## ls-indy

KarmaKat said:


> I also spent awhile before I quit thinking of little ways my life would improve, like clothing that didnt smell like smoke etc.
> 
> An image / memory that really helped was when I went to an Ice show in Detroit and the smokers had to go outside to a "smoking area" - It was a small area sectioned off with metal bike rack type fencing and the concrete on the ground was covered with cigarette butts. Tons of 'em. And it was freezing cold. And I thought, "where is the pleasure here?"


I like KarmaKat's idea of visualizing too. When I finally quit I was in my early 30's and my oldest daughter was in junior high. I kept thinking, "how can I tell her NOT to start smoking if I don't quit myself???" And did I really want to smell "smokey" to my younger children??... By that time, the hazards of smoking were becoming more televised - and my kids kept urging me to quit. It scared them that I smoked! So (like KarmaKat) I visualized how my life would change it I would just quit.... It helped....


----------



## ls-indy

Luciledodd said:


> Well for the last few days, I had cut down to about half. Then last night I woke at 12:30 and stayed up until 3 am. I smoked nearly a half a pack. Then when I got back in bed I still couldn't sleep and fought demons the rest of the night. Up at 6 am this morning and grabbed a cig. I also ate nearly two cups of pecans in the night. I am out of bubble gum and irritable and anxious. Can't think today.


Lucile - Don't beat yourself up! It's a PROCESS and it's not instantaneous. Your heart and your head are in the right place.....now if only your body would fall in line with them....

I once had someone tell me it was just as hard to quit smoking as it was to kick heroin. Cigarettes are everywhere.... and not illegal... so it's harder to "get away" from them.

Just take each minute, hour and day - one at a time.


----------



## LuvCicero

Lucile, Pat yourself on the back for being able to cut back so much in the past few days and think about that....and don't worry about last night. It is a process and finding out what works best for each person. For me it is trying and trying again. This morning when I got up I thought I would see how long I could make it without a cig....and I only made it 30 minutes!!! I grabbed my coffee and cig and told myself today is not the quit date...and was mad at myself. Yesterday DH and I walked the mall for several hours and he thinks that will help at quit time....we will have to stay really busy that weekend.

I've done it before so I know I can do it.....it's just going to take a LOT of willpower...now where can I order that.!!!


----------



## Julie

Luciledodd said:


> Well for the last few days, I had cut down to about half. Then last night I woke at 12:30 and stayed up until 3 am. I smoked nearly a half a pack.


That is awesome Lucile! I have did the same thing...but there is always another start.

I think I am having an allergic reaction to this wellbutrin...I itch like crazy! What in the world make your eyes and face itch all of a sudden? :croc:


----------



## jetsetgo!

Lucille, I'm sending you lots of love and support. :hug:

My mother smoked for 20+ years and finally quit about 15 years ago. I never thought she would actually do it. I remember she went to meetings and it was really hard. She went through a lot of emotional distress because she felt so much loss. She spoke of losing the "fun" side of herself. I can't remember how long it took, but she eventually stopped missing it so much. 

And now, she's not a slave to cigarettes, banished to the bar of the restaurant (which was still legal then), while her family stayed at the table. It makes me feel so much better knowing she is not risking her health. But even more so, I am proud of her for tackling what seems like one of the hardest things to do – breaking the habit and defeating the addiction.

Sending lots of love and strength (and no judgement) your way.


----------



## Luciledodd

As I sit here smoking and typing and sleep deprived, I am in a really good mood. Guess that is not whats required though. We have a business trip to New Orleans November 7-9th. I finally told Dh tonight that I was going to quit on the 23rd. His first response was "well you are not going on a road trip with me in November". He said that we made 40 years and he was going for 41 so I couldn't go with him. He is probably right about that. We will just have to see. I told him that he could no longer have the after work cocktail either. He wants to know why he is being punished also. I am going to finish this cig and then watch the miners come up.


----------



## Luciledodd

By the way, do you know that the 23rd is a full moon! I hope that we aren't howling or turn into werewolves.

My dh said for me to tell everyone that Mel Gibson doesn't have anything on me when I am trying to quit. So, just warning everyone--don't take anything I post seriously.


----------



## ls-indy

Lucile, I can relate to the "after work cocktail" comment. I have an appointment with a bariatric physician (NOT a surgeon!) tomorrow to get me started on losing the weight I've gained with the past year of inactivity from my original injury to my hip and my total hip replacement in June. I couldn't get around well enough to grocery shop and cook - so we "carried in" restaurant or fast food most of the time.... Bet you can guess what THAT did! I already had some weight to lose - and this has really added to it. I am aiming to lose about 60 pounds.....

I know an evening beer or cocktail - and a late night "snack" - are OUT for me, but my husband doesn't want to give his up.... I said that's fine - but does he have to eat/drink in front of me??? But, as he pointed out, its not fair to expect him to go out in the yard or back in the bedroom to have a beer! LOL I might hide out there while he indulges to avoid temptation! It's tough to resist when someone else is indulging in front of you!

Not to hijack this thread - but if anyone is interested in medically supervised weight loss, here are some links for locating certified physicians:

American Board of Bariatric Medicine: http://abbmcertification.org/find_a_physician.php
American Society of Bariatric Physicians: http://www.asbp.org/

I always associated the word "bariatric" with surgery - - but that is not the case unless its a surgeon.....

Also - the "other forum" has several members sharing diet results and info under the "Chit Chat" forum. That's helped me get the resolve together to tackle weight this fall. I've been following their results - but knew not to start my diet until we got back from vacation.... and we got back in town Saturday...so No More Excuses! Dieting is hard because you can't just quit eating... you have to be able to walk away from large servings and seconds!


----------



## LuvCicero

Julie said:


> That is awesome Lucile! I have did the same thing...but there is always another start.
> 
> I think I am having an allergic reaction to this wellbutrin...I itch like crazy! What in the world make your eyes and face itch all of a sudden? :croc:


Julie, tell yourself you are allergic to cigarettes....and you will stop!! NO, just joking. You need to call your Dr to see if he thinks that will go away or if you need to stop the meds. It's not for everyone. Or could you have eaten or taken something new like peanuts.....
I hope you are better!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Luciledodd said:


> By the way, do you know that the 23rd is a full moon! I hope that we aren't howling or turn into werewolves.
> 
> My dh said for me to tell everyone that Mel Gibson doesn't have anything on me when I am trying to quit. So, just warning everyone--don't take anything I post seriously.


Oh, I know I will be howling - I've practiced before. I'm horrible and might have to board Cicero so his little ears won't pick up some new words...and I don't want him doing what Mama yells. ound:

I use to love Mel and when he was ranting and raving on the TV like a lunitic, my DH told me I needed to leave my cigarettes at home and fly out to attend court and talk to the judge on his behalf. (And your point is?) DH said that Mel would began to look real good to the judge!!!!

WE CAN DO THIS.!!! We are women...strong women. Just keep telling yourself that you want to quit...hate the taste and smell....and the time and money you are wasting. Breath and relax as much as you can and tell yourself you are not going to let a little cigarette tell you what to do!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Lynda, diet is going to figure in with us not smoking also. Our body will be changing and not handling food the same. We might can share some tips with that also. I don't want to be snacking 24/7 so I have got to watch the junk.

To stop smoking....or diet...are a lot alike in some ways. You have to change your lifestyle, your way of thinking, and resist things you want. And they are both easy to slip back into your old pattern. 

BUT there are going to be some women that are going to be looking and feeling better by Christmas.!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Luciledodd

Dale, about Mel, he probably hasn't said anything that I haven't said to Larry over the last 40 years. When I get mad, I have no sense and venom just flows out of my mouth. lol

Rosie and I just got through walking around the whole block here at the office approx .5 mile. Maybe we can do this every day. They said exercise helps. Also rosie is learning to sit because we had to stop so many times and I made her sit.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Lucile - I can't speak for exercise and quitting smoking as it was long ago that I quit. But when I am in a major funk, IF I can force myself out for a brisk walk, it makes all the difference in the world! And it sounds like it would be good for Rosie as well. 

Dale - Cicero is such a smart boy, maybe you should ship him to me for awhile so he doesn't learn any of those words!! :eyebrows:

Seriously, I wish you ladies the best and will be cheering you on! I will be listening for any diet tricks. When I was walking faithfully, I was able to keep it stable at least.....sigh...not so much lately.....


----------



## Luciledodd

Hey to all your 1200 plus lookers. Some of you smoke and need to join in the fun.


----------



## Julie

I have certainly blew it the last couple days! :brick:
I have been trying to get the decisions made with my fund raising ladies needed for the up coming Hats Off Fund Raiser quilt. I am afraid to make any decisions after the 22nd because I'll be so cranky that I know I'll scare the crap out of people!
Besides alot of frustration....I have no excuses for smoking more. I swear my face itches like crazy as if I'm allergic to the wellbutrin and yet--I don't want to call the DR and let him know.....I've already came this far! :der:

Oh--I am worried about the weight gain too....I lost 42 pounds before last August....ugh....


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> I have certainly blew it the last couple days! :brick:
> I have been trying to get the decisions made with my fund raising ladies needed for the up coming Hats Off Fund Raiser quilt. I am afraid to make any decisions after the 22nd because I'll be so cranky that I know I'll scare the crap out of people!
> Besides alot of frustration....I have no excuses for smoking more. I swear my face itches like crazy as if I'm allergic to the wellbutrin and yet--I don't want to call the DR and let him know.....I've already came this far! :der:
> 
> Oh--I am worried about the weight gain too....I lost 42 pounds before last August....ugh....


How long have you been on the Wellbutrin? I remember my eyes went through a fuzzy feeling about a week into it, I wouldn't say 'itchy' though.

but really, would you prefer itchy eyes or lung cancer and not being able to breathe? Itchy eyes is the lesser of the two evils.

I see a lot of people not quit because they dont like the pills, or the patch gives them nightmares, or the gum hurts their mouth, etc. I know because *I* used to be one of those people always with an excuse why it wasn't an ideal time to quit... or 'too much stress' blah blah blah. I know that that was the addiction voice talking and it is hard to tune out, but once your quitting voice starts talking louder than the addiction voice, it gets easier to get through the days.

It is Ragweed season and Fall is hell on my outdoor allergies, anyways. I hope you aren't allergic to the wellbutrin, because it really does help reduce the urge, keep in mind that you will feel weird adjusting to any anti-depressant just because of the way they work on our receptors, (my doc explained this to me far better than I can ever explain)..

I have probably quit a handful of times but I was really serious on this one and pondered for a few months, it got to the point that I HATED every cigarette I smoked because I hated the addiction, and I have to remember that feeling when the urges popped back up.

I know you ladies can do this. If I can, anyone can! 

Kara


----------



## LuvCicero

Not saying I will make it...but I'm sure going to give it my ALL. I will tell you why I think it worked better the last time....than the other times. Ladies, you have to stop thinking and stressing about it now....don't count the days. Don't let doubt 'talk' to you. Take these days to practice relaxing, breathing, ways to change your patterns and triggers. Tell yourself you are ready to be rid of these nasty things and feel better....and that you can do because many people have. It's not going to kill us to have a few bad days....I've made it through 'hell days' and it's just a matter of saying I'm not going to smoke till 2:00....oh, I will make it till 3:00...gosh I can make it another hour. You will get in bed that first night and say, "I did it....a whole day without smoking!!!! 
WE CAN DO IT....
WE CAN DO IT....
WE CAN DO IT....
Julie.....can you just take a teaspoon of Benadryl to see if that will stop the itching?


----------



## luv3havs

Julie, Lucile and Dale,

Cheering you all along on this journey to stop!
It's great that you are supporting each other.

Sending prayers and good wishes,


----------



## Julie

Thumper said:


> How long have you been on the Wellbutrin? I remember my eyes went through a fuzzy feeling about a week into it, I wouldn't say 'itchy' though.
> 
> but really, would you prefer itchy eyes or lung cancer and not being able to breathe? Itchy eyes is the lesser of the two evils.
> 
> I know you ladies can do this. If I can, anyone can!
> 
> Kara


I've been on it now I believe since October 4th...
One of the side effects is itching of the nose,eyes and throat area. That is an allergic reaction to it.

I'd rather not smoke...and give up how far I have come already....however....I don't want to have a severe allergic reaction either and start having seizures.

Thanks for the vote of confidence.eace:


----------



## Luciledodd

Is it just the three of us? I thought Flynn was in on it. Anyway, I arrived at work an hour ago and guess what--I forgot my cigarettes. I am over the first panic but feel another coming on. So far haven't done any work either. I will probably be out of her before dinner.


----------



## Julie

Good job Lucile! That's really a good thing.....(duck and run)------------------->


----------



## LuvCicero

Luciledodd said:


> Is it just the three of us? I thought Flynn was in on it. Anyway, I arrived at work an hour ago and guess what--I forgot my cigarettes. I am over the first panic but feel another coming on. So far haven't done any work either. I will probably be out of her before dinner.


Flynn quit several years ago. I hope I can show her I'm as strong as she is!!!! Lucile, for you to have forgot your cigarettes is a good thing...that doesn't happen with me!! It has helped me to keep the pack in the sunroom. At times I look for them on the counter...then think 'I just came back in.' ughhh Habits are hard to break...harder for me than getting the nicotine out of my body!!

Julie, please call your Dr to see if he thinks you need to stop the Wellbutrin or if it will get better. My mouth has been dry and my eyes blurry, but both are getting better. My 3 nights of nightmares stopped or I would of had to!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Yes I quit but only after being scared to death...and it lasted...I am cheering all of you on, because I know how hard it is!! But if I can do it, you can do it..I am NOT strong!! hugs, prayers and love...


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> I've been on it now I believe since October 4th...
> One of the side effects is itching of the nose,eyes and throat area. That is an allergic reaction to it.
> 
> I'd rather not smoke...and give up how far I have come already....however....I don't want to have a severe allergic reaction either and start having seizures.
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence.eace:


Yes, better to be safe than sorry! I just happen to know a whole lot about this medication because I've been on it 3 times and I'm taking it right now. For me, the weird eye itching thing only lasted a week, but I also had that same reaction to the ultram. I suppose I've been given so many medications to try, the minor reactions don't bother me, the serious reactions usually entail puking or worse, lol

The seizure warning is pretty standard with all AD's but with Wellbutrin/budepropin (sp?) The seizures normally come from people not eating, as it supresses your urge to smoke, it also destroys people's appetites, that's a more common side effect, hence the electrolyte imbalances from poor nutrition..leads to seizure...or at least that is what my doctor says.

idk. I hope you find something that helps OR you can just kick this crap without any help, I know I wanted all the help I could get, lol, and I was so hell bent this time, I don't care if I broke out in hives...that's not as scary to me as getting cancer and not seeing my children grow up. Hell, I'd walk through fire coals for those I love 

Kara


----------



## Thumper

LuvCicero said:


> Flynn quit several years ago. I hope I can show her I'm as strong as she is!!!! Lucile, for you to have forgot your cigarettes is a good thing...that doesn't happen with me!! It has helped me to keep the pack in the sunroom. At times I look for them on the counter...then think 'I just came back in.' ughhh Habits are hard to break...harder for me than getting the nicotine out of my body!!
> 
> Julie, please call your Dr to see if he thinks you need to stop the Wellbutrin or if it will get better. *My mouth has been dry and my eyes blurry, but both are getting better. My 3 nights of nightmares stopped or I would of had to!!!!*


I already said this, but that weird eye/head buzz/itchy throat thing lasted about a week. Sadly, the night mares were bad for a few months, but I honestly do not think that they are all from the pills and the patch, If you go on the stop smoking forums, you see that even cold-turkey quitters deal with a lot of nightmares and weird/smoking dreams...

I had a dream a few days ago that I was smoking in and I woke up FREAKING out scared that I blew my quit! Lol it was SO weird because it felt SO real..ugh



> Yes I quit but only after being scared to death...and it lasted...I am cheering all of you on, because I know how hard it is!! But if I can do it, you can do it..I am NOT strong!! hugs, prayers and love...


Me too, Flynn...I no longer wanted all those petty excuses to have power over me, the complaining about the quitting woes, the fear of the alternative was so massive for me, the other little crap no longer held any weight, like gaining weight or nightmares, or mind fog, it was all a better deal than dying..

and I guess it stuck, I'm still believing it! 

Kara


----------



## Julie

The itching isn't as bad as it was.....so I am going to stick it out. I think if I called my Dr. he'd take me off it immediantly and so I'm not telling! :tape:

Just curious---how much do you smoke a day and for how many years? This is kinda for everyone willing to answer...those that currently do smoke and those that have quit.

I'm am just thinking that it'll be harder to quit for those that smoke more and have smoked longer periods of time.

In my head--I'm thinking of my son who quit pretty easily on the lozenges..but he had not smoked very long and was only smoking about 10 a day. I'm thrilled he did it,but in my mind-it'd be alot easier for him to do it then me.Kind of like weight loss. If you are 40 pounds over weight it is easier to lose 10,then a person needing to lose 10 and can't seem to take off a pound. Does that make sense?


----------



## Luciledodd

40 plus years and a pack a day, every day.


----------



## Thumper

Let's see, I started when I was 15 and quit just a few days shy of 40, with a few quits in between for pregnancies, etc.

Julie that whole 'age thing' talking in your head is the addiction talking, it will try to talk you out of it, tune it out and go talk to some people who quit after 50 years or so  It can be done.

Do I think its easier for a person in their 20's? Yes, probably...but addiction is addiction and doesn't discriminate.

Think of it like a 2 way scale..you desire to quit and fear of your future health problems has to out-weigh the excuses and desires..(make sense?) That is why my other quits never lasted longer than a few months..I let the addiction voices talk me back into it and tipped the scale in their favor.

Yes, its hard...but so is dying of cancer, coughing up blood and not being able to breathe, or talk (I know someone with throat cancer who can't really talk and that has gotta be tough)

But you have already accomplished 'hard' feats in your life and challenges and you've succeeded at those, so why not this one? 

Kara


----------



## ls-indy

I started smoking when I was about 15 - but only smoked a couple per day (to be cool...). By time I was in my 20's I was smoking 1 to 1-1/2 packs per day. Just depended on what I was doing... I smoked more playing cards or out with friends having a drink on weekends than I did during the week.... 

I quit when I was in my early 30's - either 32 or 33 because I'm not sure if I quit just before or just after my birthday..... That was about 28 years ago....


----------



## whimsy

to answer your question Julie... I started smoking as a teen ...I quit with my first pregnancy and only because it made me sick. I was 19 at the time. 
Went back to smoking and smoked through my second pregnancy. 
'So it had probably been a pack or so a day for 40 plus years.'
I quit last Dec...coming up on a year of being smoke free.
Had I not had some health problems that prompted me to quit, I don't know if I would have to be honest with you. But, I quit and I'm glad I was able to do it.( the patch) Never too late.
The price of ciggarettes is just outrages!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Julie, I have smoked for 47 years and most nights I open a new pack around 9:00. But it's according to what is going on because some days I'm opening a new pack after dinner. A pack and a half is a lot of cigarettes!!

I don't think it is easier according to the age/years you have smoked. I've tried at times during the past 30 years to quit and it was never 'easier' during any of those times. I think it's the 'addiction' and I do think some people get more addicted than others. Most of the people that I know that have quit has been because they had a major health problem and got scared clean!

Julie and Lucile, get the patch, or lozenges, or do whatever you feel will help you during the first week. The good thing here is that we are all "trying our best" to leave then alone.


----------



## Thumper

How is everyone doing


----------



## Luciledodd

I am not doing well. Got another attack of back pain, taking pain pills and muscle relaxers, just makes me want to smoke more.


----------



## Julie

I have been smoking as usual.....thank goodness I have this last week.....that's all I can say!


----------



## LuvCicero

DH was/is going to quit with me....and he decided that since he was out of cigarettes on Friday night that we might as well go ahead and bite the bullet. :argue: I told him it was not fair and that I had a quit date of the 23rd. He told me that was fine, but he was ready and I could smoke another week. :fish: I want him to quit also and don't want to make it harder....so I had 1 cigarette when I woke on Sat. morning and I smoked it. By lunch, I was very ill and told Ronnie to hide the guns and the ax. I went on a mission of cleaning out drawers, car, coat pockets...and found a pack with 12 cigarettes in it. I fugure I can smoke 2 a day and have 1 for Friday...then become an ex-smoker on the 23rd.

Now...it's ugly in my house!!!  I am allowed to talk but I have told Ronnie not to say one word to me.....:tape: I take long baths...walk outside a lot...drinking the **** cranberry water. Having hot tea instead of coffee...fruits..streaching and breathing a lot to keep from screaming.

I am going to bed between 9 and 10 and sleeping till about 8:00. I go back to bed after lunch and sleep a couple of hours. When I am about to smoke one of my cigs...I grab lotion and start rubbing feet, legs, or hands or brush Cicero. I go from thing to thing..getting nothing done...and I don't care!!! May end up buying more cigs...but come Sat...I pray I'm done with smoking.....but that is when Hell Week will begin.


----------



## Luciledodd

I am really down with my back. I tried to get out of my chair at the office and yelled with the pain. Fullblown out of commission with my back. Hubby fixed supper last night and waited on me. I am upstairs and can't get down. I tried to turn over in the night and screamed with the pain--woke up hubby. **** it is so depressing. Got to get better by the weekend, we are taking a long weekend and going to some cabin in the woods to relax. Only smoked 10 cigs yesterday.


----------



## Julie

It sounds like you guys are doing great!

Lucile-10 is fabulous! :cheer2: That is absolutely wonderful! Cutting down is still good! :thumb: I hope your back improves because that sounds dreadful. You poor thing--here is a back angel :angel:

Dale-Well you jumped the gun-but at least you have Ronnie there with you.:thumb: That is great! :cheer2:Just think -- next week you'll be a whole week ahead of us and hopefully the worse will be behind you.:hug:


----------



## Thumper

Lucille, Sorry to hear about you back pain!  I was just the opposite when I'd get pain attacks, I couldn't make it off the couch or bed to go outside.

I hope you are on the mend soon!

Dale, when I would start to steam or get annoyed, I would just pause and take 10 deep breaths and try to relax myself through breathing and remind myself WHY I was quitting and that smoking would NOT change a thing, it wouldn't change the world around me and I am in control of how I react to that world, NOT THE CIGS.

Take the power away and feel good about it not making decisions for you.

I did want to strangle my DH or kids a few times, but it passed, smoking doesn't make anything better, it just makes you sicker and is a way that we can remove ourselves from dealing with life and relationships. You can still walk out of the room, and even go outside for a walk to get away and have you *me* time, but you don't have to smoke to get the same result..

once you believe that, it becomes so much easier to get through each moment, hour and each day.

Kara


----------



## Julie

My daughter smokes a bit (something I just absolutely could kick her ash for) but she is going to join us too! 

She called me this weekend and wanted to "talk" about quitting. Her questions*Are you looking forward to it? Are you ready to feel better and breath better?
Seriously?:der: I wanted to strangle her! Of course,my answer to question 1 was are you freakin serious? :der:What the hel_ is wrong with you? And then to question 2---it was well,yeah---we'll see how that goes.

Needless to say-it wasn't a pleasant conversation :argue:and one where she got mad at me and told me if she quits and I don't,she is never gonna talk to me again! I said----You promise? I couldn't help but laugh,because it'll be a cold day in hel_ when an 18 year old kid threatens me.....just saying.....

Do you not find that ridiculous? So--Mom--are you looking forward to not smoking anymore? Get real! Yes,Lacy.....I'm looking forward to not doing something I have enjoyed for a million years and the very thing that has kept YOU alive!

I'm not sure why I am uber bitchy--I think it's the meds....but I hope that goes away. Kara? Any insight on that? I haven't even quit yet and I'm already bitchy....scary!


----------



## Luciledodd

Julie, I love the line ..."doing the very thing that keeps you alive."


----------



## Julie

ound: ound: ound:

I keep thinking--over the years--smoking has kept my family alive!


----------



## ls-indy

Julie - I think the ANTICIPATION of quitting makes you feel antsy and grouchy. I know I felt this way - and somehow pissed at the whole WORLD that I couldn't continue to smoke without it harming myself. We can send a man to the moon - but we can't make a "safe" [email protected]#$## What's wrong with the world... etc. etc. etc.

I did better when I started directing my ANGER at the cigarettes (and the cigarette companies) that SELL these killers and even did things to increase the addiction of cigarettes to sell MORE of them! I no longer wanted to be part of their addiction game! I was NOT going to let that single cigarette BEAT me!

Side Note: My oldest daughter's FIL was just a couple of years older than DH and I are (I am currently 60) He was diagnosed my small cell lung cancer a few years ago and was gone in less that 6 months..... I know it really bothered him that he wouldn't be around to see our mutual grandchildren grow up... and they were so sad to lose him.... This horrible event had me GIVING THANKS that I manage to quit when I did....

As Kara pointed out - "I would just pause and take 10 deep breaths and try to relax myself through breathing and remind myself WHY I was quitting and that smoking would NOT change a thing, it wouldn't change the world around me and I am in control of how I react to that world, NOT THE CIGS."

Lucile - Back problems can be soooo painful. Maybe your doctor can give you a muscle relaxant for it?? Sending healing thoughts your way! I know its hard to make changes in your life when you're suffering. i couldn't address my weight loss issue until I had the hip replaced and am now working with a weight loss physician to lose. ONE problem at a time, please!! LOL


----------



## LuvCicero

Dale-Well you jumped the gun-but at least you have Ronnie there with you.:thumb: That is great! :cheer2:Just think -- next week you'll be a whole week ahead of us and hopefully the worse will be behind you.:hug:[/quote]

No, Julie, I have not quit, just cut back to 2 or 3 a day...and that might change today to 5. Not sure it's good to have Ronnie here with me. He is doing better than I am, but won't even look at me now...lol I'm trying the walking, the baths, the breathing, the humming and I'm still like the Devil on speed!! Ronnie stays busy cooking...while I am yelling.."I'm not washing dishes!!" lol No, Julie, I am really not a week ahead. I don't know what will happen next week when I won't have even one cig in this house to smoke. The first one in the morning could kill someone...lol The worse will start next week!!! I am so happy that your daughter will try to join us. That will make it easier on both of you to discuss and support each other.

I am using the Commit cherry lozenge this week. Not sure if they help or not.

Lucile, I am so sorry about your back. Ronnie has had back surgery years ago and it was rough. He couldn't even get out of a chair when his went out. You might should deal with your back first. I wouldn't want you to over-stress right now. Do what you know is best for you. We love you and will be here to support you if you wait till later...(Big Hug).


----------



## Julie

OMG Dale! 2 or 3 a day is ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL!!!!! I'm so proud of you!!! :whoo::clap2::whoo::clap2:

It will be all good from here on out for you! I just know it!! :thumb:

I was doing pretty well at cutting back,but as the last week has rolled along I have increased instead of decreased! What the heck is wrong with me?!?!:frusty:


----------



## LuvCicero

Julie, Let me explain so you know you are not doing anything wrong. My doctor told me to put my cigs on the porch....to see how much I 'would' cut back 'because' of the habit. He wanted me to see that many times you light up without thinking. He wanted me to smoke a cig 'anytime' I wanted it.!!! He didn't want me to 'fight' with myself or stress thinking I couldn't have one. Smoke anything I wanted one...by going to get it. Now...this part I forgot till Ronnie reminded me. Dr told me on my last smoking day to get camel cigarettes...maybe two packs...and he wanted me to smoke as many as I could that day...light one off the other....make myself smoke even if I didn't want to and to try to smoke them all. Well, I couldn't finish them all...but was sick from trying...throat raw. You know what.....I didn't want a cigarette for three days. I would think about one after a meal....and then think I didn't think my throat would take it. I think it helped not to smoke the first few days.....but I am not going to do that part this time.

Stop thinking about it and just smoke...telling yourself that you really want to get rid of the nasty mess and get to breathing better. Friday night, wash ashtrays, toss out cigs. brush your teath, tongue, entire mouth for a long time. Know what you are going to do when you wake up -- maybe straight outside for a little walk and welcoming the day....grab coke instead of coffee...streach every muscle...have something planned to wake you and make you take some deep breaths.
Please.....lets give it all we have...lets get healthy for our kids...they need us!!!!!!!
When we know we are non-smokers....we will have a weekend at the creek house and be able to smell the fresh air -- that will be our prize for winning this battle!!
You have my number....call me before you smoke, please!!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Iwill be going to NC on Friday, but I will be sending you all my best wishes and love! Hugs to all and I know you are all trying very hard, and you will be able to do it. :whoo:


----------



## Thumper

Ehh, Julie....College kids are still kids, they don't have half the life experience we do but our children watch us closely and you can use this as way to show Lacy that you really can do anything you set your mind too...

I think your anger is normal. change is scary..people fear the unknown and change, but you *should* be feeling some of the effects of the WB by now, like smoking that first morning cig and not having the same 'buzz' or energizing effect they once had, I'm not talking about the mental craves, (sounds like you are having plenty of those) I'm talking about the PHYSICAL craves...that Dale is speaking about. The wellbutrin just helps your body physically go through the withdrawals but YOU are in control of your mind.

You say that the nicotine has kept Lacy alive and you sane, because that's all you know, you are like me..you started smoking in your teens, so you've never known a life w/o it, I hope that you will take that anger that you have about being pressured to quit (which nobody is forcing you and I'm sure your kids have nagged you to quit for years)..but take that anger and focus it AT the addiction and cigarettes and the quit will be *easy*, I dare say...

The only reason this last quit worked is because I was angry at the control it had over my life, that I had to drop what I was doing and go outside..it took up WAY too much of my thoughts and time, not to mention, there is no doubt in my mind that if I continue to smoke, I'll die from it. I'll get cancer or emphysema and carry around an oxygen tank and I won't live to meet and know my grandkids, or see my kids get married, etc. I just decided one day that it no longer had power over me, I was taking control of the steering wheel and charting my own future, because if you don't....the smoking will chart your future for you and it will likely be just what your doctor said.

I understand what you are going through, you can survive it, your family will give you free passes on mood swings because they will be so happy because of the reason you are having them and they know it isn't because of them.

Quit with Lacy, Julie...it can be an amazing bonding and support system if you let it.

None of my kids smoke yet, and I hope they dont start, because if they do...I know it will be me that justifies it for them  Same as I did with my parents.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Thanks Kara :grouphug:
Oh Dale-that smoke as much as you can on a couple packs of Camels would absolutely kill me! It sounds like it helped though...hmm...I am still considering making my last pack be something absolutely dreadful to me personally..Camel would be a good choice,or maybe Kools....I know they are super strong and would make me hock a lung! 

I feel I must quit or I'll really be in deep doo-doo medically. I already have a good start on that anyway.

It is interesting (to me) that anyone around me that smokes I urge them to quit---"quit while you still can" and am somewhat of a crusader against it. I hate to see young people smoke and feel that they can "change" that....but for some reason I find it very very difficult to apply to myself. I have always thought that I could not quit,that it was too late for me. You guys are giving me hope,that perhaps it really isn't too late. I am so proud of you all who have quit and Dale and Lucile for cutting back so much on your way to becoming non-smokers,that it brings tears to my eyes. I pray that I can do it too. I just pray I really can........


----------



## Luciledodd

I can't talk about it just yet.


----------



## LuvCicero

Julie, The smoke as much as you can on that one day might have helped for a couple of days because I felt sick and awful...and it wasn't worth feeling that way. Since you have been sick, you can't try that - but it might help to get Kool's and start them. One or two puffs...yuck..put it out and light again when you 'have' to.

I, like you, have told myself many many times that it is too late for me to quit -- that I'm more addicted than others -- that I need them to deal with 'life'. Julie, we know we are lying to ourselves because when we look around....most people have quit. I talk to young people all the time and beg them to never start....because it is hell to later stop...and some of them will say, "just don't buy anymore!!"

Family will remind me that I have been through some really bad times and I survived so I should be okay with not smoking. The way I made it through some bad times is that I didn't have a choice...not because I was strong. Now I do have a choice...that will make life better for me and my entire family. I will cry, lose sleep, walk the floor, want to scream, and think that I can not live without smoking ~ but I know I can!! AND, I am praying that this time will be the time that I WIN.

I'm praying we all can 'get mad' and fight hard and win this battle. If we don't....we will set another date....but we are going to quit so let's make this time count!!!!!!

I love the support we are getting. Each time I read a post I know if 'they' quit...then I can too!!!


----------



## Kathie

Just wanted to let you guys know that I'm praying for you every single day! :hug:


----------



## dodrop82

OK, I'm in! I was gonna keep it a secret. After failing so many times, I've learned to shut up about it when I try, cause it's sooo embarrassing when I fail. But I'm really bad at keeping secrets, so I'm just gonna tell you guys, and I told my significant other. I'm smokin' it up this last week! For me the timing is perfect! As the weather gets colder, I really have no desire to stand out in the cold everytime I need a smoke. I have to go outside to smoke at home and at work, so I spend alot of time outside. The hardest times will be in the car and at my Mom's. She smokes and smoking is allowed in her house. But as the time draws near, I'm thinkin' I better get some patches. I need all the help I can get if I'm gonna make it this time! Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

YES!! Welcome to hell weeks to come. I need all the encouragement anyone can give, and I love it that there will be others going through the same thing. I haven't gotten the patches yet. I have been practically on bed rest all week with my back and haven't gotten out yet. Actually I am trying not to think about it. 

Lucile


----------



## whimsy

I started out with the strongest Nicoderm patch and worked my way down. If you go to their web sight it gives you lots of really good info and tips as you go through the process of quiting..it helped me alot.!! You will also find very valuable support there too.


----------



## LuvCicero

Stacey, I am so glad that you are joining in also!!!! I don't tell anyone except hubby anymore either mostly because I didn't want them asking me questions. I have also failed many times...but I dont' worry about it because "I tried" and every so often I try again because I know I will WIN soon. I think the patches will help you and I use Commit lozenges to keep me from giving in to a cigarette.

I've tried to get my plan in place and have gathered up items so Ronnie and I can have a fun 3 days and hopefully keep each other from smoking.

Lucile...Ronnie doesn't think about it either...he just does it.

Good Luck to all......


----------



## Thumper

Stacey...AWESOME!

I tried to quit about a month before my final quit and I didn't tell my family, I wanted to see if they'd even notice and how long it took them, too.

That was a mistake. 

I ended up relapsing 7-10 days into it and It wasn't until I had the support of my family the next time..it was easier. Tell the people around you, they love you and let them be there for you! That is what family and friends are for, and yes....being accountable helps keep you honest,  lol

I think we all thought we were beyond hope and it was too hard because...blah blah blah...BUT, there is always someone out there worse off than we are that did it, can do it...nobody is hopeless, I just don't believe it.

Kara


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

DRINK WATER WATER AND MORE WATER

In 1987 while sitting in a diner in NYC with my family, I was down draft of some smokers and became revolted by the smell and I gave it up cold turkey. I was up to three packs a day and had been smoking since I was 14 years old. I was 42 in 1987. Smoked through 2 pregnancies and fortunately my children were extremely healthy and good sizes at birth.

I was very lucky in that something just triggered within me. I still cannot stand the smell of it. I just lost th desire. So if this can happen for me I am sure that there are other people who have had a similar experience.

I drank alot of water and sucked on sour balls for about a month. It was an extremely stressful year and I have never taken another drag.


----------



## Luciledodd

Okay Ladies, let me hear from you. Are you as lost as I am? Have you gotten angry yet and chewed out your husband? So far I am just Lost. Hubby has gone to get more Blow Pops and is staying out of my way. I hope he remembers to get a big bag of Double-Bubble also. Can't think about this any more...


----------



## Kathie

Yay! I'm glad you're still in Lucile! I know I'm not quitting (did that years ago) but I'm one of your biggest cheerleaders! I'm also praying for all of you during the day whenever I'm thinking of you.
I talked to Dale last night and she is still in - haven't heard yet this morning so I think she's probably running around her backyard.......lol


----------



## dodrop82

First thing this morning when we woke up, SO said "I'm soooo proud of you!" I said "Shut up." He said "What? Can't I be proud of you?" I said "Yep. Just shut up about it!" He said "Grumpy already?!" I got up and put my patch on. Doesn't seem to be helping much! I'm VERY on edge! And I have to go to Mom's today....we always watch The Hawkeye game together...so that will be a big test...God Help Me!!! Good luck, Girls! Breathe........


----------



## whimsy

Good for you! maybe if you don't go to your Mom's today that would help. Try to keep away from situations and places that might trigger your urge to smoke ..at least for a few days.


----------



## ls-indy

Stacey - I quit smoking years ago, but I'm currently on a physician assisted diet for weight loss. When I quit smoking, I HATED IT when family members made "I'm so proud of you for addressing this problem..." type comments! I just wanted them to leave me ALONE and not comment. I find I have a similar reaction with family asking about my diet program!


----------



## LuvCicero

Finally, finding time to be able to write. We wanted to sleep as late as possible...and that was 8:30...any other day it could have been 10:00. I had to work fast because a cig is the first thing I touch in the morn. I made 2 cups of hot tea and we headed outside...as the phone rang. It was a call to tell me that my niece's husband (47) had passed away in his sleep. Okay...I "needed" a cigarette and thought about changing my stop date...but I knew a cigarette would not change a thing.

It's been a hard day...not the day I had planned for Ronnie and I to pass the time in a fun way. I am happy that I have made it till 5:00 and I am going to bed at least this one night saying "Holy heck....Ronnie and I have not smoked a cigarette today!!!" We never know what the next day will bring...but I'm praying for another day of saying 'no'.!!
OH...has anyone ever noticed that there are some Cheetos in the bag that are the size of a cigarette...lol

Well...it's a long time till bedtime now that I'm thinking about it....wish me luck.


----------



## Julie

LuvCicero said:


> It was a call to tell me that my niece's husband (47) had passed away in his sleep.
> OH...has anyone ever noticed that there are some Cheetos in the bag that are the size of a cigarette...lol


My deepest sympathies to you and your family Dale.:hug:
The scary part of that is that is my age.

Cheetos huh? Would that be the puffed or crunchy version? ound:

Welcome aboard Stacey!

Sounds like everyone is doing well.....except uhm....me. Actually.....I think I have did very very well considering where I was yesterday. I have smoked...but only 3. I am surprising myself and the wierd thing about it Dale--for some crazy reason...my cranberry juice tastes good? It says unsweetened and 100% pure juice,but I don't mind the taste at all. :der:
I am cranky and my husband has had a few jabs..but he is taking it well. :croc:
I don't think I had a good back up plan in place as things pop up. Not good.
Tomorrow I'm going for 1 or 2 and Monday....0.


----------



## Julie

Thank you all for the wonderful support and emails...I love you guys...you are the best!:grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero

:cheer2: We are all doing good....

Julie, sometimes there is not a back up plan - I don't think - that is when I cry...lol

Stacey, the time I used the patch, my Dr told me to put it on at night so it would be in my system better by morning. It can cause some bad dreams...but it helped take the edge off by morning.


----------



## Luciledodd

We are going to the moview--first time in months maybe a year. Lots of popcorn. I already have a blister on the side of my tongue. Made me remember the last time I quit. The taste buds do something and I had a sore mouth for a while. Hope that doesn't happen again. I slept all afternoon. My husband has done all the washing. I am amazed. and he stayed outside all day also except when I was sleeping. I almost got angry just before I sat down here and caught myself. Talk with you all tomorrow.


----------



## Thumper

LuvCicero said:


> Finally, finding time to be able to write. We wanted to sleep as late as possible...and that was 8:30...any other day it could have been 10:00. I had to work fast because a cig is the first thing I touch in the morn. I made 2 cups of hot tea and we headed outside...as the phone rang. It was a call to tell me that my niece's husband (47) had passed away in his sleep. *Okay...I "needed" a cigarette and thought about changing my stop date...but I knew a cigarette would not change a thing.
> *
> It's been a hard day...not the day I had planned for Ronnie and I to pass the time in a fun way. I am happy that I have made it till 5:00 and I am going to bed at least this one night saying "Holy heck....Ronnie and I have not smoked a cigarette today!!!" We never know what the next day will bring...but I'm praying for another day of saying 'no'.!!
> OH...has anyone ever noticed that there are some Cheetos in the bag that are the size of a cigarette...lol
> 
> Well...it's a long time till bedtime now that I'm thinking about it....wish me luck.


That is freaking awesome!! It will just make the next time better because you know you can get through a tough, sad, angry..etc. time without smoking!

I am so sorry to hear about your niece's husband, :grouphug:

It is so heartwarming to see everyone really trying today. I can't believe it will be 10 months for me in a few days..and I Have had some doozies happen this last year, I've been mad and had my heart broken and then kicked, I've lost people I loved, I've made new friends..so much has happened to me and I got through it all without smoking  Its totally doable. I promise.

Congrats on today's success!

Kara


----------



## dodrop82

See....I wondered if I should put it on last night, but I read the directions and it didn't say anything about it....I went to Mom's for the game, and to further test me, my best friend, cousin, smoking buddy came to visit. So my Mom, my cousin, and her daughter were all smoking in front of me, and I did just fine! I think the patch finally kicked in. I have moments where I feel a little bit like FREAKIN' OUT, but I pretend I just had a cigarette, and I don't need another one already! Now I'm gonna focus on playing computer games...I can usually get pretty lost in them. Bejeweled, Peggle, maybe some solitaire...Hang in there with me girls...everyday should get easier, one hour at a time, right?!!!


----------



## davetgabby

Hello, my name is Dave and I'm a smokeaholic. Just read the tale end of this thread. Yep ,it's tough. My wife and I smoke. She is in poor health and constant pain for the last couple of years. I have quit a few times without too much problem. Being stressed is part of the problem for sure. She has tried and failed after various methods. She has set another date of mid November , that's when my week of holidays is over. LOL If she can quit , I will have no problem. Best wishes for all of you , who invented these stupid things. ?


----------



## whimsy

everyone sounds like they are doing good!! Proud of you!!
I wore the patch 24 hours a day...changed it each morning.
one day at a time.


----------



## davetgabby

whimsy said:


> everyone sounds like they are doing good!! Proud of you!!
> I wore the patch 24 hours a day...changed it each morning.
> one day at a time.


that's why you and your hubby look so healthy in your recent pics. I used to be healthy. Ran marathons. Now I don't think I could run a 5K. Thanks for inspiring.


----------



## Kathie

Great day, everyone! :cheer2:


----------



## LuvCicero

I woke at 5:00 and wanted a cigarette so badly that I would have fought a bear for one! Counldn't get back to sleep for thinking about how nice it would be to relax in my chair, smoking and having coffee. I jumped up and got the Kindle and started hunting books to download and forgot about smoking. I read till 8:00 and have been okay (as okay as I can be on Day 2). I know the times that I want a cig so I try to change things ... like taking my dinner outside to eat. Hump Day is getting closer! Ronnie has lost his hearing and his eyes don't move from the TV...no matter what I say...lol We are both breathing easier now.
I hate thinking I have a long way to go...but want to get cigs out of my life!!

I hope eveyone is doing okay today and thinking of ways to help yourself get through the tough times.

Dave, you and your wife can jump in right now because each hour you don't smoke will make you feel proud...not better now...but proud and know that better is coming soon.

Ladies, let me hear how you are doing sometime today, please


----------



## davetgabby

Sounds like a plan Dale. We've set Nov.15 as our date. Like I said ,if my wife can do it, it's fairly easy for me. Three days of being grumpy maybe and each day after that gets easier. My wife might use some form of help , not sure, for me I have no trouble cold turkey. HYHYHT?


----------



## Luciledodd

I have three grandchildren in the house this morning. Why can't they stay home? It is just across the yard. I am trying to ignore the fights, and the noise. My husband went to church and said he wouldn't be home the rest of the day. Hewas going to work at the office. Last night was pretty good. we went out to eat, then to Walgreens for the patches and more candy, and then to the movies. None of that was to bad because I couldn't smoke at any of those places anyway. But when we cam out of the theater, I nearly cracked. Everyone was lighting their cigs.I put the patch on as soon as I got home. Don't know if it helps or not, because I have fought off several pangs this morning. I may go back to bed for a while if I don't kill the grands first--they are all boys.


----------



## dodrop82

Lucile, What movie did you go to? Me and Mom went to Secretariat a couple weeks ago. It was wonderful! I love going to a good movie, and movie theater popcorn is the best!!! I didn't sleep well at all. Spent a couple hours laying awake in the middle of the night, with alot of throat-tickle coughing. And my son and his pup came last night to spend the night, and hang out today. So had a hard time Yogi and Patton calmed down to go to bed last night, and Yogi kept getting up in the night, and crying at the door, cause she wanted to go out by Patton. I'm doing ok so far today, despite my son being here. He's also a smoker, but he's only gone out for a smoke a couple of times, so he's not testing my will power too bad...Let's keep pluggin' away at the hours, girls...before ya know it, it'll be next weekend, and we'll be WELL on our way! Yay us!!! Tee Hee!


----------



## Kathie

Lucile, send those boys packing!!! LOL Of course, if nothing else they will wear you out enough that you should really sleep well tonight!

I saw Secretariat last week and loved it! If you didn't see that - you will have another one to see some night.


----------



## Luciledodd

Secretariat is the one we went to see. It was really good. I think I want to see HereAfter. I told the boys to get out side and I would kill the next one that came running through the house. Immediately, the number 3 one (9 years old) came back. I screamed that I told you to stay out. He just smiled and said that he knew why I was cranky and hugged me. I felt about 2 feet tall. Then My son comes down here with grilled hamburgers and all the fixings. I was about to scream. Why can't they eat at their house--luckily I didn't say a word. After the hamburgers, in came a birthday cake and they sang Happy Birthday to me. Lots of jokes about not being able to put candles on the cake--didn't have a fire permit, etc. Anyway, that is the first time that I ever remember having Happy birthday sang to me and a cake. They are only here on the weekends so that is why the early birthday. Now they have all gone and I am going back to bed. Maybe I can sleep the rest of the day.


----------



## Kathie

That was sweet of the boys, Lucile! Now, you can have some peace & quiet!


----------



## Luciledodd

Ladies, I have a proposal for you. If any one of us breaks down and just smokes one, we have to immediately tell everyone else. Then if we cause another person to smoke one, we have the guilt on us. Maybe that will keep us strong. It is a bad day, I am thinking about a shot of brandy for my nerves, but I know that will just bring on the urge to smoke. My husband brought in salted nuts, bananas, cranbrery juice, grapes, and lots of double buble and blow pops. And Gas X for all the sugar I am consuming.


----------



## dodrop82

Sounds good to me. Actually these patches are really being effective for me this time! Or maybe it's the fact there's been someone with me the whole weekend. My son just left about 1/2 an hour ago, so I've been kept very occupied this weekend, specially with 2 dogs in the house and making sure Patton doesn't get too rough with Yogi, which is almost a full time job, as Patton is super high energy, and doesn't rest very often, and likes to play rough. I haven't even been snacking, which is really odd. Altho, now that Trey left, I'm thinking about some cheese, sausage and crackers...Hmmmmm.


----------



## LuvCicero

Lucile, I'm glad the boys gave you a cake and sung to you. That was sweet..and I do know that having kids around can make things harder when you are trying to quit. I have had a few times today when I wanted to 'smoke just one', but I know from the last time I quit that I can't smoke any!! It was so hard to quit before and then I messed up with one weak minute. If I get through this again....I will know to have more willpower and never think I can smoke just one. This is to hard to keep doing it every couple of years.

That being said...I know I can have a weak moment if I'm not really strong. I will have no problem telling everyone that I have smoked a cigarette and warning others to be stronger that me! Then I will keep trying to not touch another. Now..I will not feel guilty if anyone else smokes because none of you can cause me to smoke. I am the only one responsible for putting that fire on the end of my cigarette. Tomorrow is 'hump day' and from my last time it was the hardest day and the craving peaked. I hope everyone can do whatever they have to do to get through another day. I shower or walk. 

Stacey, you are right, the week will be gone and the craving less often and easier to deal with. We can keep working and become ex-smokers and --think about it...our lungs are already looking pinker!!

Julie, I know you will probably have the hardest time because you have dear Robbie 24/7. Just keep working and if you slip...start again...and you will be smoke free and breathing better.

We can do this...if we just do it 30 minutes at a time!!!!
Good Luck to all.


----------



## Thumper

You ladies are doing spectacular!!

It is okay to avoid some major triggers the first month, I left a new year's eve party 5 minutes after I got there, because the urge was way too bad..went home and to bed! lol I did avoid being around cigs or people that smoked as much as I could for the first few weeks, now...it doesn't bother me, I am just thrilled I no longer smoke.

I couldn't believe how much my lungs opened up after a week, I did cough up crap for a good 3-4 months and the worst thing to me was the first thing in the morning when I would think about it. I thought that would NEVER stop, but now..I can't remember the last time a cig was my first thought. The craves get so much easier and faster.

Lucille, I can relate..I did want to be alone as much as possible, hang in there! There is no such thing as 'just one', just one is the road back and the first 3-4 days suck and yall' should only have to go through that ONE time, who wants to do it again? 

how sweet that the 9 yo gave you a pass for quitting smoking! That is too cute. Happy Birthday :kiss:

I'm so proud of you all, I know this is not an easy road, but one you will no regret going down!!

Oh, and you should put money in a jar for how much you are saving not buying cigarettes, and then go buy yourself something nice when it gets full....which is quicker than you think!! The extra $ is nice when it stays in your purse and not the convenience store register!! lol

Kra


----------



## Luciledodd

I have been really ugly this morning. I stayed at home all last week because of my back and today I have to go in for a while. My office is on the second floor with all the smokers. I have already fussed at Rosie today--luckily nothing bothers her. Josie Wales on the other hand is staying out of my way--smart cat. ****, I still can't talk about it...


----------



## ls-indy

Lucile - I know their smoking will annoy you.... but remind yourself that THEY are going to pay the price down the road by continuing to smoke. 

I swear - I used to think smokers were wishing I would start smoking again so THEY wouldn't be reminded about how BAD it is for them. My not smoking was a constant reminder to them that they should be quitting.

You are taking the superior road.... Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm having a down and out day. Hope I can get my mind on something else soon. For now, Cicero and I are going to take a nap!


----------



## Luciledodd

I only stayed at work two hours. Going to bed now. I could kill!


----------



## LuvCicero

Wow..Ronnie and I have made it 3 days without smoking -- and we haven't hurt each other...yet.

Not fun...and I hope it will soon start getting better.
I've got to drink more water!!!


----------



## dodrop82

OK, everyone....I have to go to work for the next couple days. Everyone hang in there...we made it over the hump, supposedly, so everyday should be getting better from here on, right? Lucile, I hope you had an easier time of it, after your nap today. Dale and Ronnie, I'm so impressed that you're both still alive!! Let's try and keep it that way, K? Tee Hee! I ate alot today (I'm still stuffed and miserable!) and took a 2 hour nap myself. It should be easier at work, as I'm kept alot more busy then I am when left to my own devices! Anyway, keep up the good work, and I'll be back Thursday morning to check up on ya'll!


----------



## Kathie

I'm so proud of you all - I hope each day gets easier!


----------



## ls-indy

Congratulation to all of you for making it through the first few most difficult days. I promise it WILL get easier.... Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Great all of you!!! My only advice, go visit your grandchildren. They are so clean and if the parents don't smoke the house smells "different". It will encourage you, knowing you can hold that grandchild and they don't smell smoke on you! Also knowing you will most likely live longer to see how the grow!! Drink lots of orange juice and water...get some good caffinated tea and that helped me...in 1984! I can only tell you the years will pass whether or not you are smoking but twenty years later you will be so happy to say it has been 20 years!! Hugs and Hope to all.


----------



## ls-indy

USA Today had two articles today on smoking risks, especially in mid-life:

http://www.usatoday.com/yourlife/health/medical/alzheimers/2010-10-26-smokingAlz23_ST_N.htm

http://www.usatoday.com/yourlife/health/medical/2010-10-26-smokinglife26_ST_N.htm

Not trying to scare anyone...but it might help strengthen your resolve.

We have four children and one is still smoking, despite the fact that her boyfriend doesn't! We've tried and tried to get her to quit and have paid for smoking cessation aids for her, but DH and I have finally come to the realization that she needs to decide for herself that she wants to quit and is DONE with cigarettes! I will be forwarding the articles to her, too. Maybe the fear of wrinkles will make her quit! LOL


----------



## Thumper

Daily Reality Read:

http://whyquit.com/whyquit/notables.html

After the 3 day hump, the physical cravings start lessening and once you get through your first few "really bad days" without smoking, it feels great, because you learn that you CAN get through a pile of sh*t day without lighting up and you are still okay, it isn't as bad as we think it will be before we quit.

Its a great day to be above ground, ladies! Hang in there and keeping on breathing clean air :kiss:



> A 50% chance of exchanging 5,000 sunrises for 1 chemical. Why?


Kara


----------



## dodrop82

Hey! I've been gone for 2 days and none of my co-quiters has had anything to say? What's up?! How's everyone doing? I'm still hanging in there, altho I still have my moments, where I think "Time for a smoke...oops, guess not, I quit." Time in the car was hard, driving to work...I grabbed a string cheese to replace my cigarette. And I've said some really mean things to Chris (Significant Other) just out of the blue. And I think when I hit him with my snottyness, he forgets it's mostly due to the nicotine withdrawal (or should I say cigarette withdrawal...as I've got nicotine pumping into me thru this patch) and he just gets mad at me. I've already chased him out of the house this morning with my mouth! *Sigh* And a side effect of the patches is 'vivid dreams', which I really dislike! I normally don't remember any dreams, other then bad ones that wake me up, but now I'm dreaming (it seems like) all night long. I wake up and feel like I don't get any rest, cause I'm busy all nite long, while I'm sleeping! Hate that! And the dreams kinda just hang with me all day long...Hope to hear how you all are doing soon!


----------



## LuvCicero

Stacey, DH and I are still hanging in also...and at times it's hard. I have to leave but wanted you to know I'm proud of you for hanging in!! I will write more later this afternoon. One thing that has helped me is drinking ice water 'with a straw' - my cup is with me all day and the straw to mouth seems to help!!

I hope others are doing okay also.


----------



## Thumper

Stacy, I chase my husband out the door sometimes on non-withdrawal days..lol, Just enjoy the not smoking excuse for as long as you can!! They tend not to argue back as much 

I was wondering the same thing, but thought..ehh, maybe sleepy. or changing routine (which is good) avoid triggers, even if the trigger is the internet socializing, etc. at least for the first few tough days, but not forever :kiss:

I know I slept a whole lot more the first few days.

The patch, yeah..I remember those dreams.ackk! probably the only ones I remembered in detail, I can usually just remember basic themes..or a certain person or place, but not the whole dream. I sleep like a rock on the medications the docs have me on, anyways.

.... 

Kara


----------



## ls-indy

So GLAD to hear you're hanging in there!!! Just keep busy, busy, busy and avoid the triggers. I know its tough - but you guys CAN DO IT! Don't let your guard down for even one puff or the addiction will have its hooks back in you and you'll have to start all over again. I promise it will get better!


----------



## Luciledodd

Yesterday was my birthday and I spent it in the bed. My husband kissed me goodbye yesterday and said that he ment to get me flowers or something but just didn't have time. so I felt sory for myself all day, yelled at Rosie, ate like a pig (I have gained 6 lbs already). Well he came home and had brought gifts--how could I have doubted him after all these years. But one of the gifts were chocolates. Today is not any better. I am at work but can't work. I have never worked without a cigerette in the ashtray--now it is full of bubble gum. I actually went to the sick room and stayed for 2 hours. Now I think I will go home and go to bed. Really I just don't want to talk either. It is a good thing that I own my own business or I would have been fired.


----------



## ls-indy

Lucile, what you're doing is NOT easy and you have a right to sleep more, rest more, go to the sick room, eat extra and even gain some extra weight. Do WHATEVER it takes to help you through this. Those that love you will understand. They are thrilled you're tackling the "monkey on your back" and getting your health back.


----------



## Luciledodd

Actually last night I actually laughed. I said something to the husband and he snapped back at me. He forgot who he was dealing with evidently. You could tell that he regretted it the minuted it came out of his mouth and fully expected me to explode. But I stood up and laughed at him. Told him that he was close to being thrown out of the house. He went downstairs after that. I guess he was afraid that he would accidently tick me off.


----------



## Thumper

Lucille, I"m sorry you had a bad day :grouphug: I had days like that and in fact, I even remember saying the exact same thing (good thing I'm self employeed...because I would've been fired!) And I was lucky no employees quit! lol

Don't even worry about the weight right now, I gained 15 lbs and around my 3 month mark, I started working on taking it off, I did. I'm back to normal pre-quit weight, it is possible. You blood sugar is all sorts of out of whack right now, so give you body what it needs..

any excuse to eat chocolate is a good excuse, IMO..LOL 

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

I had a customer today that got ugly with the student that I have answering the phone. She wanted the tech guy that wasn't there he was on a call. So she proceeded to ask the student intern why she never got the same person on the phone and just why did I have so many secretaries anyway and for Mrs Smith to call her.

Actually I thought about calling her right back and giving her a piece of my mind, but luckily reason won over. I didn't call. But I still want to, gonna lose a customer either way and I would have the satifaction of calling her names. Yeah I know that is not the way to handle a customer and tomorrow, I will get my tech guy to call her. Just anything makes me soo mad.


----------



## dodrop82

Julie....We're not hearing from you...I got a bad feeling! Lucile, is it getting any easier at all? I feel soooo bad for you, suffering so badly for so long! I'm sure I put on more pounds that I don't want, also! I'm just not brave enough to get on the scale! I definately keep myself full at all times! Hang tough, girls! And thank everyone else for their encouragement and support! It is GREATLY appreciated! I look forward to it everyday!


----------



## LuvCicero

Tomorrow night when we go to bed we can say we have made it a whole week!! Ronnie seems to have done better than I have, but admits at times he really wants to smoke. He says he doesn't think about it at all for a couple of hours then it hits him. Well, I think about it all the time. I really miss smoking, but I want to quit more than Ronnie even though it is easier for him. Crazy!!

I would think the nicotine is out of our system by now, but the habit is so strong to want to relax with a cigarette. I have napped a couple of times each day. I'm not sleeping well and I think it's the Wellbutrin causing me to still have dreams, but not as bad. Ronnie has no problem sleeping!! I haven't been as much ill .... AS nervous and sad feeling. It's been an emotional week with losing a member of my family...but I think I would be sad no matter what. And, my shoulders and neck are sore from being so tense. 

Ladies...we will get through this and be ex-smokers. I think next week should be easier. I hope my walnuts and jelly beans will last another week...lol


----------



## Thumper

One thing that keeps me from not smoking is the thought of having to go through week 1 all over again. It is/was hell and its only uphill from here,

You are fighting mental cravings/habit cravings, maybe that is why it is easier for Ronnie, I found the mental cravings hard, especially the morning ones.

I saw a facebook post the other day that says:

Every person has a 1000 wishes, but a cancer patient has just one.

so true.

Kara


----------



## Kathie

You're doing great! Keep up the good work! Hopefully, in another week it will be a lot easier.


----------



## dodrop82

Kara, That's what keeps me hangin' in too. I know it has to be done, and I sure don't ever want to go thru this again! And it is soooo nice to not listen to my lungs wheezing when I wake up, and lay there and keep coughing to try and rearrange the crud in my lungs to make the wheezing stop so I can go back to sleep! And I think my smokers hack during the day is less frequent also. On the other hand, I just spent the morning at Mom's helping her groom her ornery cocker, and more then once I thought...boy, I sure would like...just one! No, I didn't...and I finally got sick of fighting the little voice of temptation, so I came home. Whew!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

All of you have done great and have done the hardest step, making up your mind that you WANT to stop smoking, for whatever reason. That first day you will never have to repeat, and that kept me going. Aren't your proud? You should be. Knowing you have gotten this far is wonderful. You are ex smokers!!!


----------



## Thumper

:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Kathie

Congratulations to all the one week non-smokers! :ballchain: No more!!! :whoo:


----------



## dodrop82

:rockon: Thank you! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

Has anyone heard from Julie? I got up in the middle of the night last night and ate the rest of the chocolates that Larry had gotten me. I asked him this morning not to bring any more home. Bless his heart, he is staying out of my way and also helping as much as he can. He wanted to know what kind of fruits to bring home. I don't want fruits. I want cigerettes. But I agreed to the Cheese crackers. You know th e little squares. I told him to bring home a big box, maybe two.


----------



## dodrop82

I sense Lucile's sense of humor returning....I like that! I sure don't want any fruit either, but if someone asked me if I wanted chocolate or cheese crackers...the answer would not be cheese crackers! Ever! I know the ramifications of chocolate are far worse then the crackers, but I sure feel like I deserve chocolate right now! Like when you get your tonsils out and you get all the ice cream you can eat! Same concept. Quit smoking and you get all the chocolate you can eat! I better get to the store!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

dodrop82 said:


> I sense Lucile's sense of humor returning....I like that! I sure don't want any fruit either, but if someone asked me if I wanted chocolate or cheese crackers...the answer would not be cheese crackers! Ever! I know the ramifications of chocolate are far worse then the crackers, but I sure feel like I deserve chocolate right now! Like when you get your tonsils out and you get all the ice cream you can eat! Same concept. Quit smoking and you get all the chocolate you can eat! I better get to the store!


Be sure and get the best chocolate you can find...it will taste sooooo goood, and you will be surprised how much more you can enjoy that taste after a week of giving your taste buds a new lease on life!!!:whoo: and YOU deserve it YOU really do ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Luciledodd

Well Today is a Monday and I got up at 5 am, made the coffee, read the newspaper and that urge came over me, so I went back to bed. Just got up again. I have nearly broken down several times. I even tell myself that if you make it through a week, then you can smoke, then I tell myself that I lied and I have to make it another week. Myself doesn't believe anything that I tell her anymore. Rosie and Josie Wales and I have pretty much stayed in the bed all weekend. I wanted my husband to get a picture of my support team, but he said that I had to get my head out of the cover first so you all could see me. Well that wasn't going to happen, so no picture. We are leaving on the 7th to go to New Orleans. My daughter is coming up to furbaby sit. That is a long drive and he will expect me to talk at least some of the time and so far I haven't been able to talk at all (no cigerette to light while talking). Sometimes I just feel lost and don't know how to go from one thing to the next. I only went in to the office twice I think last week. I had to fund the payroll account and pay some bills. I didn't do that wery well. One payment came back, I wrote $80 in the figure line and then spelled out Eight Hundred Dollars. Thankfully they sent it back to me. And I forgot to pay the most important bill--the bank mortgage on the building. I don't know when I thought the 31st was--not over the weekend that is for sure. Enough of my scattered thoughts, I am going to shower and go to the office and try to stay all day.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

A rough time for you isn't it Lucille, I am so sorry this can't be easier. Is there something you can reward yourself for at the end of the week (NO, not a cigarette:-})
I know if you could collect another Hav at the end of the week, you would do it!! But 52 Havs in a year would be a little much even in this group!!
I know you will have an easier time this week. I know you have said you would stop smoking when ... :flypig: Well they are flying and all of us are sending you a:grouphug:


----------



## Thumper

Congratulations, Everyone!!!:whoo:

I know how bad the first week sucks, when you get the crave, just ask yourself if you want to go through week 1 again? It has saved me from many a crave...it is utter hell, just as bad as anyone detoxing off of heroin and other stuff, but think about all of the people who have quit smoking, or drugs..and its hard to believe that they had it as bad as you do, but they did...(that's what I kept telling myself!)

Lucille, the brain fog and mistakes, normal. They will go away. I do think it may last a bit longer for those of us who smoked more than 20-25 years, but it does get better. Do you take vitamin supplements? 

The craves are mostly blood sugar adjusting itself because nicotine has such a grand effect on it, but the vitamins might help with energy, concentration..especially a B-complex (B vitamins break down homocysteine, which is an amino acid that is a toxic poison to nerve cells. These vitamins also aid in the production of red blood cells, which carry oxygen, an important brain nutrient.) and Antioxidants/ (Vitamins C, E, and beta carotene are antioxidants and are also important vitamins for memory. Antioxidants protect brain tissue by breaking down free radicals, which are toxic forms of the oxygen molecule natually found in the bloodstream.
Antioxidant vitamins and memory are linked because the damage free radicals do can impare the functioning of the neurons in your brain. Like the B vitamins, in other words, the antioxidant vitamins prevent damage to the basic brain structures.)

Yeah, I copied and pasted the crap in the parenthesis because I can't articulate it as well as a google can......ound:
Maybe I should take my vitamins today?? har.

Kara


----------



## ls-indy

Lucile - About 30 years ago I told myself I could have a cigarette if I went for some length of time....I let myself have JUST ONE and I was smoking a pack/day within a week or so. I had to go through the same HELL again to finally quit for good. It made me realize I AM A NICOTINE JUNKEY and can NEVER let myself ever have just one. It would just start a downhill slide. 

Fortunately, after a couple of months I quit having that urge: cigarettes became repulsive to me... (nothing worse than a reformed ex-smoker:wink. I can't imagine anything that would ever tempt me to try one again (no matter how many drinks or glasses of wine....)

You truly ARE getting through the worst of it. It will be easier to see this after a month or so when you've got the perspective time gives us all.

We're all tremendously happy for you and PROUD of ALL OF YOU who are walking this walk. Especially those of us who've been there.


----------



## dodrop82

You are too funny, Flynn! But it is a good idea to reward yourself in some extravagant way, so you have something to look forward to! I tell myself I get a new camera sometime soon...it would help if I could put my cigarette money away every week, but since I could never afford my habit anyway, I'm finding that impossible! Oh well, I'll get that camera somehow! Kara, I coincidentally do take multivitamins as well as a B 50 complex. So maybe that's helping me thru...I read somewhere that I should for whatever reason, so I do. I made it thru a weekend of doings with "Smokin' Mom" without breaking! Mom is in awe of me, and jealous that she's not where I am! Needless to say, she desperately needs to quit also! She's got a few years on me, and smokes like a feind! I hope to lead by example! Lucile...a long car trip at this time would really suck! Take snacks! Or maybe a tranquilizer!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Hi again Guys...you are all so lucky to have Kara supporting you. She obviously has a million dollar bet on all of you!!! Look at that research and it all makes sense...thanks Kara for sending that, you are great...I know everyone knows how much we all want you to quit, because we love you!!! M U S H Y....ugh...but true. Hugs Flynn and Sir Winston


----------



## Kathie

Lucile, you are doing great! Your sense of humor is returning and that is a very good sign!!! I'm so proud of all of you for fighting this tough battle. I don't have much advice - just being your cheerleader!:cheer2:


----------



## iluvhavs

Lucille..........sounds like you're doing GREAT!!

Do anything....JUST DON'T SMOKE!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I have nothing to offer but support and cheers as well! :cheer2: Keep it up, ladies! Lucile, it is wonderful to catch glimpses of that sense of humor returning! And Stacey, I hope you find a way to get that camera!


----------



## dodrop82

About 10 minutes after I posted that reply this morning, Chris comes upstairs from the basement and says "Hey, I got an idea...I have about $150 in Reward Zone gift cards from Best Buy. We should use it towards a new camera." I said "Have you been reading my Havanese Forum!?" He hadn't, but had been looking at my pictures on facebook and read some comment I'd made about how pretty a picture could have been had I had a decent camera...So, things are lookin' up! I'm excited!


----------



## Kathie

Yay for Chris! You deserve a special treat, Stacey!


----------



## Luciledodd

Hurray for Chris also. Take some really good pictures when you get it.


----------



## davetgabby

hang in there girls. Gwen and I start two weeks today. I getting nervous already. LOL


----------



## Thumper

Flynn, you are too sweet :kiss:, and I wanna send lots of mushy hugs and support to everyone fighting this battle, too! I am just paying it forward, lord knows there were days I thought I wouldn't make it through and someone was there to tell me to man up or hug me, whichever I was in the need of!! 

It dawned on me yesterday that it was the first Halloween I didn't smoke in...I CANNOT REMEMBER...that's pretty sad, I can't even recall a non smoking halloween...so I am STILL going through 'firsts' without a cigarette, here at, ehh..10 months..

Stacey, totally reward yourself with something cool like a new camera!! 

Dave and Gwen, you can do it...just start changing your perception and do lots of scary reading before your quit date..lots of really awful stories of cigarette related deaths online that helped jar me into the realization that If I didn't quit smoking, smoking was going to quit me from breathing..

Kara


----------



## Kathie

Dave, you'll get lots of advice & encouragement from our new non-smokers!!!


----------



## davetgabby

Right on Kathie. Having help and encouragement certainly helps. If my wife can do it, I'll have no problem.


----------



## LuvCicero

Wow....so many cheerleaders really have made my day!!! Lucile, I am so proud of you for having this many days under your belt....because I know it's not easy by any means.

Stacey, it is great that you are around people that are smoking and don't give in to temptation. I hope you will be a great example to your Mom and that she will realize if you can do it...she can also. Chris sounds like a keeper and a new camera will help keep your mind on something fun.

Ronnie has done well. He can shut the thought of cigs out of his mind -- which I should have know since he is asleep when his head hits the pillow. It has been a battle for me. I have times when I don't think about smoking....but when I do think about it, I have to find something to do till I get over the urge....which takes a while. I had to stop taking the Wellbutrin because some things were getting better...but the anxiety and panic attacks were awful.

I have to talk to my inter child -- the fourth one that I didn't give birth to. "You had better listen to me when I tell you not to touch something!" "Don't even think about it or you will be sorry" "When I tell you not to do something...you better not do it." "If I catch you smoking you will be grounded for a month!!!" ~~ I hope this child listens to me better than the other three did.

We can do this. Day by day...and learning things that help.

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Julie

Here is my update:

(hangs head in shame)...I slipped and smoked and have been fighting back ever since. I have been trying to reduce the number and have did that reasonably well. I have not found a solution or different outlet for dealing with the stresses that Robbie gives me. This has truly been very difficult. I have spoke with Dale privately,so she knows exactly what I am doing,what happens in my life and has been very supportive.

I did make it through Sunday (Halloween) without any cigarettes at all...not one! I was so proud of myself. Of course....having my son and husband around to kinda "keep an eye on me" helped. Then....Monday....hubby was at work and Robbie in school. I had 2 cigarettes I had reserved to "keep" so I didn't feel the panic of being out. Another stresser hit and I absolutely blew it! I smoked them both and bought a pack. How stupid is that? I cried and cried because I feel like I had proved to myself I could do it by going through Sunday and was so proud I had actually made it a whole day!!!!!,but then screwed it up the very next day.I am trying again,but this time without any reserve cigarettes to be found. I thought that was a good idea and probably is for some people but I learned for me.....not so much.

That's where I am----

I am so thrilled for all of you! You have done so well! I'm going to be there too-I am....I am just late to the non-smoking party.:thumb:


----------



## Kathie

Hey, Julie! Don't beat yourself up! We're behind you all the way - it may take longer but you will do it! I think throwing them out was a good thing - I can't have "any" sweets in the house or I will eat every single one until I'm nearly sick! And I'm sure cigarettes are way more addictive than sugar (although to me it doesn't feel like it!).

You haven't given up and that's the important thing. Pretty soon Dave & Gwen will be quitting and you will be right there helping them, too!

Keep up the good work! :cheer2:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

sashamom said:


> I have been smoke free for 5 & 1/2 years now, after smoking since I was 19, I quit at 55 I consider it one of greatest accomplishments and it is very difficult to do. I am sure you have read all the literature about what a hard addiction it it to break so good luck and be very nice to yourself. I used the patch and a self-hypnosis tape directed at nonsmoking. I also joined an online support group and if I can find the link I will send it to you. I rewarded my self in the best possible way, I got a Havanese!! She was my reward and also my encouragement not to smoke, it is bad for dogs just like for all of us to be around second hand smoke.


I was wondering when someone would bring up the subject of Havanese (any pet) and second hand smoke! My sister has not been able to quit smoking, her litte most favorite dog got allergies, etc. The vet told me (he knows we are sisters) that the dog would not last if she continued to smoke around the dog. I told my sister, and my sister was furious with me for telling her that...No she did not stop and yes the dog died. The vet told me and has signs up in his office about the dangers of second hand smoke and our pets.. He says it does make most smokers angry to hear but it is true and he sees far too many problems that could be prevented. 
Everyone loves their pets and it is difficult to stop for children or pets, I know.. I quit in 1984 and cannot take credit, I have NO willpower.. so I can only render little prayers up for all of you..it is not easy.


----------



## ls-indy

Julie - Kathie is right: don't beat yourself up!! It's a PROCESS and not something that is easy to do. *Keep a strong positive self-image!* You can beat this!! Everyone has to find the right method of quitting for them....and sometimes we fail at the first attempt or two while searching for the right method. I tried cutting back, hypnosis, and reading about the horrors of cancer....but the only thing that worked for me was going "cold turkey" and taking lots of showers and brushing my teeth a dozen times per day while staying away from coffee, alcohol and friends that smoked. After a couple of months I resumed drinking coffee, alcohol and visiting with smoking friends.

Kathie, sugar is addictive for me also. I'm dieting - and was dreading Halloween. I didn't eat ANY of the candy. I bagged up the leftovers for my daughter and am feeling really good about myself for not slipping up. I go back to my weight loss doctor on Thursday.....

We all have our addictions to overcome.....:grouphug:


----------



## Luciledodd

Okay Julie, listen up. I have gained 10 lbs already and I had gained about five before quit day as I was trying to not smoke as much. Last week I pretty much didn't do anything positive. I took Xanex for the first few days and I have chewed so much bubble gum that I am an expert on blowing bubbles. (can't wait to show off my new talent on the little girls) I get up every morning and go through the same routine, make coffee, get the paper, read paper and do puzzle. All I have changed is now I chew bubble gum everytime I would normally smoke. Then when the urge gets really bad, I go to bed and pull the covers over my head. I talk to myself all the time, promise myself that if we get through this day, then tomorrow we can have just one. Course its not me that has the problem, its myself. And I don't hardly ever do the grocery shopping, so I am not going to get out and drive to the store for cigs. And luckily myself can't drive. We will make it. I may have more orf a reason than the rest of you as I may have to have the open-heart surgery. My GP here is getting me an appointment at Vanderbilt as soon as she can--probably sometime in December. She thinks that I need to go ahead now and have the surgery because I'm only going to get older and less able to stand the surgery. I think I agree with her. So hang in there girl for me if not for yourself.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> I have nothing to offer but support and cheers as well! :cheer2: Keep it up, ladies! Lucile, it is wonderful to catch glimpses of that sense of humor returning! And Stacey, I hope you find a way to get that camera!


Awww just look at Augie saying, Please Don't Smoke!!! All these little faces saying Lucile, Julie, Dale, Stacey,..don't smoke, look at us, we have no problem...don't understand why you like that thing  awww we are all pulling for you! Hope I got all the brave ones who are quiting!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Luciledodd said:


> Okay Julie, listen up. I have gained 10 lbs already and I had gained about five before quit day as I was trying to not smoke as much. Last week I pretty much didn't do anything positive. I took Xanex for the first few days and I have chewed so much bubble gum that I am an expert on blowing bubbles. (can't wait to show off my new talent on the little girls) I get up every morning and go through the same routine, make coffee, get the paper, read paper and do puzzle. All I have changed is now I chew bubble gum everytime I would normally smoke. Then when the urge gets really bad, I go to bed and pull the covers over my head. I talk to myself all the time, promise myself that if we get through this day, then tomorrow we can have just one. Course its not me that has the problem, its myself. And I don't hardly ever do the grocery shopping, so I am not going to get out and drive to the store for cigs. And luckily myself can't drive. We will make it. I may have more orf a reason than the rest of you as I may have to have the open-heart surgery. My GP here is getting me an appointment at Vanderbilt as soon as she can--probably sometime in December. She thinks that I need to go ahead now and have the surgery because I'm only going to get older and less able to stand the surgery. I think I agree with her. So hang in there girl for me if not for yourself.


You go Lucile!! Julie,listen to Lucile!! You can do it...and now it is Lucile helping you, that is wonderful. Ya'll won't have any trouble. Lucile, you mentioned getting an older dog, have you done that, I have not read all the posts!! You all are doing so well, keep it up!! Dale, Ronnie doesn't worry cause he has you to do it all for him :-}


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, Lucile, how I love your posts!! Keep it up! And, Julie, I am pulling for you too - all you ladies, in fact, and Dave too when he starts!


----------



## Thumper

I am here rooting for everyone to get through another day, easier than the last...or better than the worst...or its only uphill from here....lol, whichever applies 

I. LOVE. SUGAR. But I did long before I quit, lol...oh it is such a feel good food, especially some fancy dark chocolate, yum. Okay, enough of that fantasizing. I've been eating Sprees lately, and I ate lots of jolly ranchers in the early days.

I had to switch from coffee to tea for the first few weeks because coffee is/was such a trigger for me, I think I started working it back in around the 3rd week

Lucille, open heart surgery is a perfect reason to keep going, you will allow yourself so much more oxygen heal much quicker, heck..I have read that some conditions reverse and better on their own when you quit smoking. I'm too lazy to drive to the store and thank god for that! lol It kept me from slipping in the early days..

Glad your back, Julie and you still want to quit!

Kara


----------



## sshairgirl

Its hard to quit, but its been 11yrs for me. I tried patches and zyban,didn't work. so this is what i did... I had 4 aday and said a prayer every day, by the time i got to the last one the smell bothered me so bad, i had no more desire. It was a struggle because i was a hard core smoker,for 35 years. Good Luck and God Bless!


----------



## Luciledodd

Thank you thank you, just keep it coming. We need all the help you can give. 

Flynn I haven't gotten an older dog yet. I thought that I might get a foster, but haven't heard anything.


----------



## Julie

Okay---I just have to brag on myself here for a minute-so please forgive me*

Guess what? I conquered it Sunday,blew it on Monday,posted here and felt like a loser....but guess what? I went all day yesterday and all day today without SMOKING! :bounce::thumb::bounce:

My gosh-I can't believe it! I am not having so much trouble fighting the desires as I had Sunday either. I'm not sure why....maybe it is your prayers? But---I am "on" now and I am very proud to say I have 2 days under my belt "smoke free". :becky:

Dam! I didn't think I'd ever be able to say that again! But-I just did!!!! And it felt absolutely WONDERFUL! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Julie

Lucile-you are doing fabulous! I am so proud of all of you! Lucile,Dale,Ronnie,Stacey....you guys really rock!!!!!


----------



## whimsy

I am also proud of all you wonderful ladies. It ain't easy!!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

Yeah! We really do, don't we.....


----------



## ls-indy

Julie I'm so happy for you!! Congrats for keeping a positive attitude and giving it another try! I just LOVE to see people give those d--- things up!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Way to go, Julie!!! Good for you for hanging in there!! You guys are doing great!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 

And you all have inspired me as well. I did not touch one piece of Halloween candy! I hate having it in the house even. But I thought - If they can leave the cigarettes alone, I certainly can leave the candy alone. I can't even have one piece - once I do, I don't stop until the whole bag is gone. :redface: I made the husband haul the rest of it out of the house.


----------



## Kathie

Oh Linda, I wish I had done that - I finished the bag today! 

Julie! I'm so proud of you! You are awesome!

Lucile, you are doing so well - a real inspiration!

Dale, I know what a struggle it has been for you but you have done it anyway!

Still your :cheer2: cheerleader!


----------



## Kathie

Whoops! Almost forgot Stacey - you are doing a great job especially being around your smoking mom & sister - way to go!


----------



## Thumper

Way to go, Julie!! I *know* you can do this.

sshairgirl, thanks for sharing your story! It really helped me to hear how people did it and hear from people with several months and years under their belt.

Linda, I actually smuggled some of our candy and hid it so I can eat it later, lol..I have 2 baby ruth's, 2 snickers and my usual stash of nerds..

I hate Halloween, because I DO love candy and its not really good to start plumping up right before Thanksgiving and Christmas, they may have to roll me into the New Year...ound:

Kara


----------



## dodrop82

Ha Ha Ha Ha! I just got home from work and had to boot up and check on my peeps. Everyone's doing soooo wonderful, I got all teary! Glad I checked in before bed! Now my 'vivid' dreams should be happy ones tonight! Wonderful job everyone! So pleased with all the good news (and jolly attitudes!) Going ni-night now! Hope you're all sleeping peacefully! Talk at ya tomorrow!:biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Is it any easier for anyone yet? I know it takes a while. Good days are coming! Promise~!:whoo:eace::yo::cheer2::kiss::grouphug:


----------



## Thumper

Hope everyone has a great day! Filled with lots of oxygen and hav-love!!!  (and a punching bag if you need one! ound

:kiss:

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Whoooeee, can you order those punching bags from Amazon???? I sure need one!


----------



## trueblue

Ok, I'm in the club. Took my first chantix yesterday. Quit date is next Wednesday.


----------



## LuvCicero

Way to go Kim. I'm glad to have another member join this club. I am so proud of all the ones that are giving up this nasty habit. It is not easy!!! I have a couple of really hard times during the day and can feel myself thinking about 'just one' but I slap myself and get busy with something else.

I have tears because of all the support we receive with this battle. You cheerlearders are dear sweet people!!!!!

I'm proud of all of us. Tomorrow will be 14 days that I haven't smoked and it's hard for me to believe I have managed that amount of time. Ronnie is doing great. I can tell at times that it's hard because he will get busy fixing or cleaning something and Cicero has a playmate in the yard many times during the day.

Julie -- I am so very proud of you!! I do know how hard it has to be, but you have turned a corner. Girl, just keep it up!!!

This may be the most important thread ever on this forum!!
Thanks to 'everyone' for every post!!!!


----------



## trueblue

LuvCicero said:


> Way to go Kim. I'm glad to have another member join this club. I am so proud of all the ones that are giving up this nasty habit. It is not easy!!! I have a couple of really hard times during the day and can feel myself thinking about 'just one' but I slap myself and get busy with something else.


I keep telling my husband that this would be MUCH easier with a new puppy to keep me occupied


----------



## Thumper

LuvCicero said:


> Way to go Kim. I'm glad to have another member join this club. I am so proud of all the ones that are giving up this nasty habit. It is not easy!!! I have a couple of really hard times during the day and can feel myself thinking about 'just one' but I slap myself and get busy with something else.
> 
> I have tears because of all the support we receive with this battle. You cheerlearders are dear sweet people!!!!!
> 
> I'm proud of all of us. Tomorrow will be 14 days that I haven't smoked and it's hard for me to believe I have managed that amount of time. Ronnie is doing great. I can tell at times that it's hard because he will get busy fixing or cleaning something and Cicero has a playmate in the yard many times during the day.
> 
> Julie -- I am so very proud of you!! I do know how hard it has to be, but you have turned a corner. Girl, just keep it up!!!
> 
> This may be the most important thread ever on this forum!!
> Thanks to 'everyone' for every post!!!!


14 days!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo: That's an amazing accomplishment and the worst of it is over, believe it or not..



> I keep telling my husband that this would be MUCH easier with a new puppy to keep me occupied


Yeah..I totally agree!!:biggrin1: Not to be an enabler or anything, but it certainly would help keep you *busy* and your mind on other things.

Puppies cure everything!!!!ound:

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

Welcome to the club Kim. I hope you were thin to start with. I have an addiction to having something in my mouth at all times. My mouth is sore from all the Dum dum Pops I ate yesterday, so today I went back to the double bubble. Did I mention that I allow smokers in my office building. TN passed the law a couple of years ago, that no one could smoke in any building that served the public. So I put up a partition on the first floor hallway about half way down with a private -- employees on sign there. Then on the stairs to the second floor, I put a private sign again. All of the smokers keep their doors closed and have air filters running. Yesterday, I sat in the break room with the smokers and honestly it didn't bother me. I have no desire to bum a cig. But I do have the craving to smoke. Sometimes it comes over me and I start pacing and chewing more gum. I made myself stay in the office all day today. Got a lot of work done, but I had to really check everything I did. Tomorrow I am going to take Rosie's harness and leash and walk her at lunch. We did one walk downtown the first of the week. She nearly freaked at the traffic light. There were semis and a garbage truck--lots of noise. I just made her sit until the light changed and started across the street. She followed really closely but I could tell she was scared, but did not acknowledge her fear. We just kept walking and went around the block and when we got back to the main street again to cross, She was much better. She followed right beside me and didn't show any fear. My office building is two blocks from the main square. So maybe tomorrow, we will walk around the four sides of the square. That is 4 main intersections for her. She has a fast pace and so do I, so it is a good workout. Being a surveyor, I should know exactly how far we travel. But don't care enough to look up the maps to see; but it is probably a mile walk. I am afraid to get futher away from the office in case I get out of breath. And, I always tell the office staff to come looking for me if I'm not back in 30 minutes. 

Okay, I rambled enough and got over that urge, now I am going to bed with Rosie and Josie Wales and a good book. Tomorrow will be 2 weeks, if we make it through the night. You know I think there is a Willie Nelson song in there somewhere--help us make it through the night.


----------



## dodrop82

Lucile, you're sounding good, girl! And I would have loved to work in your building!!! Julie, Welcome back! So glad you're hanging in with us. Keep up the good work! And Kim, You are a clever girl! I never thought of that! I bet I could have worked a deal like that. ****! Hee Hee!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Lucile - I hear the resolve and strength in your post - that you are going to conquer this. Good going, woman! And Rosie is going to benefit as well - to conquer her fear of the traffic, with you at her side. 

You all are very inspirational. It makes me feel good to come here and read of your strength!

Yes, Kim, you NEED that puppy!!


----------



## trueblue

Unfortunately, I am not a thin girl, so my plan is to use straws instead of cigarettes. If you cut them the length of a cigarette, it makes a pretty good substitute. If the chantix really blocks the nicotine receptors in the brain, then the cigarette straws should help me get through the habit. I'm planning on this being a major life change for me...I want to start exercising again without feeling like I'm asthmatic. I think that if we look at it positively, it will be easier. We aren't giving something up to deprive ourselves, we are gaining our health back...I'm so ready. And I'm still working the puppy angle...


----------



## ls-indy

Lucile - you sound so STRONG and really on the way to be DONE with the addiction! You ROCK!

Kim - Really glad you've reached this point too! I gained some when I quit - but lost it again after a few months (this was close to 30 years ago). I'm on a similar trip - but with dieting now and I agree that we're on this journey to gain our health back.


----------



## Luciledodd

Good morning world. I had a good night and am back at work today. Going home soon to pack for the trip to New Orleans. My daughter is coming in today to furbaby sit while we are gone. We will leave as soon as my hubby gets through with the Veteran's day parade in the morning. That way we can take two days going down and hopefully we can leave early enough on Tuesday afternoon to get north a ways. I am only good for about 5 hours in the car. 

Do any of you have a sore mouth? My tongue is sore like thrush. Course I know that it is taste buds rejuvenating, but it is a bother.

Kim what is the weather like down there? Will I need a coat or will just a sweater be fine?


----------



## Kathie

I am so excited for all of you! Two weeks for three of you and Julie is on her way and Kim right behind! Dave, I hope you and Gwen are getting yourselves prepared, too. I'm still cheering! :cheer2:


----------



## trueblue

Lucile, the temps are hanging in the 60s today. It's beautiful! I don't think you'll need a coat. A sweater at night will be fine.


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Welcome aboard Kim!!! :whoo:

These other ladies have really rocked and have shown much more strength then me,so I am behind them in days smoke free..but we will all be there for you and with you!!!

Weight gain has always been a big issue with me...I was thin my entire life till I quit smoking the first time on Chantix. I remember going to the doctor complaining I had gain upwards of 30 pounds. At the time I also had severe foot problems (plantar fascitis and heel spurs on both feet) so it was so painful walking that mobility was horrible and I didn't walk anymore then I absolutely had to. A year or so later my feet were better and they just happened to check me for thyroid issues because of finding that with my daughter. Sure enough-I had a hypo thyroid. Some meds and being able to now work and be on my feet--along with the desire to lose weight before I attended National in Chicago---I lost 42 pounds and felt good! The thing was--I had also started back smoking around the same time. I wish I had not went that route---but I did-and it is what it is. This time though---I'm going to watch my "candy" and "sucking choices" more closely and keep an eye on my weight. So far----I have had weight loss instead of gain with no exercise at all other then routine things I do throughout the day. I am picking "sugar free" sucking candies....and I am avoiding alot of chocolate. (Last time I had quit-I had a thing for those werthers caramels and chocolates)....this time.....I am using peppermint candies (you know those red/white stripe-y ones) and vitamin C drops found in the cough drop section of stores. There is something pretty magical about those vitamin c drops....I have to ya....magic. Someone had posted earlier in this thread about citrus helping and I did not know it at the time,but was already finding those helpful.

I do have back up though-----I am on the wellbutrin and also on the patch. I have losenges that make me sick (but in a pinch I would use one if I had to) and an old electronic cigarette. So far----I am finding the combination of the wellbutrin and the patch are really working for me and a few times (usually once a day) I think I need that electronic cigarette to puff a couple of times. I'm not sure why because it is completely nasty and makes me cough so bad I almost hock a lung---but I guess it proves to me why I want to quit smoking......

Lucille--you are just doing fabulous! I am impressed that you can sit with the smokers and not want to bum one. :clap2: I can't say I am there yet----in fact---if I ran into a smoker I'd probably hit them over the head to grab one! Good going girl!!! :thumb:

Stacey--I also am really impressed with how you are doing-especially since your Mother smokes. Oh lord--I'm not sure I could do what you have. Keep up your strength and resolve and maybe you can get your Mom on board! :thumb:

Thank you to all of you who have followed this journey and been so supportive. It is wonderful to log on here and read how you have done it and how candid you have been. I find your posts inspiring and extremely helpful!:grouphug:


----------



## Thumper

Kim, I did use cinnamon and mint flavored toothpicks, I may have some left if anyone wants them, I'll check when I get home.

And mouth sores, YES..I have gotten alot of canker sores since I quit smoking and I assume it is from the candy and gum that I eat, although, it is getting better I am getting less of them, or chewing less gum and eating candy, idk..

I mostly eat Nerds or whichever fancy chocolate is on sale at Walgreens (by fancy, I mean the stuff that is usually $2-4 a bar and supposedly has the 'good' stuff in it,lol) That is probably a justification, ehh? Healthy chocolate? lol
My thing for Nerds goes way back......love those lil' sugar rocks! 

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I love those Milano double chocolate/darkchocolate cookies....mmmmmm


----------



## SMARTY

I smoked up to 3 packs of Winston's a day by the time I quit in 1990. I started smoking around 15. My doctor ask if I wanted to quit and when he put me under for my hysterectomy just before I went to sleep he whispered "you have had and wanted your last cigarette".

The pre surgical suggest worked for me or was it the fact they were cutting into me for 7 large tumors that no one was sure what they were at the time. Luckily for me they were benign but I decided that was too close for comfort. My mom quit at the same time she is now 88 years young. When I got out of the hospital all ash trays and any other sign of smoking had been removed from my house.

You may gain weight but you won't stink like cigarette smoke. To this day I can walk past someone and tell you he or she is a smoker by their smell. My kids tell me I used to smell like that and they could find me in a store by my cough.

Good luck to all of you,


----------



## Julie

You know-I was thinking today......it'd be better to be chubby and alive,then skinny and dead,right?

Come to think of it--I've never seen a heavy set lady dragging around an oxygen tank-I think I'll risk the extra weight! :thumb:


----------



## Lele

Julie, better fat than dead! 

You are all doing so well, and be sure it will get easier. I gave it up 3 years ago, just a month before getting my Havanese. Reasons for giving up were: legislation made it harder and harder to smoke, the waist of money was becoming significative and upsetting, I hated the smell of cold smoke. 
I took 10 minutes at a time, and postponed the lighting up of the morning cigarette. It worked for me. Of course I put on 12 kilos, almost immediately: I lost them during the last summer and today I am back to my normal weight. So, do not keep smoking thinking it keeps you slim. Accept to put on some weight, instead. Focus on giving up, do one thing at a time and it will get easier. Good luck to you all. You are doing so well


----------



## Luciledodd

Hi Everyone!

This is Sherron (Rosie's furbabysitter)checking in for Lucile. She just called, and wanted me to get on and let everyone know that she is persevering, and hopes everyone else is too. She told me a bunch of stuff to write, and it was really funny when she told me, but I can't remember everything, so it'll be boring when I write it.

She's really feeling punished by all the mouth and throat sores. She has never had sores like this! And today her ears starting hurting. And of course spending all day driving in the car with my Dad (also known as the no-Cig Nazi) has made her stiff and cranky. They finally got to the hotel tonight, and she's down to one piece of bubble gum, which got left in the car, which got taken off to valet parking. So my Dad'll just have to go get another bag of 100 before he leaves in the morning for the seminars and she's stuck in the hotel room all day. At least it's a nice hotel, she says.

She didn't take her laptop with her, so she's off-line until they get back, unless she finds the hotel's office center and remembers her password to get on the forum!

Day 17 and counting! Oh, and she thinks she might have gained five more pounds. After a few days in New Orleans, surrounded by the greatest food in the world, she'll probably gain 20 more. Per day.

Keep up the good work everyone,
Lucile and SO


----------



## dodrop82

Well, that's a good daughter! First for taking care of your fursister, second for keeping us posted on how your Momma's doing. Tell her she is my hero! A long car ride, with a man and no cigarettes! Truly a remarkable fete! And then missing her puppy on top of it all! Sheesh!


----------



## Kathie

Sherron, tell your mom that I'm proud of her! She is hanging tough despite all the physical problems. I can't imagine what those mouth sores must feel like - if I get one I go crazy.

Thanks for keeping us posted and tell your mom to have a great time in NO - she should have lots of stories to tell when she gets back!


----------



## ls-indy

Thanks, Sherron. We are all rooting for the newly-quit ex-smokers. Most on this thread are also former smokers, so we can appreciate all they're going through. Your mom is really doing a great job and I'm so happy for her! It's tough for her, but she's persevered and proven herself up for the task! I know how happy all her family members are.

I wonder if a soft taffy-like candy would be gentler on her mouth??? 

I know your taking care of Rosie is making the trip easier on her! I'm glad you were able to be there for her.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thank you, Sherron, for the update on your mom. I agree, knowing you are there caring for her 'babies' must be a huge load off her mind. While I am not one of the people trying to quit, I am pulling for all those who are as I know how important this is for their health. While I don't know Lucile personally and haven't been on the forum all that long, I have formed a picture of your mom as one who can succeed at just about anything she sets her mind to. I hope she gets over the mouth sores soon - that can't be fun. Please give her our good wishes and hope she has fun in NO. I love her wit - she is quite entertaining!!


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, Sherron

Lucille, the mouthsores will abate in a few months. They hit me horribly, too but I kept telling myself that it was better than getting a big cancer nodule in my mouth or throat, and it is. They do suck but I did find a tip online to put saurkraut (sp?) on them...which worked well.

I just kept a jar of it in the fridge and then put the sauerkraut on it a few times a day and they heal quicker, give it a try!

Lele, great encouragement! I did put on 15 and I'm now back to my normal weight,

When you quit smoking you can always deal with the weight gain a few months down the road when you have the smoking urges to a null..and even if you choose not to, the average is only 10 lbs once your blood sugar and metabolism finally balance themselves out a few months down the road.

Great job everyone!!! :whoo:


----------



## trueblue

I had my last cigarette Monday. Chantix is awesome!


----------



## Kathie

Way to go, Kim! :cheer2:


----------



## Thumper

Awesome!!!:whoo:

Stay busy today, day 3 has a rep for being a rough one~

Kara


----------



## ls-indy

Good job, Kim! You're doing great! As Kara pointed out - keep busy and don't let your addiction talk you into having one as it will suck you right back into smoking....

Stay strong!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Way to go Kim!!!! :whoo:

I had great luck with Chantix too! Keep it up girl! :thumb:


----------



## dodrop82

Congratulations, Kim! Did you quit a day earlier then you planned! You're awesome! I NEVER would have done such a thing! How are you doing? Hope all is going well!


----------



## trueblue

I did quit a day earlier. I was out of smokes, only had 4 on Monday, so thought it was be stupid to buy a pack. When I tried quitting before, it was cold turkey and lasted about a week. I'm truly amazed at how well this drug works. Not only do I not really not want to smoke, I don't want to kill anybody either (well, no more than usual anyway ).


----------



## Julie

I'm still smoke free! :thumb:

Great news Kim!!! That Chantix really was awesome for me! I'm thrilled it is working so well for you!:yo:


----------



## ls-indy

Congrats to our newly smoke-free friends!
Way to GO!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Julie - that is AWESOME!!! :whoo:

Way to go, Kim!!! :clap2:

Lynda, cute high-five!


----------



## Thumper

hahhaha!
I love that HIGH five!! 

Too cute,

I am almost coming up on a year..wow. There have been some moments that I want to kill someone, but NOW..I know that if I really did want to kill someone, it would be MUCH easier to do so...I can breathe, any maybe even chase someone down to put the smack down on them if I had to(if my arthritic joints would alllow)!! ound:

I would've been out of breathe after yelling or a flight of stairs this time last year...ound:...I'm just sayin'...I"m tougher now and all that! vroom vroom!!!


----------



## Kathie

Fantastic job, everyone! It sounds like everyone is standing strong! I had a mail from Dale yesterday and she is still wanting one but is still hanging in! I'm so proud of everyone of you! :whoo:


----------



## Luciledodd

Well I am back from NO and it is day 22 now. I still have the urges, they just come on me and I go looking for my cigs before I even realize what I am doing. But I haven't given in and don't intend to. Sherrron told you that I am miserable. My gums are bleeding now! And, I have a fever blister on my lower lip. I told my husband that I diddn't know why God was making it so hard for me--I am not Job. 

We came home by way of Natchez, Vicksburg, Greenville, MS and Memphis. I thought we would never get home. Sherron had Rosie bathed at the Vets and a sanitary cut. She was so pretty, and I just kept telling her that she was. Everyone has left and I am home by myself with the furbabies this weekend. I have a good book and a new skein of yard, I may knit for the littlest grandson. He has already grown out of the hats I crocheted.


----------



## whimsy

I check in once in a while to see how everyone is doing! Sounds like you are doing great!!
It will be 1 year for me next month since I quit smoking.( still can't believe it) It gets easier ladies..keep it up!


----------



## Kathie

I was thinking about you last night, Lucile, and wondering how you did on your trip. Twenty-two days is wonderful - so proud of you! Have you talked to the doctor about the mouth sores? There has to be something you can do for them! It sounds so miserable.

Enjoy your nice peaceful weekend!


----------



## dodrop82

Welcome home Lucile! Did you do anything fun and/or interesting while in NO? I wanna go there! Did you swing into Graceland while in Memphis?! I wanna go there! (And I'm going to some day before I expire!) I'm still having occasional longings where I think "It would be soooo great to have a cigarette right now. I really wish I could still smoke!" Then I have to remind myself of all the negatives that would go along with it. I still have to stay away from the friends gathering at a bar, cause I'm quite sure that scene would get me into trouble. And last nite my son informed me his band is performing at one of the local bars Thanksgiving Eve....so yippy. Luckily, I work til midnight that night, so I won't be able to be there for very long. Should be fine! It sounds like you have a lovely weekend of peace and quiet ahead of you! Enjoy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Welcome home, Lucile! I hope you had a good time in NO. That is also one place I have always wanted to see, as well as Savannah and the whole east coast up to Maine. It's on my 'Bucket List'.

You are all doing so well with your 'stop smoking' program!! Way to go! And, Lucile, I really hope your mouth heals soon. It sounds totally miserable. I used to get a lot of canker sores as a kid.

Best wishes to all of you! I think it was a great idea to do this as a group for the support you give each other!


----------



## Kathie

Lucile, my husband just suggested eating yogurt for the mouth sores.

Stacey, stay strong tonight! Eat snacks, chew gum, whatever gets you through. You've done great being around your mom and sister every weekend so you can do this, too!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: GREAT NEWS EVERYONE!!! :whoo:

I am still smoke free. I have been cranky (really bad at times) and have wanted to give in and buy some......but haven't. :thumb: I've been sewing by butt off instead! I just have no idea what I'm going to do with the things I have sewn....ound:


----------



## Kathie

Whatever it takes!!! You should come up with a money-making sewing project and really get ahead! I've seen your work so I know you are creative enough to do it, too!

Way to go! :whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Most excellent way to keep yourself busy, Julie! I agree with Kathie - from what I have seen, you are *very* creative. Make this work for you!!


----------



## davetgabby

just reading the tail end of this again. Way to go Julie. I've lost track who;s all in on it. Any rough guess as to how many Hav quit? My wife and I start Monday. Getting nervous. We've got forty smokes left for tomorow. Hang in there girls.


----------



## Julie

For those of you long time ex-smokers....about how long did it take before you really didn't want to smoke a cigarette anymore? It is disappointing to me to read that Dale would STILL like to smoke,and maybe Lucile too? I had this thought in my head that maybe by week 2 or 3 the desire would have faded away to almost nothing. 

:rant: This means I'll be fighting this monkey on my back a darn long time. 

Dave--you and your wife can do it! If we can---You can too! So far-Lucile,Dale,Stacey,Kim and I have all made it...(although I had some stumbles)


----------



## Kathie

Lucile, Kim, Julie, Stacey, Dale & her husband. I hope I haven't forgotten anyone! I guess we'll be adding you and Gwen soon, huh Dave? Do you have any strategies in mind yet?


----------



## Julie

Oh yes Kathie-----goodness----shame on me! :fish: I forgot Ronnie! He was right there with Dale all along and did really well. He definitely impressed me!


----------



## dodrop82

This morning, I forgot to change my patch. I didn't think about it till I was at my Mom's watching the Hawkeyes. I then took off my old patch, to save my skin. I again forgot all about it the rest of the day. This evening my son arrived to spend the night. I instantly started thinking, "I really need to get a cigarette from Trey." I was thinking it obsessively! Then I remembered I didn't have a patch on!!! I immediately put one on, and the need to get one from my son has now subsided...Thank God!!! I think I might have to stay on the patch the rest of my life! Sheesh! When I was telling Trey about this, he said "Geez! If those patches work that good, I need to get some! HaHaHaHa! Anyway, another near catastrophe avoided! Whew!


----------



## davetgabby

thanks for the encouragement Julie. I actually don't have too difficult of a time. I have quit numerous times. If my wife can quit , it will be a piece of cake for me. Not to blame her , but every time she tries and fails , I usually start up again too. After a week it doesn't bother me too much. I guess it's like being an alcoholic, as soon as you have that first one ,chances are you're back at it. My temptations come back in the summer when we're outdoors and camping. Something about being outside or having a barbeque that gets me craving. I don't think it goes away entirely. OOOP's I shouldn't have said that. Wish my wife good luck ,because that's my main concern.


----------



## Julie

Well Gwen----hang in there girl! YOU CAN DO IT! Dave is going to help you! He will rub your feet every time you want to smoke.

(How's that Dave? I drafted you! :wink: )


----------



## davetgabby

Kathie said:


> Lucile, Kim, Julie, Stacey, Dale & her husband. I hope I haven't forgotten anyone! I guess we'll be adding you and Gwen soon, huh Dave? Do you have any strategies in mind yet?


No strategies Kathie. CCCCCCOOOOOLLLLLDDDDD Turkey. Funny ,(BUT NOT REALLY) talking about patches. Last week we watched on TV a show called 1000 ways to die. And in it ,this lady's boyfriend was going to leave her unless she quit smoking, so she decided to put about 15 nicotine patches on her body. Unfortunately she over did it ,and she DIED. I guess they do have a kick to them.


----------



## Luciledodd

I only used the patches two days, then discarded them. I haven't used the e-cig either. I figured that if I am going to do this, I will get over the nicotine habit first thing. Actually, I think that I did get over that habit, it is the "security" thing for want of a better word. If I am talking on the phone, I want a cig. My son came over tonight and we had two glasses of wine and I wanted a cig. I go to work and I want one. Actually, I think things like I will sign on to the forum and have a cig while I am online. It is a mental thing that I have to get over.

To those of you that wanted to know if I had a good time in NO the answer is NO. Nor did I have a good time traveling either. We did go to some unique places though. We ate hot tomales at a place called Does in Greenville, MS. It is a little shack and you go in through the kitchen and the women are cooking right there and no gloves on and no sanitary anything and I mean "shack". No way it will pass health inspection. Yet, It is renown all over the South it seems. We were told about it in Vicksburg, MS as we were eating in another house homestyle. (the best food I had the whole trip). People from MS State were there and my husband talks to everyone and they suggested Does. 

The trip up through the Delta was depressing to me. I spent a summer at a little town called Shelby, MS when I was a girl. A wonderful little town. Now there is no town. The stores are boarded up--there is no commerce at all. Some of the houses are boarded up or gone. The young moved off and left the town. So Sad. It is the same in all the delta towns. Obviously the cotton farms were sold off to giant farmers and the youth left. There are no tenant houses left either. We went by a job of ours that is a few thousand acres of no-mans land. The farmers have given up and sold to the Government for conservation land. All that land taken out of production and a lot of other farm land devoted to bio-diesel production and the cost of food has to go up and up.

Well didn't I get off on a tangent. The good news is I had two glasses of wine and it is nearly 10 pm on the 22nd day and I haven't smoked. 

Did I tell you all that I am going to Vanderbilt this coming Wendesday for the second opinion about my heart? Wish me luck. Lucile


----------



## davetgabby

Julie said:


> Well Gwen----hang in there girl! YOU CAN DO IT! Dave is going to help you! He will rub your feet every time you want to smoke.
> 
> (How's that Dave? I drafted you! :wink: )


ound: Geeze , I do enough rubbing already. She has Fibromyalgia, and arthritis. That's why she has so much trouble quitting. I think if I had her problems I'd be smoking something else. ound:


----------



## Kathie

Good luck next week at Vanderbilt, Lucile. I'll be praying for you!


----------



## davetgabby

Good luck Lucile, I still say stress is half the problem. With us , it's 90 percent of the problem.


----------



## Julie

davetgabby said:


> ound: Geeze , I do enough rubbing already. She has Fibromyalgia, and arthritis. That's why she has so much trouble quitting. I think if I had her problems I'd be smoking something else. ound:


awwhh......poor thing. :hug: That must be hard for her....and will be an extra challenge I am sure,however-you both can do it.:thumb:


----------



## Julie

Kathie said:


> Good luck next week at Vanderbilt, Lucile. I'll be praying for you!


eace:Yeah Lucile! Hope you get great news!! eace:


----------



## ls-indy

Julie - When I quit I felt there were two different time-frames involved:

1. The physical addiction part - which is tough the first few weeks 
2. The habitual part - old habits die hard. If you always smoke when drinking, then you feel the lack of the cigarette because its part of the "routine". If you always light up when getting in the car, then you find yourself reaching for a cigarette because its part of the driving "routine".

Shake up your routine.... I stopped drinking for the first few months...

Lucile - My prayers are with you and hoping for a favorable visit with the docs at Vandy.


----------



## Thumper

Welcome Home Lucille! Sorry you had a rotten time  The mouth sores do abate, eventually! Saurkraut does help heal them faster (if you can tolerate a few soaks a day)

as for when it gets easier..after 'no mans land'..

here's an article, that I found to be pretty true:


'No Man's Land'. No Man's Land is a dangerous and scary place... and it is a lonely time during a quit.

I call No Man's Land that period of time between about 1 month and 3 or 4 months into your quit, or about the time from the end of your first month until you become an Elder. This is a time when many people slip and go into a full relapse and have to start over... if they can start over, that is. I have some observations that may help some of you who are literally hanging on by your fingernails... or who may find yourself there tomorrow.

The first month is an exhausting but exhilirating experience... you are locked in nearly daily struggles and you get the satisfaction of successfully beating your addiction that day. You go to bed a WINNER each night (as Troutnut would say), and you are justifiably proud of yourself. Your friends and family are also supportive as they see you struggling each day to maintain your quit. And you are being constantly supported here, whether or not you post... just being here is good for your quit. And so, the battles are won and it actually becomes easier and the battles occur less often as you finish 30 days or so.

Around 60 days, you're starting to have some really good days, with very few craves and some nice insights about yourself... but then again, you still have some bad days. Those bad days can really be depressing... you begin to wonder if you're ever gonna be able to relax. Your junkie is whispering to you, telling you that 'just one' won't hurt. You've conquered your daily triggers, but now you start trippiing over the occasional ones... a death in the family, unexpectedly bad news, money problems, health problems, going on a long car ride, a trip to the bar, or whatever. You have a strong crave and you begin to doubt your ability to keep your quit.

In addition, the 3D support that you used to get is pretty much gone... non-smokers figure you should be 'over it' by now, smokers don't like to hang around you much because they feel guilty and addicted (remember that feeling?), and people who have quit may not remember just how much love and support you need well into the first few months. They all think you should be 'over it', you think you should be 'over it'... and the temptation is to have 'just one' to see if you ARE over it.

But of course you're not over it, are you? That 'just one' whisper becomes much much louder and becomes 'just one more'... and each time you give in to that whisper, the craves come harder and sooner. The one way to guarantee that your craves will never go away is to light up, to slide that old cigarette needle into your arm and shoot up. Those craves will be back and keep coming back. But if you protect your quit, your craves will eventually weaken and become even fewer and farther between.

As you get to around 100 days or so (some will be a bit longer)... you will begin to really get a healthy perspective on your addiction. You will see the huge role that smoking played in your life, you will see clearly what that addiction really cost you. And you will understand that it was a very high price to pay... the loss of your confidence, your emotions, your self-control... your SELF. All enslaved to your addiction.
And you will begin to see that you can look forward to a non-smoking future without romanticizing your addiction. You see it clearly for the life-stealing evil it was... and is. You see a much different future for yourself than your past has been. And it no longer scares the crap out of you to think that you are done smoking... in fact, you embrace that thought with joy every day.

But you have to get out of No Man's Land first. How can you help yourself? And how can those of us who have been through it help you?

First of all, you need to understand that you aren't alone. If you haven't already done so, make a pinky-finger promise with 2 or 3 good quitbuds and exchange phone numbers with them. Promise to call them if you're ever in trouble, and make them promise the same. These are your 'life and death' quitbuddies... you are literally trusting each other with your lives. Then call them... often. Just to see how they are doing, and to tell them you're doing well too. Be totally honest with them, this is life and death.

Second, understand that you're going to have some unexpectedly bad days... but they are going to be further apart. Shrug them off, laugh your way through them, call your quitbuddies... whatever it takes to get through them without smoking. Some battles will be easy, some will be hard. Come here and post, send qmail, exercise, learn to cook, take up a new hobby. Whatever it takes, keep going to bed a WINNER each night.

Third, ask some of the older qsters to keep an eye on you... to contact you to see how you're doing. I have been asked to do that for several of you recently and I am happy to do that, as I am sure that others are too. We know that you just need to hold on a little bit longer and change your focus just a little to make that breakthrough. And then you will OWN your quit, and it will be a very comfortable thing.

Last, take a deep and honest look at your past life... your life as a smoker and compare it to what your life is like now... and what it will be like in the future. You have to develop that vision of your future, of the person that you are going to BECOME now that you have freed yourself. You have to believe in yourself. You have to love yourself enough to deny yourself your addiction.

No Man's Land doesn't have to be so lonely and scary and dangerous. You need some company and some courage and some faith in yourself. And when you emerge from it, you will not be the same person that entered it.

Never never never question your decision to quit! This is the most loving thing that you will ever do for yourself. A few days of discomfort in exchange for a lifetime of freedom. You will never find another deal like it.

Protect your quit. Don't smoke, no matter what.


----------



## Lele

Julie said:


> For those of you long time ex-smokers....about how long did it take before you really didn't want to smoke a cigarette anymore? It is disappointing to me to read that Dale would STILL like to smoke,and maybe Lucile too? I had this thought in my head that maybe by week 2 or 3 the desire would have faded away to almost nothing.


It took me about 2-3 months stop thinking about cigarettes while I was awake. I did occasionally smoke in my dreams for at least half a year.

Just keep smoke free 10 minutes at a time and you will make it:whoo:


----------



## ls-indy

"No Man's Land" is a great article and I wholeheartedly agree with it. I quit a couple of times - but tripped up in No Man's Land and ended up smoking again until I finally realized that - like an alcoholic - I am addicted to nicotine for LIFE and I cannot ever have "just one". It doesn't work that way. Don't let your addiction fool you into thinking so. Never have one again, period!


----------



## LuvCicero

No, I have not smoked. Yes, I want to at times!! I think at times that Ronnie is doing better than I am...but he doesn't talk much and he is snacking a lot so I know it bothers him also at times. He says riding in the car is the hardest for him. After a meal is the hardest for me so I'm not eating as much and have actually lost some weight. Traded coffee for tea and reading more than being on the computer. When I really get to wanting a cig, Cicero and I hit the sofa for a nap - or I read - or Ronnie gives me a back rub. I figure it will take a few more weeks for some of the urges to get better...but I know they will.

I am so proud of all of us for sticking it out. It does help me to know I have online friends doing this along with me AND friends that are being cheerleaders.

Do y'all know how many flavors of Jelly Belly's there are?? I'm enjoying them all.!!!

Lucile, I will be saying prayers that you get good news on Wed. I'm sure the Dr will be thrilled that you haven't smoked in 3 weeks.

Dave, I wish you and your wife good luck. Just think 30 minutes at a time.


----------



## ls-indy

Dale - YES, I forgot about them until you said, "Do y'all know how many flavors of Jelly Belly's there are?? I'm enjoying them all.!!!" I ate them like crazy when I quit! I kept a candy jar on my desk and tried to allow myself only a certain number per hour! I would go to a candy store that kept them in separate containers so you could "customize" your mix. I LOVED banana!

Congrats to ALL of you! 

Isn't it AMAZING what we can accomplish with help from our friends on the forum??


----------



## dodrop82

I love Jelly Belly's! I wish I could get my hands on some right now, but I'm sure it's not something you can find in the little town I live in and I'm not driving 45 minutes to the nearest city!!! Dang it! I love popcorn, and the red/yellow cinnamon ones best! I'm sure I would love banana, but I don't recall ever getting a banana one! I'm thinking of starting some holiday baking, to have something available for snacking. I know....just what I DON'T need! HeeHee!


----------



## Thumper

I love Jelly Bellys!! Yum..I ended up using Jolly ranchers and life savers the most, though..

I tried the sugar free candy but it didn't sit well with my tummy, lets just say.

NO mans land is where a lot of people end up starting again, I can remember quits where I fell back in during this time, but if you know what it is and it too shall pass, then its easier to trudge through it.

Its sort of like a 2nd phase of quitting..but come here anytime for cheerleading support!!!

Kara


----------



## ls-indy

Like Lucile, I had trouble with candy and mouth sores. Jolly Ranchers or lollipops seemed to be the worst. 

Try pistachios if you like them. Buy them in the shell so it takes longer to eat some! Or trail mix that has some M&M's - but lots of nuts.


----------



## Luciledodd

My payroll clerk is having a bad time lately. She quit back in the summer and has gained a tremendous amount of weight. Her husband is going in the hospital new monday. She wants a cig so bad. I told her about the No Man's Land article. She said that was where she was--little voice saying just one, he won't ever know. I told her that she couldn't give in, she had to much time and weight invested in quitting. She got tickled and said that it would be horrible to be fat and smoking. Course I am right there with her on the weight thing. Fat and still smoking, I don't thnk so.


----------



## ls-indy

Lucile! I am so proud of you! You've come a LONG way in the past couple of weeks - and are now able to encourage your employee to stay strong! This is great! Do you feel "empowered"???

One can lose the weight later. Like quitting smoking - it is making a conscious decision to address the problem, taking action, and being ever vigilant! I've lost 14.6 pounds in the last month - and I used the phrase "I feel empowered" this morning because its the first time in the last 1-1/2 years that I've been able to "get a handle" on this!

Tackle one problem at a time because I think success will be easier tackling them separately!


----------



## Julie

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing now--
Lucile?
Dale?
Ronnie?
Stacey?
Kim?
Gwen?
Dave?

So far--I am smoke free---although I must tell you I almost slipped up. When the shooting happened in my town of a lovely older woman I knew,I wanted one so bad. I was very very angry (and still am,but not as much now)...but oh golly g ....I was so close I swear.....


----------



## Kathie

That's fantastic, Julie! Yes, how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Luciledodd

I am forced to stay quit. But, even if I wasn't, I have to much pride to admit defeat. You know that is probably the reason that I never wanted anyone to know that I was trying to quit. Today being the national "Smokeout", I think that we are an awesome group--some famous TV personality should interview all of us. lol


----------



## davetgabby

Julie said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing now--
> Lucile?
> Dale?
> Ronnie?
> Stacey?
> Kim?
> Gwen?
> Dave?
> 
> So far--I am smoke free---although I must tell you I almost slipped up. When the shooting happened in my town of a lovely older woman I knew,I wanted one so bad. I was very very angry (and still am,but not as much now)...but oh golly g ....I was so close I swear.....


Gwen and I are four days and counting. . yep , can't have that first one or we're beat. Hang in there everyone.


----------



## trueblue

Tuesday made 1 week! The plan was to hop on the treadmill again once I quit. I was walking/running occasionally while still smoking, but as you can imagine, it was rough. So out of breath so quickly. I've been exhausted lately, and as much as I keep telling myself I need to start working out...I just can't find the energy. I know if I just get it started, it will be fine, but I'm having issues finding the motivation to get there.

Any tips for that (besides watching the Biggest Loser)?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

trueblue said:


> Tuesday made 1 week! The plan was to hop on the treadmill again once I quit. I was walking/running occasionally while still smoking, but as you can imagine, it was rough. So out of breath so quickly. I've been exhausted lately, and as much as I keep telling myself I need to start working out...I just can't find the energy. I know if I just get it started, it will be fine, but I'm having issues finding the motivation to get there.
> 
> Any tips for that (besides watching the Biggest Loser)?


I know that feeling very well. Do you have a friend or family member that you can walk or do some other form of activity with? A couple years ago, a friend and I started walking. There were days when she would call when she got off work, and it seemed like more effort than I could muster up at times, but because she wanted to go, and I knew she wouldn't go if I didn't go too, I forced myself. We started out at small distances, but after two to three weeks, we were able to increase the distance and I started looking forward to going. For some reason, we kind of got away from it last winter - lots of rain and she was working a lot of overtime, and I need to start in again. It helps so much with all sorts of things - feeling more energetic, lifting moods, etc. Hope you find something that works. If you do, share please!

I do take Augie walking, but we stop a lot and I don't really get the aerobic exercise I need to get.


----------



## dodrop82

I'm hangin' in there with ya'll! As the temps drop, I think of smoking, and am greatful I don't have to go stand in the cold shivering! I used to walk all the time. Then I got a puppy, who broke my ankle. By the time my ankle was ready to start walking again, it was fall and cold outside. (I'm a fair weather walker!) Didn't walk all winter...gained about 30 lbs...continued to not walk all summer...so fat, it has gotten much harder to walk! And now here we are in the winter again, adding more weight to soothe my cigarette cravings. Now none of that is really even much of an excuse, cause I do have a treadmill also! Ha Ha Ha! I keep swearing I'm gonna get back at it, but it's kinda like quiting smoking...ya gotta be in just the right place mentally to be successful!


----------



## davetgabby

trueblue said:


> Tuesday made 1 week! The plan was to hop on the treadmill again once I quit. I was walking/running occasionally while still smoking, but as you can imagine, it was rough. So out of breath so quickly. I've been exhausted lately, and as much as I keep telling myself I need to start working out...I just can't find the energy. I know if I just get it started, it will be fine, but I'm having issues finding the motivation to get there.
> 
> Any tips for that (besides watching the Biggest Loser)?


Sex. :whoo:


----------



## Julie

:whoo: Great news for all of us! :whoo:

Dave and Gwen-that is fabulous!!! I'm super impressed because you guys are going cold turkey,right? YIKES---I think I'd be locked in a jail cell. Way to go! Keep it up!!

Stacey-oh yeah--I know the feeling. These cold Iowa winters add to the waistline,but I think we are better off chubby then have the other health risks.

Kim-I have an idea--how about put on a favorite song that is upbeat and makes you want to dance and move and decide I will walk on the treadmill till that songs stops and then maybe you can build up to 2 or three songs etc.?


----------



## Kathie

Good going, everyone! Glad you and Gwen are still hanging in there, Dave!


----------



## trueblue

davetgabby said:


> Sex. :whoo:


I like the way you think!


----------



## ls-indy

Julie said:


> :
> Kim-I have an idea--how about put on a favorite song that is upbeat and makes you want to dance and move and decide I will walk on the treadmill till that songs stops and then maybe you can build up to 2 or three songs etc.?


That's what I do.... Go to i-tunes and search for exercise music. They have a lot of the Biggest Loser songs (so they adjust the speed for exercise and the blend together from song to song)


----------



## Thumper

This is GREAT news, I can already tell just by the posts that the moods are improving and some of the irritability has tamed a bit.

Julie, those moments do come and go, but the more you fight them off, the easier it gets..you build confidence because you start to realize that you can survive being sad...or angry....or scared, and still survive it without smoking and then you start to realize that the smoking never really made you feel better, the addiction kept telling you it did, but you get through it all the same w/o it..

Congrats, everyone!!!!



> Sex. :whoo:


LOL!ound:

Kara


----------



## LuvCicero

4 weeks ago today Ronnie & I smoked our last cigarette. :whoo:
It has been hard at times and we have came close to 'having just one' - but we agreeed when one of us was getting weak....the other would be strong and say 'NO'. I am so stubborn there is no way I will give in before him - and since he loves sweets, I think he is enjoying this journey!

I am proud of everyone because this is NOT easy. It takes work...changing some things...willpower and more willpower ~~ and we are all doing it. :whoo:
Also...Richard Simmons "Sweatin' to the oldies" is old but more fun than a treadmill. Stick that DVD in and have fun dancing...and you can laugh off a lb just by watching it as you dance!!

I am so looking forward to the day that I don't want a cigarette with my morning coffee.....but I am loving the fact that I am breathing so much better!!!!


----------



## Kathie

Dale, are you drinking coffee again?


----------



## Luciledodd

I was walking with Rosie and enjoying it--but Dr told me not to, so I guess I will just stay fat for a while. But we all ROCK.

You know I did not quit anything. I still drink my coffee and have that coctail in the evening. My biggest problem is talking -- some would say that is a good thing.


----------



## Kathie

Talking less or more, Lucile!??


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

You guys have done so well. I know you are proud of yourselves! Glad you are breathing better and posting! Hugs Sir Winston and flynn


----------



## Thumper

LuvCicero said:


> I am so looking forward to the day that I don't want a cigarette with my morning coffee.....but I am loving the fact that I am breathing so much better!!!!


I had to quit coffee for a few weeks and drink hot tea, but now I can drink coffee and not even think about a cig

And I think it was around week 4-5 that I posted on some forum asking WHEN would I be able to wake up and not think about smoking first thing in the morning, its like I had to have this internal conversation reminding myself that I had quit and don't smoke anymore and I just wanted that to end, and the day did come..not too long after that,

It is nice to breathe and not miss out on life and people because you have to feed the addiction, that's the greatest reward.. 

Kara


----------



## LuvCicero

Kathie said:


> Dale, are you drinking coffee again?


I'm having a couple of cups a day - but not the all day enjoyment that I use to do. Much more hot tea and juice but I miss my coffee...but I'm sleeping better!!


----------



## Kathie

But having coffee again is a big improvement! Baby steps but that's what it takes at first!


----------



## luv3havs

*Wow, congrats to you all!* You are all awesome.

I have been following this thread and actually told DD all about your struggles and your good results . (She's a smoker and it worries me.) Her answer "good for them, but *I don't want to quit." *


----------



## ls-indy

luv2havs said:


> *Wow, congrats to you all!* You are all awesome.
> 
> I have been following this thread and actually told DD all about your struggles and your good results . (She's a smoker and it worries me.) Her answer "good for them, but *I don't want to quit." *


If you find a way to get her to "see the light" - let us know. I have 4 kids and one smokes. She keeps saying she knows she needs to quit - and we've paid multiple times for smoking cessations aids...but DH says until DD really wants to quit it just isn't going to work. Worries me endlessly....


----------



## dodrop82

I didn't have the coffee issues, cause I never smoked while drinking coffee, cause I didn't smoke in the house. My issues come when I take Yogi out to potty. That was smoken' time for me! The worst is first thing in the morning. Yogi wakes me to go potty, I think "OK, let's go out to potty and have a smoke." Then I remember, and we go out in the cold and no smokey for me! Sucks! Oh well...I don't weeze first thing in the morning either!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

dodrop82 said:


> I didn't have the coffee issues, cause I never smoked while drinking coffee, cause I didn't smoke in the house. My issues come when I take Yogi out to potty. That was smoken' time for me! The worst is first thing in the morning. Yogi wakes me to go potty, I think "OK, let's go out to potty and have a smoke." Then I remember, and we go out in the cold and no smokey for me! Sucks! Oh well...I don't weeze first thing in the morning either!


If you can, try a fast walk after the first little potty, that may take your mind off smoking and remind you how much better you can breathe, I hope so anyway! Good luck!


----------



## trueblue

Tomorrow will be my first real test...Saints game with no cigarettes. I know I'll do it, but it will be tough.


----------



## dodrop82

Go Saints!!! And Go Kim!!!


----------



## Kathie

Yea, Kim - you can do it!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Win, Win, Kim! You go girl.


----------



## trueblue

I did it! Even with lots of beer...lol. It also helped that it was a very low stress game


----------



## Kathie

Great news, Kim! I was thinking about you this morning and wondering how it went!


----------



## ls-indy

Great Job, Kim!! Success is empowering! Congrats on the win.... Colts lost as we expected.... wish we could get our receivers back!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

trueblue said:


> I did it! Even with lots of beer...lol. It also helped that it was a very low stress game


I'd say that should have been a pretty good test! :biggrin1: Great going! Keep it up!

Everyone is doing so well! :whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero

Checking in to see how everyone is doing and looking for updates from my peeps!!

Yesterday was the 23rd and my grandson's birthday. I was happy to tell him that Oct 23rd is still on my bathroom mirror....and it's been a month of no smoking for Ronnie and I. We are both proud of ourselves and more proud that neither of us has yelled at the other....lol

Lucile, I am thankful for you for starting this thread. Look at the people that you are helping...wow. I pray you will be extra blessed because of your efforts in not only stopping yourself but with encouraging others to stop also.

I am thankful for the others that are in the battle to give up cigarettes because it has helped us to know we are not alone and have a place to vent and get strength went we are feeling weak. Ronnie and I need to hear that others are still strong and it helps us to take a deep breath and make another day.

I am thankful to each and every cheerleader on this thread. To have your thoughts and support means more that you will ever know. Please keep all of us in your thoughts and prayers as we continue on this journey.

My two hard times are first thing in the morning and after dinner. I use a lozenge at those two times and they help get me through those urges. Shutting my eyes, taking some deep breaths and telling myself to relax seems to help with other times. Cookies are getting Ronnie's through the hard times...lol

"HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL" I feel blessed to have found this forum!!


----------



## whimsy

So Proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been through it and I know how difficult it is. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## ls-indy

You've all done so well! I have to keep checking back to know its continuing! I agree with Dale: Lucile deserves a special blessing for starting this thread and helping so many others decide to "take the plunge"! Hope you all avoid stress on Thanksgiving and have a wonderful day!


----------



## luv3havs

Cheers to all of you! You are doing so well.


----------



## dodrop82

Well said, Dale! I couldn't agree more! I'm still with ya! My hardEST times are first thing in the morning, and when in the car. I get thru mine with string cheese and cinnamon discs. Wishing you all a wonderful Thanksgiving! Now I better get to cooking and baking! I worked til midnight last nite, now I'm a little bit behind. Have a GREAT day!


----------



## Luciledodd

Thank you for the kind words. It is a trying test of nerves that we are going through. Every once in a while, I think that I just have to have a cig., but then I put double-bouble in the mouth and start smacking. lol. I said that talking was the worse thing--yes, I am talking a lot less. I don't want to talk on the phone either or to the kids. But I just tell them now that I have to go and they understand. Maybe it will get better soon. I went to a funeral yesterday with my husband (one of his cousins). We had to walk a ways to the gravesite and this little old woman came up to me and took my hand and I had to hold her hand all the way to the gravesite and through most of the service. You can't imagine how hard that was for me. As I have said before, I have some genes missing and one of them is I don't like to be touched by strangers. My husband said he didn't know how to rescue me so he just walked away. Lord I sure wanted a cig right then. I guess she needed someone to steady her but I can't imagine just taking someone's hand. Maybe she was trying to steady me, you think.


----------



## trueblue

Managed to make it through today's game without a cigarette. Substituted cursing for smoking. That was too close!


----------



## LuvCicero

It's Dec 2nd and we are still not smoking....but we are not happy about it yet....lol I'm like Lucile and at times I am ready to throw in the towel and I have to grab the Jelly Belly's. Let me say I'm tired of Jelly Belly's...haha I also am not talking much and I think it's because I'm talking to myself so much!! Ronnie says it's beginning to get easier for him and only bothers him at certain times. Okay, it bothers me most of the time and I am still fighting the urge to grab a pack....but I don't plan on doing that!!

Are we all still hanging in????
Is it getting easier for the rest of you???


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Dale, I am so proud of you and all the others for what you are going through. I imagine if you did light a cigarette now it would taste different than you remember it and I think you would probably cough when you did!! I hope you don't. You have come so far. I can imagine there are things you have done you would not have, if you were smoking. I hope some of them are good!:biggrin1: I know none of you want to go through all this again, so try to just think day by day. Oh heck, there is no way to give advice once you have quit, you always sound so santimonious..I am sorry, it is hard!!! But you have done the worst part already, getting it out of your system, the rest is probably very mental and conditioned response related...Hugs and Love and Hope!!


----------



## dodrop82

Last weekend, I was at the gas station before going to visit a son. I wanted to check my tires before heading out. The guage wasn't in the glove compartment. I bent down to look on the floor, and there laid 3/4ths of a cigarette! (When I smoked, I use to take a couple drags of a cigarette while I ran between houses at work, then put it out and lay it on the rubber floor mat, then I could light up and have a couple more drags on the retun trip.) I froze...(picture, dear-caught-in-headlights) but the gears in my brain went haywire! I wanted it BAD, and no one would have to know!!!! I didn't, but I left it there...it's still there...I know I need to throw it out the window!...I just haven't done it yet...and now I've just confessed to you all that it's there, so I'm sure you'll be doggin' me to get rid of it. So that's how I'm doin'! I feel your pain, Dale! But we keep pluggin' away, anticipating the day when we don't mourn the loss anymore! Chris tells me tobacco outlit stores do sell cigarettes that have no tar, nicotine, etc in them. Been wondering if I should get a pack of these to have on hand, cause I TRULY fear going out drinking with friends/family over the Holidays, and KNOW if I drink too much (which can happen despite my intention not to!) I'll crack!!! What do you think about this idea, Guys?!?


----------



## LuvCicero

Flynn, it IS good to give advice after you have quit. It helps to know that others have done it....and that it's hard and takes a day at a time. I know it's just the years of habit that I have to break -- and the thinking of wanting "to relax with a cigarette". I just want it to get easier soon....but I have no plans of lighting one!! I don't ever want to go throught this past month again..hahaha


----------



## ls-indy

I remember how hard it was to overcome the habit part of the addiction after the physical part was pretty much flushed from my system. I know how antsy it can make you. But please believe it WILL get better and the urge to smoke WILL go away. 

I've lost 20 lbs on my low-carb diet (since 10/14) and am not craving too much...but when we took DD and her boyfriend to a higher end steak house for dinner last weekend, and they brought out the load of freshly baked, artisan bread with the olive oil and tomato based dipping sauce I had to push it all to the other side of the table in hopes of not smelling it so much!! I busied myself eating my side salad until they brought out the entrees! 

You are all doing so well - and I remind myself about what you're going through when I start craving some bread or pasta.....


----------



## ls-indy

Also - I'm really glad when you guys "check in" on this topic every once in awhile because I love to hear of your success....but don't won't to ASK in case it bums anyone out because of any slip-ups....


----------



## Luciledodd

I can't post much either cause I can't talk much without a cig. The holiday was bad, way to many people. My Daughter Sherron stayed and will be leaving tomorrow. At least she understands when I go up stairs and don't talk. but, my younger daughter Jennifer is coming Monday to stay a week with me. She talks all the time--all the time. DH is going out of town again next week and he did this week. I am being guarded by my children while he is gone--because of the heart thing. But I wish I could just stay in my room by myself. Today at lunch, with hubby and Sherron, we were all through and they were just sitting there. I wanted to leave, DH asked why and out of my mouth came "cause I need to go smoke a cigarette." I do't know where that came from other than the habit of a lifetime; but I had no intention of saying such a thing. Hubby thought I was joking. go figure.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I enjoy seeing you all check in occasionally too and hearing that you are still sticking with your program. I hope it gets easier for you soon. Lucille, did you get over your mouth sores? So, the not wanting to talk thing is because it (talking) usually involved smoking a cigarette at the same time? That would be hard. Keep it up as you have all this time invested so far and you made it through Thanksgiving and that surely was a test of strength! 

And, Lynda, good going on your 20 lbs.! I am working on some sewing projects, and trying to decide how I am going to do things and I find myself grazing in the kitchen - cabinet to refrigerator - I need to get a grip, realize what I am doing and stop. If you guys can do the no smoking thing, certainly I can refrain from the extra eating, you'd think.


----------



## davetgabby

I'm doing good, two and a half weeks. But my wife caved in after ten days. She's going through a rough time. But I think I'm over the hump. The holidays will be a test with all the food and drinks. Hangin tough.


----------



## ls-indy

Dave, congrats on your success. Everyone has to quit on their own timeframe and it must not be her time yet. When she does decide to quit, it will be easier for her since you won't be smoking.... She probably doesn't want to hear any lectures from her newly reformed, ex-smoker husband. She knows what she should do and will come to it when the time is right. Stay strong and avoid temptation!


----------



## trueblue

Tuesday made 3 weeks with no cigarettes for me! My sister and I did our annual all day Black Friday shopping...she still smokes, and she smoked a lot that day, but I didn't want one at all. 

For folks having a rough time, I would recommend Chantix in a heartbeat. It is magic...I had my doubts before I started taking it, but I'm living proof that it works!


----------



## Kathie

Good going, everyone! I, too, have been anxious to know but didn't want to ask! Dave, I'm glad you're sticking with it even though Gwen didn't. Hopefully, she will try again later when she feels up to it.

Lynda and Linda, our vice around here is food - sweets in particular. My husband loves to experiment so he made a pastry today that was wonderful. We ate the whole thing and now he wants to make another. I may be rolling out the door by the new year!

Stacey, I know you want me to say this - "throw it out!" LOL


----------



## dodrop82

Thank you, Kathie!!! HeeHee! I will, I promise. I meant to today, but forgot about it...that's a good sign, right?


----------



## LuvCicero

First... Lynda, Congrats on the 20 lbs!!! That is a lot and you should have treated yourself to some bread...lol I would have had to leave off the salad and meal and just ate the bread and dipping sauce....a weakness for me! Keep up the good work...and it is work!!

Stacey, The 'fake' cigarettes you are talking about just have a little flavor to them but you don't light them. I think just pretending you are smoking one of your cigarettes without lighting it would about be the same thing....but I know after all this time you can do it without one!! Are you still wearing the patch? If so, you might could use a piece of nicorette gum to help more in tough times.

Lucile, I have told my family - "I'm in rehab and I'm not thinking about hurting your feeling or making you happy because I'm thinking about ME and winning this battle." They have told me I can do or say anything because they are so happy that I am doing this and they don't care what I have to do....to just do whatever to make it through the hard times. I know your family is proud of you also and they will be fine with whatever you do. The last time I quit after 3 weeks it really wasn't bothering me -- this time I am still wanting a cigarette really badly. I know it is going to get better, I just keep praying it will speed up for me!!

Kim, I am so glad the Chantix is working well for you. My sister used it for 4 months and doesn't even think of smoking any longer. I know of others that have had success also. I did ask my Dr about it but since I couldn't take the Wellbutrin he doesn't think the Chantix would be good for me -- and he thinks since I have not smoked for this long that it will soon be easier.

Dave...good for you!! Hang in there and I hope it will be easier for you than me. Ronnie is doing really well. He said the only time it bothers him is after a meal now and a bowl of ice cream seems to get him over it...haha Your wife will have to make up her own mind and do it 'just for her'. Maybe the Chantix would be great for her, or the patch to take the edge off.

WE CAN DO THIS.....

Now.... where is Julie????


----------



## LuvCicero

Stacey...if you forgot about throwing it out...that IS a good sign!!

Also, if you party during the holidays and drink a 'little' to much and start to borrow a cigarette...just drink a long island tea or a couple of shots and then Chris can carry you to the car and put you to bed. Saved by a shot...lol


----------



## dodrop82

Ha Ha Ha Ha! Great idea, Dale! Yep, I'm still doing the patch. Tomorrow when I go shopping, I'll get the lowest dosage (Step 3) and I think I'll only get one weeks worth, as I'm real sick of putting these patches on every morning! And frequently I forget to change them. Like today for instance...I'm still wearing yesterdays patch. I better go change that before bed. Not good for my skin to have one on that long! Good night and sleep tight, my friends!


----------



## ls-indy

LuvCicero said:


> I have told my family - "I'm in rehab and I'm not thinking about hurting your feeling or making you happy because I'm thinking about ME and winning this battle." They have told me I can do or say anything because they are so happy that I am doing this and they don't care what I have to do....to just do whatever to make it through the hard times.


Thanks, Dale. This is EXACTLY what I told my family when it came to Thanksgiving dinner. I didn't make all the side dishes or bake the desserts I usually do. We prepared turkey and pulled pork - the rest of the family brought everything else - and I made them take the leftover AND the dirty casserole dishes when they left!

We all have our battles we're fighting - but I have really positive feeling about future success for all of us!


----------



## Luciledodd

From the person who just got through eating 4 pieces of cinnimon toast with sugar and butter, maybe tomorrow will be better and hopefully no one will come to visit.
Lucile


----------



## LuvCicero

Stacey, if you have already stepped down to stage 3 -- and forgetting to change the patch -- you are doing super good!!!!

Lucile, when I went to the Dr for my check-up yesterday, I had gained 4 lbs in a month and I told the nurse that cinnimon toast would do that for anyone. I love it and somehow I talk myself into believing it's better for me than cookies...haha

Lynda, I'm proud of you. It took me many many years to learn to say NO to my family because I thought I had to do everything. Now that I've learned it gets easier all the time...lol My 17 year old grandson called me today and wanted to know if I could come over early in the morning and make him biscuits and gravey before he goes to take his SAT. I told him I sure could if I could smoke while I cooked. He said, "Uh, no, Nana, it's okay because I can get Mama to make them but hers are not as good." Now...in my smoking days I would have been out my door in the morning...lol Driving is a trigger for me. The kids use to tell me I thought the car ran on cigarette smoke instead of gas!! For now I am avoiding things that are hard whenever I can...and I don't feel bad about doing it!!

Yep....we are going to win these battles!!


----------



## trueblue

OK...this has been my worst day yet. My 7 year old has a friend over....between the noise level and their general craziness, I could smoke a pack of cigarettes in 5 minutes. AAARRRGH. What I really need is a vacation all by myself.


----------



## ls-indy

Dale - I remember thinking my grandma's cooked better pies and cookies that my mom...probably because they let me eat more! I'm sure your grandson is happier that you're not smoking! sounds like a good kid!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I am so proud of all of you. I wish I had the "gumption" to quit when all you did, but it wasn't there. It will happen one of these days and I think about it more often than ever before. I can't do the patch, gum, mints or especially Chanitx for several reasons I won't list now, but valid, so I'll just have to go cold turkey.


----------



## davetgabby

Becky, feel free to join us Turkeys. Gobble Gobble. I'm occasionally tempted to try one of Molly's bully sticks. :brushteeth:


----------



## Luciledodd

Becky I don't see why you can't be miserable with the rest of us--especially me. Today has been expecially hard. I have spent the last two hours searching Craigs List for pets. boy is that depressing. Expecially knowing that I can't take in any right now until I get over the heart surgery--i am thinking about canceling. I have so much gas that I can't stand myself and sent hubby to pharmacy today for Gas X. It is the sugar in the bubblegum and I know it; but I can't quit chewing too. I have done this cold turkey except for the chewing gum, and I read where Dale had just gained 4 lbs--phooey. I have 15 lbs more than I need. So just jump in here with us, misery loves company.


----------



## Thumper

Aww :kiss: I'm sorry to hear its been a rough week, the holidays, well, let me just say that even i had a fleeting thought of a cigarette earlier this week when I was pissed off about something, but the thought came and went so quickly.

Maybe some of you are coming into the 'no mans land' the other hump you have to go through past the initial physical withdrawal, I think it is more the mental withdrawal that you have to fight and its tough because all of your 'non smoking' friends and family think you should be *over it* by now and cured, but we all know it is not that simple.

But the more tough days you get though without smoking, the more you get used to dealing with life without a cigarette.

Just keep remembering that life is going to happen whether or not you smoke, and smoking doesn't fix anything, it just postpones us from dealing for a few minutes, ,keep it all in perspective,

You are all doing so great and I promise I WILL get easier. I'm coming up on a year on the 26th and I am still going through *firsts* without cigarettes (like the annual holiday party last night that I usually was always sneaking out in the cold to smoke), but I survived it and I woke up not coughing , 

I think the holidays are a stressful time for most people, tick tock...it will be January before you know it.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

Could you tell that I was having a bad day?


----------



## Kathie

I'm just so proud of all of you for your sheer determination to kick those cigarette for good this time! 

Lucille, being smoke-free will make recovery from your heart surgery so much better.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Lucille, I am so sorry you had a bad day. Think about your wonderful grandchildren and Havanese and how, by quitting, you'll be extending your life to enjoy them. All of you keep posting and perhaps it might be just the thing to make me quit too. Becky


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I am so happy you are all doing so well. Dale has the right idea, think about YOU and what you can do to win the battle, and it is a battle. Just remember the cigarette companies put things in the cigarettes which are addicitive to MAKE YOU lose your battles. You are in control now, as hard as it is, but you all have enough days behind you to say you are an ex-smoker, and you are, be proud of it. It is a hard thing to do, and you all have succeeded. Now you just haave to get back into doing the things you love WITHOUT the crutch of a cigarette...but you all are EX-smokers!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero

Ronnie and I were talking last night about how it's still hard at times and Ronnie said he thinks our last 'good' day was Oct 22nd...lol But it is easier now and knowing we have made it this long does make us stronger when we are wanting to buy just one pack. I think one thing that is helping now is that I keep telling myself that the urge is not going to go away for a while- but that I'm 1/3 of the way there and by spring I will be completely over thinking about smoking. I expect bad times and just grab some chocolate or a jelly belly and empty trash or file my nails, something to get my mind on something else.

It is a battle and I hope that someday I will be like the cheerleaders on this thread and be able to encourage someone else to let them know it can be done!!

Becky, I think it is a 'mind thing' and you have to think about it and get yourself in the right place to quit. My grandsons hated being around and they are taught in school how bad smoking is - and they hated that I would go outside 'just to smoke'. They would inform me that not only would I live longer...they would also if I quit. I had been thinking about it and when Lucile started this thread, I just knew it was time to give it my all. Keep thinking...your time will come.

Kim, I hope you got over your worst day. BTW, your Saints are coming to my town to see my Falcons before long...lol

Now...where have I put those jelly beans........


----------



## Julie

Oh lord-----:brick:
I have had 2 slips and am back on board again. I guess I am one of the stupid ones who thinks quitting is so much fun that I want to repeat the process over and over again! :der:

When my daughter comes home--she just screws me all up. I know that sounds bad,but it is the truth. That dam girl!!! I associate her with smoking and she is drama filled so it makes me want to smoke-with or without her! I told her for the second time...do not come home if you are going to smoke,smell like smoke and any of that. I absolute can not take it anymore. She has been trying to quit (or tells me so) and so when I sent her butt back to college again this time...I sent her with my warning and the "patch". If she comes home at Christmas and smokes....I kid you not--I'm going to have her hide!

I was to my doctor on Monday and I was so proud to tell him I was on my way......he told me not to beat myself up so bad on slips and that the important thing is that I keep trying. More meds later---I'm doing okay---although the weight gain has been really awful. I hate that part. I have gained 13 pounds now and you know why? It isn't something good,something yummy or calorie filled and gooey,but those crazy starlight mints. I use these instead of smoking and love to bite quite a few in a row. UGH.....Can you imagine? 13 pounds and no ice cream,cookies,cheesecake,cheeseburgers or anything "fun" packing those pounds on? It's just NOT right! I complained to my doctor about it and once again heard....don't worry about that,it'll come off and take one thing at a time. :rant: I'm not sure why....but that makes me mad.Why create another "issue" trying to solve one issue already? 

Anyway----I think it sucks and I'm now open for suggestions to getting a non calorie item similar to a starlight mint.....ideas?? :ear:


----------



## Julie

You guys have done so well!! I am so proud of you! 

Lynda--congrats on the 20 pounds! You go girl! :rockon: There is something magical about going into a dressing room with a smaller size and looking in the mirror feeling totally awesome! I've been there! In fact--after losing 42 pounds....I looked in the mirror in disbelief and stood there crying. You deserve it Lynda...you do! :thumb:

Dave-that is great news that you have stayed the path without Gwen. That has got to be just "extra hard" and I am truly impressed! Way to go!!!

Stacey--Sorry about this advice..but if that cigarette had been rolling on the floor in my car...I'd of smoked that sucker!! :croc: I'm glad you are getting better advice here! Don't bother with those artifical cigarettes....you are doing fantastic!

Ronnie and Dale--I am just thrilled at how great you are doing. You are my inspiration!

Lucile-I am so greatful to you that you started this thread-and more importantly,that you are doing so well and have quit. You are in a good place-just keep up the good work!

Kim-hang in there girl! I know what you are going through with those kids! I have a 9 year old screamer. He is lucky he is cute and has bi-focals!


----------



## davetgabby

Way to go Julie, that' s the way to pick yourself up after a fall. I'm actually doing better this time than any other time I've quit. My tough times are when I'm outdoors camping or bbq. But with winter here it's not so bad. But I hate winter ound:


----------



## ls-indy

Julie - Here's a quote that applies to your perseverance:

Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail.

~ Ralph Waldo Emerson

Re: Gaining Weight. You might ask your doctor about Wellbutrin (sp?) It really helps with food cravings....loss of appetite is a known side effect. It's really helping me with weight loss.....


----------



## dodrop82

TeeHee Julie! I really really wanted to smoke that sucker! I threw it out! I am proud of you for getting back on the horse! :whoo: Lynda, I WANT some of that wellbutrin! I NEED it! I'm serious! I only fit into joggers at this point and not Holiday baking...fudge available at 3 am! Not cool! 

Monday I went to the monthly meeting we have with the people who work at the house I work at. (Got that?) The guy who works the weekend hours, asked if I was still not smoking. I told him that I was still off the cigarette, on the patch. He said "You inspired me. I quit smoking 3 1/2 weeks ago." I was so pleased to have 'inspired' someone! I don't think I've ever done that before! Now if I can just inspire my Mother!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

That is wonderful Stacey. Glad you inspired someone. My life is easing up a little. I realized yesterday after lunch that I hadn't had a piece of bubble-gum, so obviously I am slowing down on the cravings. But unfortunately, Rosie has developed a taste for bubble gum. Twice I have had to pick it out of her fur. The first time she had a pink mustache across the whole upper lip. Yesterday, I was brushing her before work and the brush caught on her ear. There was a wad of bubblegum attached to the ear and her mustache. That one had me taking her to work and having someone hold her while I patiently unstuck her. Some scissors were involved also. She is getting it out of the trash can in the bathroom. I have to figure another disposal area.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Great going, all of you! Julie, glad you got back with the program and didn't give up. Stacey, how awesome that you have inspired someone else! That has to be such a good feeling. Oh, Lucile - it never sounds boring at your house! Glad it is getting a bit easier for you, aside from picking gum out of Rosie.


----------



## Kathie

Julie! I'm so glad to hear you're hanging in there!

Stacey, I'm almost to the jogging pants stage and I'm not even quitting smoking!!! Keep up the good work, though. That fudge sounds good! Wow! I know that felt good knowing you had inspired someone else to quit!

Dale, you and Ronnie are an inspiration!

Lucille, we have a small garbage can in the cupboard under our kitchen sink where anything "tempting" goes. Maybe upstairs you can keep a little ziplock bag and put it in a drawer until you're headed downstairs. Gum in the hair is no fun!


----------



## Luciledodd

Kathie that is such a good idea, I wish I were that organized, but will get a little bag next trip downstairs and try to remember. Now do any of you know how to get ink out of the carpet? Rosie gets my sudoco pen o r pencil at least once a week--just when I think I have got in the habit of putting it up high where she can't get it, she will come to me with the pin and of course the top and bottom ends are gone. One of them was found in the carpet in an obvious spot. I asked for more pencils for Christmas and lots of Bubble Gum.


----------



## dodrop82

Lucile, just get one of those stainless steel garbage cans with the little foot pedal that opens the lid. I got one of those at Walmart for my son, as his boxer pup discovered the bathroom garbage and wouldn't leave it alone. It's just a nice small version of the big one I have in the kitchen, and works perfectly! 

And I feel your ink pain! We don't actually have ink on carpet yet, but it's comin'! Yogi loves to get her teeth into a pen as well. It usually happens when we haven't gotten up yet in the morning. Yogi will leave the bedroom...we'll wait to hear the "I gotta pee!" cry...the silence continues....I slowly realize she's up to something and run to the livingroom, and sure enough, Yogi's found a pen on the coffee table!!!! Good luck! I'll be coming back to you at some point to find out how you got the ink out.....


----------



## Kathie

I just read somewhere the other day that rubbing alcohol will take out ink. I would pour some on and then blot don't rub and keep doing it until the stain is gone.


----------



## ls-indy

Stacey - I Know how GREAT you must feel having such a huge, positive influence on a co-worker.

Lucile - I'm glad its getting a bit easier for you. It will continue to get better. Promise.


----------



## Thumper

dodrop82 said:


> Monday I went to the monthly meeting we have with the people who work at the house I work at. (Got that?) The guy who works the weekend hours, asked if I was still not smoking. I told him that I was still off the cigarette, on the patch. He said "You inspired me. I quit smoking 3 1/2 weeks ago." I was so pleased to have 'inspired' someone! I don't think I've ever done that before! Now if I can just inspire my Mother!!!


That is SO cool and such a great feeling, we can inspire people in good ways or even in bad ways (like kids that start smoking cause' their parents do, I was one of those kids) And I've often wondered if my parents didn't smoke if I would've picked up the habit (w/o anyone to steal smokes from, lol)

But it is heart warming to be a positive inspiration 

I can already tell it is getting much easier for everyone, the general tone and level of stress is MUCH lighter than the earlier pages of this thread 

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

Last night I dreamed that I stole someones car and was running from another bad person and smoking all the way. I distinctly could smell the tobacco and the feeling of the smoke in my lungs--knowing all the time that I wasn't supposed to be smoking. Now wouldn't Freud have fun with that one?


----------



## Julie

Lucile--that is funny about your dream. I think Kara said she had dreams about smoking? I'm not sure why---with all the dreams I've had (strange ones) none have been about smoking.


----------



## Julie

davetgabby said:


> I'm actually doing better this time than any other time I've quit. My tough times are when I'm outdoors camping or bbq. But with winter here it's not so bad. But I hate winter ound:


This is really good news Dave! WAY TO GO!!! I hate winter too.....I'm thinking Hawaii..you in?:ear: ound:


----------



## davetgabby

Julie said:


> This is really good news Dave! WAY TO GO!!! I hate winter too.....I'm thinking Hawaii..you in?:ear: ound:


ound: just have to win the lottery first.


----------



## Julie

ls-indy said:


> Julie - Here's a quote that applies to your perseverance:
> 
> Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail.
> 
> ~ Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> Re: Gaining Weight. You might ask your doctor about Wellbutrin (sp?) It really helps with food cravings....loss of appetite is a known side effect. It's really helping me with weight loss.....


Thank you Lynda! :hug: 
I think my family would call me bull headed?ound: but whatever it is called perserverance or bullheadedness...I'm definitely IN! I have to quit and want to quit,but just have not been successful at thinking of other ways to deal with my daughter's drama and the smell of a smoker,almost makes me want to lose my mind. That has been my trigger and my "oops" to date.

AWHHHH---Wellbutrin is helping you lose weight? OMG----what am I doing wrong? I will defintely ask him about that because he just sat there while I complained about the weight gain and....my starlight mints!


----------



## Julie

davetgabby said:


> ound: just have to win the lottery first.


That's a deal! Whichever one of us wins the lottery first,takes the other to Hawaii.......:wink:


----------



## davetgabby

Deal.


----------



## Kathie

Dave, I hate winter, too, but you are living in the wrong place......lol Mine doesn't last as long as yours, I'm sure!


----------



## davetgabby

ound:yeah rub it in Kathie.


----------



## ls-indy

JULIE - I am taking the generic of Wellbutrin XL which is Bupriopon XL It is an anti-depressant which is also prescribed for seasonal disorder and for quitting smoking. A side effect is weight loss. It's really helped me with cravings..... Don't know how it would be for quitting smoking.... Google it - of check Wikipedia. BTW - I'm also VERY cheerful!! LOL
:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Julie

I'm on that one too--(the generic version). It is very cost effective for me--5.00 a bottle w/insurance.

I think my issue is really more that I am eating so many peppermints that it is adding a whole bunch of calories I don't need. Maybe more the idea of eating to replace smoking,rather then from hunger.

Lacy is home and has not smoked! :thumb: She doesn't smell like it or anything!!! :bounce: She took my threat serious I think! :wink:


----------



## ls-indy

Julie - what a wonderful Christmas present to have Lacy quit too!! Hope everyone else is staying strong. Quitting ANYTHING is harder through the Holidays - but so worth it.

Enjoy having your daughter home for Christmas.


----------



## Luciledodd

Kathie I tried Vodka cause I didn't have any other alcohol in the house. Actually, the smallest stain came out, the one that had smeared into silver dollar size is a little fainter. I probably would have been just as well off drinking the vodka and leaving the stain alone though. 

I have been stewing for a week and not wanting to tell anyone. I got just a "little" ugly with the Shih Tzu rescue in Memphis. First I got my feelings hurt over not being able to foster a dog--then I got angry and since I couldn't smoke, I e-mailed the one in charge down there. I know I should not have put in writing what I was thinking; but I did. The person answered my e-mail and pretty much told me off, now I can not anticipate fostering any little ones from Memphis. The reason is that they don't accept fosters from out of town and I don't think they believed me when I told them that my son drove to Memphis every day and my husband at least once a week. They acted like 90 miles was half-way across the country. What made me so mad was the fact that they didn't tell me all that when I filled out the application--all I heard was that they needed fosters. I guess it was a big misunderstanding on both of us; but it still steams me. 

It is the holidays and I am depressed -- can you tell? But the kids went in together and bought be a camera and showed me how to use it and now I will be able to show pictures of my Rosie. And I bought myself a cashmere coat that will be paid for in full in another month by the money I am saving on cigarettes.


----------



## davetgabby

Hang tough everyone. I must say this isn't as difficult for me ,as it is for some of you. I'm a month now, and it barely crosses my mind. But I also know that I have given in ,in the past after quitting for months. Merry Christmas to all , and carry this into the new year. Every day not smoking ,increases your odds of beating this.


----------



## ls-indy

Lucile - I have a hot temper too - and have to be carful not to shoot my mouth off when I'm mad. I know its hard to "walk away" and especially so right now given the end of year accounting, the stress of quitting smoking and having the upcoming surgery on your mind.

We use to drive back and forth to Memphis from Indianapolis (8+ hours each way) on a regular basis when our daughter attended school at U of M on a combined academic/athletic scholarship and thought nothing of driving down on a Friday afternoon and back on Sunday afternoon. So - 90 miles sounds like nothing to me! On the other hand, my sister thinks its a HUGE deal to drive to the south side of Indianapolis to go to a specific store.... only 30 - 45 minutes! I remember you traveling to New Orleans and Nashville. And you might go down to Wolfchase Galleria on US 40 to shop - so I'm guessing you think more like me regarding the distance. I'd have thought the rescue organization would be more concerned about the quality of the home and the person offering to help out! But we all know how the perceived "power" some people have about their position (at the rescue org) can go to their heads!!! LOL

Congrats on the new camera!! We all look forward to seeing more photos of Rosie. She is a beauty!

And a new cashmere coat! What a great "reward" for quitting smoking. 

I'm glad you get to have a few "treats" given all you've been going through!

Hang tough, Lucile! :hug:


----------



## Thumper

davetgabby said:


> Hang tough everyone. I must say this isn't as difficult for me ,as it is for some of you. I'm a month now, and it barely crosses my mind. But I also know that I have given in ,in the past after quitting for months. Merry Christmas to all , and carry this into the new year. Every day not smoking ,increases your odds of beating this.


Congratulations, Dave!!! :whoo: a month is a great milestone, now if you make it through the weird 'no mans land' where everyone thinks you should be cured, you'll be home free 

I can't believe I will be ONE YEAR smoke free on Friday, Christmas Eve...and quite honestly the last 6-8 months or so haven't been hard at all, maybe just a few times I got really pissed off and had a fleeting thought of a cigarette, but no major craves. I hope I see everyone back on here this time next year with 1 year and > greater than 1 year anniversaries  How awesome everyone has come so far on this thread.

Kara


----------



## LuvCicero

Kara, Congrats on your ONE YEAR. Way to go!!! I hope in 10 months I will be able to say it's been a year also.

I'm so glad that Lacy has stopped smoking also, Julie. Now it might be easier knowing both of you are working on the same thing. I know you both can do it.

Dave, I'm glad things are going well for you. Hang in there. It has been hard for me and some days are really hard, but I've made it through Christmas. I hope it gets easier from here on out. Santa left me bags of jelly belly's on the mantel so I'm good for a month...lol

Hope everyone will pop in to let us know how they are doing soon.

Lucile, I'm thrilled you have a new camera - and are doing okay with not smoking. It is hard. Let us hear what your plans are for surgery. Prayers are coming from Ga.


----------



## dodrop82

Hi Kids! Hi-5 Dave! And Dale, I kinda think like you do....I 'hope' to still be not smoking at a year!!! I still have no confidence in my self control! Still wondering what's gonna derail me this time! Sheesh! I spose it's cause I still have occasional longings. I tell you, driving on these horrific roads really tests me. It's soooo stressful for me, that by the time I reach my destination, I want a smoke so bad, it's good I don't have that butt on my floor anymore! Also, I know I already got my camera as a reward fro not smoking, but I REALLY liked that new puppy reward idea, so I'm gonna reward myself with one of those too, OK? My Wonderful children gave me a butt-load of money towards my new baby for Christmas! He/she will come home to me in mid-February, but he/she only lives about 90 minutes from me, so I plan to make some visits before then. Yes, my Peeps, there will be pictures when I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## Luciledodd

Well I am making it also. My teeth are sore from bubblegum. I have cut down on that also though--just sometimes, I want a cig so bad that I put the bgum in and go to smacking and blowing bubbles. I go to find out about surgery Wednesday. They are going to do another echo-gram and then consult with the Doctor. (maybe I won't have to have the surgery--you think) Anyway I am a nervous wreck and my husband and daughters are clinging to me. Yesterday for the first time in 40 plus years, my husband sat down and worked on a jigsaw puzzle with me. And he gave me a carat solitare ring for Christmas. All of my diamonds had been stolen about 4 years ago and I had told him that he couldn't replace them. I had been wearing the little gold band that he gave me 40 years ago. Well--since he thinks I am going to die--he replaced the engagement ring. Now don't get me wrong, I am not sending it back; but he shouldn't have. 

My uncle died Christmas day, so my cousins and I are officially the older generation now. He was 92. So I have a funeral to go to also. The next one in my family will be one of my generation. Sure make you think. Happy new year to all.


----------



## dodrop82

Awwww, Lucile's husband is a gooood man! And Lucile, I don't think you spend that much money on someone you think is gonna die!!! I'd say he thinks your gonna live and he wants you to know how much he loves you! Sheesh! Good luck at the doctor, Darling, and keep us posted! And I'm so sorry about your Uncle!


----------



## Thumper

Thanks so much :kiss:

Stacey, you can get through the rough patches, I told myself if I did have to cave, it wouldn't be cigs, it would be nicotine lozenges, we are always one puff away from a pack a day.

Lucille that is such a sweet gesture and Im sure he is thinking more positively, probably can't bear the thought of losing you.

How awful to have all of your jewelry stolen  did they ever catch who did it or any turn up at pawn shops?

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

Hi to everyone. Are we all still smoke free? Is it getting any easier for you all. I had a really bad day yesterday and wanted to smoke all day. It just comes over me and I get real nervous. Still smacking that bubble gum though.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Good for you Lucille, keep on smacking away..I am so happy for you. You know how much we want you all to succeed. Nobody wants to "NAG" any of you but we all love you and want you to get to the point you are so happy to be a non smoker you will never go back....Hugs and love


----------



## ls-indy

Well said, Flynn. Ditto her message!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Yes, absolutely - what Flynn said!


----------



## LuvCicero

Well, I'm still smoke free ~ but not liking it....lol
Some days I think it is easier and others I feel like I'm on day one!! Yesterday was a hard day for me also and about 2:00 I was so close to going to the store that I took a nap with Cicero. It's a battle that I am determined to win but the battle scars are not fun. The other day my 10 year old grandson said, "Nana, you smell so good ~ I'm glad you are not smoking." SO...when I'm near my end I have lots of remarks that I recall and I get in the shower or take another nap...lol Ronnie is also doing good, but he says it's really hard when he is driving - especially if someone is riding with him that smokes.
I 'know' it will get better and continue to pray for it to hurry along.

I'm proud of everyone for hanging in.!!!!
Stacey...a new puppy is a great reward and I might need to think on that myself.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

LuvCicero said:


> Well, I'm still smoke free ~ but not liking it....lol
> Some days I think it is easier and others I feel like I'm on day one!! Yesterday was a hard day for me also and about 2:00 I was so close to going to the store that I took a nap with Cicero. It's a battle that I am determined to win but the battle scars are not fun. The other day my 10 year old grandson said, "Nana, you smell so good ~ I'm glad you are not smoking." SO...when I'm near my end I have lots of remarks that I recall and I get in the shower or take another nap...lol Ronnie is also doing good, but he says it's really hard when he is driving - especially if someone is riding with him that smokes.
> I 'know' it will get better and continue to pray for it to hurry along.
> 
> I'm proud of everyone for hanging in.!!!!
> Stacey...a new puppy is a great reward and I might need to think on that myself.


You can't be "words out of the mouths of babes"...can you? Dale I know you can do it, anyone who is strong willed enough to have just one Hav, is strong!!!~LOL. Just get Ronnie some Tootsie Pops for driving..I hope one day soon the smell of cigarette smoke will be unpleasant to you, but it differs with people I think. It would be so hard to have your grandson smell smoke on you, for you mostly...I know I hate to disappoint mine, but I know they will love you (and me) anyway, no matter what. 
I just pray it will get easier..for all of you!


----------



## dodrop82

Hi everyone! I don't have too much of a problem with it anymore. Mostly just times when I'm super stressed...driving on snow covered roads is a big one! I don't mind being around my people that smoke, (I think in my mind, I'm smoking vicariously through them) but when I leave them, I can smell the smoke in my clothes, and I REALLY hat that! Yuck! And when someone come in from smoking outside...my God they smell like hell, and it just hangs behind them when they pass by! To think I used to walk around smelling like that, and had no clue! 

My New Years resolution was to start tackling the weight issue...haven't gotten started on that yet! AHHHHH!!!!!! 

Anyway, I'm going to see my litter of pups on Saturday! Super-duper excited! I'll take pictures, and post them, if that is alright with the breeders....


----------



## Kathie

I'm so proud of all of you who have stuck with it especially with the holidays and all!

Stacey, you deserve your new puppy! With two you should burn up lots of calories and not even have to worry about weight! 

Dale, those grandkids know how to keep us going, don't they?


----------



## davetgabby

I',m having no problems. Seven weeks now. I wish I could get Gwen to quit though. Last night I had to take her to emergency. She had a sudden chest pain while she was drying Molly. After six hours there last night , nothing showed up. We think it is probably fibromyalgia related. She's had these sort of chest things before , but she said this was different. Who knows , the doctors shake their heads at her. She has nitro to keep on hand now , as that seemed to relieve the chest pain.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Congratulations to all of you. Lucile, I hope your news from the dr. appt. was good. If you do have to have surgery, I'm sure the not smoking will help with all. Does anyone think that rubbing alcohol (or vodka as the case will be) would help with chin stains? Has anyone tried this. Oliver has chin stains and I've been working on them and they are shrinking (fading) slowly. I wish I'd started him on tylan powder earlier.


----------



## Luciledodd

Becky I am having the surgery Wednesday at Vanderbilt. I will have a heart cath on Monday, other tests on Tues and the surgery Wed. I will be glad when this is over.


----------



## Kathie

Lucile, praying for a successful surgery and speedy recovery! Can't wait to hear from your daughters.

Dave, good for you for staying on track! I hope Gwen is feeling better now. Maybe that episode will be a good incentive for her to join you!

Becky, are you using rubbing alcohol for the stains? If so, let us know how it works. I would think it might be drying, though.


----------



## Thumper

Lucille, it is probably (my guess) the additional stress you have from the doctors and surgery scheduling that is making the craves so bad for you, hopefully when this is all behind you and you are on the mend, they'll go away. I Do think you'll recover much faster not smoking.

I think the craves made me resent the addiction all that much more, I hated it having so much control over me for so many years, it sort of seemed like a case of fleas I was determined to get rid of, lol I'm so proud of you for toughing it out through this, I know its not easy...nothing worthwhile ever is

I'm happy to hear everyone is stayin' strong~~

I am still getting the 'smell good' comments. I must've smelled like ass before because I never got those compliments before.

One thing that irks me, is when I go to my doctor and I smell the smokers that are doused in perfume and cologne and it is so overwhelming to me and kinda' cracks me up that they aren't fooling anyone, they just smell like smoke doused in Calvin Klein...sorta gags me, that smell..lol i used to do that too..

Dave, she may come around here soon, we all know that you have to want it from within, 

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

I am bring this back up to check and see if all my buddies are still smoke free. I of course and forever smoke free. Some times, I will just say outloud "I wish I had a cigerette" but I really wouldn't light one up for anything. I hope that it is the same for th rest of you. Lucile


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Lucile, I have been thinking of you all week. Getting quite worried. So glad you posted. Congrats on being firm with yourself and not smoking! I have never smoked but watched family members struggle with the effects of life time smoking. Most never were able to kick their 2pk a day habit. It shows you are very strong willed and determined to be with us on this planet for years to come.


----------



## Kirby

*No lectures from me!*

Hi Lucille....

I smoked for a long time....I am now almost 10 years nicotine free. I totally support what you are doing without any judgment whatsoever....This is an addiction...one that is very very hard to break. You can do it though and you will! I will PM you about how I did it so I don't sound like an advertisement....You can do this and you will love being free of this devilish thing for once and for all...

Reenie


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Lucile, I am so glad to see you post and have been wondering about you as well. I hope you have been feeling better, with less pain and headaches. It is good to hear the strength in your post - of being smoke free and remaining that way.


----------



## dodrop82

Oh, Lucile! Soooo happy to hear from you! We all miss you and Rosie so much! I'm still smoke free also! There have been couple stressful situations, that in the past would have made me light up, but I fought through the crap this time. A couple weeks ago, I picked up my son's pack of smokes and smelled them deeply. He grabbed them away and said "Do I need to hide them from you?" I said "No, I'm fine. Just needed to smell them." I also have those occasional longings to still be a smoker. But I sure did like not having to stand out shivering in snowstorms all winter long! Now with spring in the air...it may be another story! And I still haven't gone out to the bars since we quit...don't think that would be wise. We use to go out for drinks with friends 1 to 2 times a week. Anywho! I'm so glad to hear from you and that you're still smoke free. How is everything else going? Pain, headaches, vision problems....Is all that crap clearing up? I sure hope so! Hugs!


----------



## LuvCicero

Lucile, I am glad to see you posting. I was talking with Flynn about you and the rest of the no smoking buddies on Sat and told her I needed to check on everyone. Ronnie and I are still smoke free, but I know what you mean when you say you want a cigarette...ugh. Many people have told me it takes about a year to 'completely' get over the wanting...but easier each month. We have no plans of ever smoking again so I pray we can stay strong because we have a lot of time under us already..yeaaa. 

I will admit that my addiction has jumped from cigs to Jelly Belly's and I don't want to be without them...lol My daughters and grand sons bring in bags nearly everytime they come and Ronnie just ordered my favs online.

I do love that the ashtrays and mess are gone and my family is so proud of us!

I hope others are hanging in also!!!!!


----------



## Kathie

I am thrilled to hear that at least three (four counting Ronnie) have stuck it out this long. You are well on your way and I'm so proud of what you've done for yourselves and your families and friends - we all love you and want you around for a long time!

Lucile, I hope your recovery is progressing well and the headaches have finally eased. How is your vision doing? Are you starting to get some strength back?

This "Stopping Smoking" should be a yearly event on the forum!


----------



## davetgabby

I'm still smoke free since Nov. 15 . I guess that's four months . Piece of cake. Good for you Lucile. Great attitude. I just have to get my wife off of them . :frusty:


----------



## Thumper

I was wondering about this thread the other day, I'm so thrilled to hear so many have stuck it out and are even starting to have 'easy' days and days where *gasp* you don't even think about it , You'll have alot more of those days the longer you go.

I do have an occasional thought, but mostly when I'm pissed off and it goes away, I survive..Mind over matter 

Kara


----------



## ls-indy

Congrats to ALL of you! This has to be the most successful group-quitting bunch I've heard of! I think its amazing and I am so pleased for all of you! Wow!


----------



## Luciledodd

Well aren't we the ones that get the quit smoking prize. I have even quit the bubble gum. Open heart surgery will take away that little habit. lol. Yes I am getting my strength back day by day. The headaches are finally mostly controled by the medication. I am only having one or two every day or so. That is tolerable. Went to Vanderbilt today and he won't see me again for another 6 months then will do a scan about the blood clot and if it is still there I guess we will make some more plans about that. Right now I am just waiting for warm weather and being able to get outside with Rosie and Josie Wales.


----------



## davetgabby

Good to hear you're improving slowly. Yeah I can't wait for spring. I think the older I get Lucile , the less patience I have. LOL


----------



## Kathie

Great news, Lucile - it just takes time and I agree with Dave - I don't have much patience except that I never have! Chewing bubble gum is too much work.......lol

I'm glad the headaches are easing up finally. I get migraines so I can relate. The warmer weather will be a great pick-me-up for sure. Just getting out in the fresh air helps!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Yay, the headaches are on the way out. I am so excited you are thinking about going outside and enjoying Rosie and Josey Wales. Can't wait to hear all the new adventures.


----------



## Julie

How are you all doing now? Is everyone still smoke free?

I have smoked here and there...but not much (2-3) day since my daughter has been home from school.


----------



## Luciledodd

Julie I haven't smoked a single one, though there are times I would love to. I usually verbalize those times. I will say in a loud voice, "I wish I had a cigerette." Seems that just seems so ridiculous I guess, that I forget about the craving. Summer is finally here and I am not getting outside like I planned. The surgical complication is not fixable so the latest news is. I don't like being handi-capped either. Supposedly three of the Vanderbilt doctors are going to get together and see what they can come up with. It is depressing for sure. Wish I had a cigarette. lol


----------



## davetgabby

Hang tough folks. Still going good here. The craving never entirely goes away , I think.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Lucile, congratulations on the stop smoking accomplishment! I am sorry to hear that there were surgical complications that you are still dealing with. I sincerely hope your doctors can come up with something to help you.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Well, there is good news. FOR me...the craving did go away. I am not sure how long it took, but I can honestly say the smell of cigarettes/smoke never makes me want a cigarette. I can even drink now and not want a cigarette..that has been going on for a long time. My coffee does not even hint at wanting a cigarette, in fact if someone were smoking next to me it would ruin my coffee, drink, what have you. It really does not smell good at all to me. At least for me, it paid off. Wish I could remember how long it was before I stopped thinking about them after I quit.. I remember the hard part was then people still smoked in the work place and that was hard....
Lucile, I am praying your Doctors will brainstorm and come up with something..
I guess by now everyone's lungs have started turning pink again...just keep that in mind..maybe it will help...when will it be a year??


----------



## Julie

That is WONDERFUL news Lucile,Dave and Flynn! :clap2:

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!!!!

I never have ever gotten to the point that a cigarette did not smell good to me. Even 6-8 months of not smoking(previously) never did that for me. 
I think that is a big part of the problem really. I do really really well when my daughter isn't here....but she smokes and it is like waving french fries in front of a starving dieter or something! She left for a 3 day weekend and I never smoked once. I thought about it a couple of times,but nothing I couldn't handle. I wish she would quit...and she says she will but never seems to.Any advice on how to handle yourself around a smoker without wanting to tackle them and take their cigarettes? I can certainly smell a smoker at least a block away. It is absolutely incredible. When it is a stranger--I walk away faster or avoid etc. but you can't do that to a college aged daughter that is home for the summer.:frusty:


----------



## Julie

Luciledodd said:


> Summer is finally here and I am not getting outside like I planned. The surgical complication is not fixable so the latest news is. I don't like being handi-capped either. Supposedly three of the Vanderbilt doctors are going to get together and see what they can come up with.


:hug: I hope the doctors come up with something that really will help you Lucile. I'll be saying prayers you get some great news! :hug:


----------



## Thumper

Lucille,
I'll be praying for you!

And I'm just so blown away at all of the success here, when this thread first started, I'll be honest...I thought maybe 1, possibly 2 people would quit and stick with it (just thinking of the statistics of how so many relapse, etc) but its just amazing that the majority of the group is just kickin' butts and doing so well.

Flynn, I remember for the first several months I had to switch to tea instead of coffee..and I've noticed that I don't drink as much coffee as I did when I smoked, but I never associate the 2.I read somewhere that you have to do something 20 times without a cigarette to stop associating the cigs with the activity, probably pretty close to true.

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

I pretty much agree with Flynn as to the cravings. I can have a mixed drink or tons of coffee and it doesn't bother me at all. I can smell smoke on everyone that still smokes and it is not pleasant. The few times I have been back in my office, I smelled it immediately when I went in the back door. But on the second floor where my office is there is only one smoker left. I actually went into her office and told her to get an airfilter and to open her window if she was going to smoke on my floor. I think I scared her to death. lol But when I get flustrated or angry I want that cigarette. Luckily my brain knows that it wouldn't help and being an addict, I can't just smoke one. But we have been awesome to have quit as a group like this. I think we should try to get another group going after we get to our one-year anniversary. We could be the cheering section.


----------



## Kathie

Don't know if Dale will get a chance to get on since her internet is down at their creek house right now SO I will say for her that she and Ronnie both are still smoke-free, too! Lots of family crises and still hanging tough! I'm so proud of them and all of you who quit!


----------



## Luciledodd

I can't believe this but I want a cigarette so bad. What is going on? I went to the office and found out that my payroll clerk had started back smoking after nearly a year and I can't get cigarettes off my mind since then. I WON'T SMOKE, BUT I WANT ONE SO BAD. That is what addiction is all about. If I could make the teenagers out there know this feeling. I think it is the same for any drug. Stress really brings it on bad and knowing that the cigarette won't make anything better. But I won't smoke.


----------



## davetgabby

Fire her. LOL It's never over. I still get the urge after sex. ound:


----------



## Luciledodd

Sex...what is that?


----------



## davetgabby

Love your sense of humor Lucile.


----------



## Jplatthy

I am NOT a smoker but my youngest sister WAS...notice the was lol...she smoked for 30 years (started when she was 13) and was a heavy smoker...tried many many times and many different things....happy and proud to say she finally tried Chantix(sp?) and it has been 2 months now and she is doing great! She only did Chantix for the first 21 days then stopped taking them even though the Dr said 90 days....she didn't like the price OR the possible side effects......good luck!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

No..No...No, (I understand threes are powerful in a sentence), smoking ever again. I'm with Dave fire her or order her no talk of smoking around you.

Lucile, I really value you as a friend although we have not yet met. You are so vivrant and I love the way you speak your mind, not many people are brave enough to tell it like it is. I know things have been very upsetting regarding your health, I know its not easy. Please do not even go there with talk of smoking. Misery loves company and sometimes people want to validate themselves by causing others to fall with them. Do not fall for it!!!!! You need to remain strong, because somewhere out there is a young arrogant, egotistical docter who will have a plan to get you moving and your lungs will need to be clear. 

I do not need to remind you that your family loves and needs you. Rosie and Josie Wells and those new chickens and what about the Rooster???????? Be strong we need you. Hugs


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Great post, Robbie! Hang strong, Lucile. And remember how difficult it was for you to quit, with the bubble gum and mouth sores and all, but you persevered! You are an inspiration to the rest of us. Truly.


----------



## clare

Your not going to have a cigarette because it would make you feel so darn bad about yourself afterwards!You sound like one hell of a no nonsense lady,so just crush one of those little buggers in your hand!You have beaten them for once and all!!


----------



## Luciledodd

Thanks all. I am not going to smoke. I just can't imagine why after nearly a year the urge is worse than when we all quit last year. Robbie the rooster got me pretty bad. I am scratched up on my arm -. Man does he have an attitude. One more time attacking me and drawing blood, he may become chicken and dumplings. lol


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Be careful sometimes their just to mean to keep.


----------



## Thumper

How ironic you should post this, I had a MAJOR crave this last week over stress and I managed to NOT cave in but I was literally considering driving to the store at 2 am one night, I understand the mental craves can be much worse than the physical craves. Hang in there, Lucille! You've come to far and thats' what i told myself the other day. 

:kiss:

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Luciledodd said:


> Thanks all. I am not going to smoke. I just can't imagine why after nearly a year the urge is worse than when we all quit last year. Robbie the rooster got me pretty bad. I am scratched up on my arm -. Man does he have an attitude. One more time attacking me and drawing blood, he may become chicken and dumplings. lol


I can remember a big white nasty rooster - think he was a leghorn - when I was growing up on the ranch. My dad had to whack him with the milk bucket as he was trying to attack him. We used to laugh at how this rooster chased my younger brother and kept him in the yard - my brother was three and the rooster was nearly as big as he was - must have been scary as heck for a little kid. I am sure he became fried chicken not long after.


----------



## Carefulove

Smoked Cuban Cigarretes (no filter) for years, then newports, newport lights and lastly marlboro. I quit about 9 yrs ago. This is what I did and it worked for me. I sometimes (once or twice a year) smoke a cig (social smoke) and feel sick for hours after. :frusty:

*Will Power *is the best way to quit. Cut down on the amount of cigs a day, go down gradually, not from 1pack today to 2 cigs tomorrow, that won't work. Take a month or two but cut down little by little until you are down to 1 cig a day, then go without it for 2-3 days until you feel sick when you smoke one, at that point start counting the days that you haven't smoke, then you'll forget and won't even miss it.

Good luck!


----------



## LuvCicero

Lucile, I hear you!!! This has not been an easy trip for me and lately I have been wanting to smoke so badly. I told Ronnie one night that it would be a year on Oct 23 and I was going to make it till then - then I might go back to smoking. I hope that I never give in because it is much nicer without the 'mess' of smoking. I also have been wondering why I seem to be craving them more lately, and I think it is thinking about the anny date coming around...as crazy as that sounds!!

Like Julie, I love the smell which is why I started many years ago. It doesn't bother me to be around anyone smoking or make me want one. Stress is when I want to go outside or on the porch and relax with a cigarette till I get over wanting to pull out my hair - and I live with a lot of stress in my life since we have a lot of family and everyone living close. My grandson, Kyle, is a senior this year and has played on varsity football for 3 years. He hurt his knee at a camp in July, then hurt it again 9 days before the opening game last Friday night and was told he is out of ball this season - and he is having surgery this Wed. Breaks my heart that he is missing his last year and probably a chance for a scholarship. My daughter is having a hysterectomy on Thurs - and still trying to get over a major knee surgery she had in Jan - and got laid off a job she had for 28 years. The biggie is they are going to 4 lane the road in front of my house and it will be torn down - the 'home' we have lived in for 45 years and remodeled several times. We have 2 other rental houses that will also be effected. I WANT A CIGARETTE SO BADLY, but I will continue to eat jelly beans, breath mints, cuss, and walk the yard a lot. My grandsons have seen how hard it has been for me and I hope, and tell them often, how easy it is to try one, but how hard it is to stop!! Like a lot of addicts, I pray to just not smoke 'today'. Ronnie has smoked one every now and then, but I can't do that. One a week will not do a thing for me, and I can't go through this year again.

Let's just hang in a day at a time. I hope that after my 'year' has passed that I will begin to stop thinking about it so much. Many people have told me it gets easier after a year so I pray that is so.

I do hope and pray you will get good news that there is help to make you feel better. Now....let,s just be mean enough to win this smoking battle.....lol


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Lucile, hang in there and don't smoke. The last time I quit, it was for a number of years, I gave in and have not had the willpower to quit again. I tried the Chantix, but the side effects were awful for me. I will some day get enough will power to quit again, but in the meantime, am sending my will power to you.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

God love you all in this struggle to quit smoking. My doctor said it was a harder habit to break than drugs, anyday...so my hat is off to all of you who decided to quit. I know Dale's grandchildren would die if she started smoking again, and even with all her stress she will not let those grandchildren down..Lucile, I know you will get over it too...I think you are a little stubborn too....Hugs and love to you both!


----------



## dodrop82

I'm just like you, Dale! I don't have any problem being around other's who smoke, but the stress of a child who makes the bad choices, everytime ya turn around, is what gives me the biggest struggle!!! And then add the nice weather...I always smoked outside...Oy vey! I should be shot for saying this, but I can't wait for winter! Then it's soooo much easier, as I don't want to be the idiot standing out in the -10 degrees in the middle of a snow storm! HaHaHaHa!!! Come on Mr. Snow!!!


----------



## davetgabby

I hear you Stacey. My temptations come in the summer time. Camping and barbecuing are the worst.


----------



## dodrop82

Oh Dave, I'm sure! Since quiting, my socialization has basically stopped! So much so that my other son had a 4th of July gathering at his house, and was completely shocked that I actually attended...for a short while...


----------



## davetgabby

Awww Stacey, shame on you. You know what happens to dogs when they don't socialize. Look at it as an opportunity to reinforce your willpower by being able to say no to drugs. LOL


----------



## dodrop82

The dogs get plenty of socialization! It's Momma who don't socialize! And if I did (such as going out to the bars, or to friends homes where there's drinking going on) I don't think I would be saying "NO" to the drug! (All of my friends smoke) That's why I have to be a big nerd now! We are going to Vegas in November with my cousin and her husband (Smokers!). Scary!!! Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## dodrop82

Oh, hey!!! Were you calling me a dog, Dave!!? Don't make me come up there!


----------



## davetgabby

LOL , no just saying that if you don't socialize you'll start growling and barking at people, just like unsocialized dogs. Hope you have a good trip, win some money and you won't care about smoking. Tell hubby to take you out on dates more. LOL


----------



## Luciledodd

Becky I know where you are coming from. I quit once a long time ago and then one day, I just had one and that was the end of that. So, I won't break down--it is just hard right now. Today in the office I walked into one of my engineer's offices and nearly choked because of the smoke. Then when DH came home he smelled of smoke and it was because he had been working in that office. Right now all the remaining smokers are all downstairs, so if I go in the side door I don't get it. But I was glad that I walked into Mark's office, I really don't want to ever smoke again.


----------



## Thumper

I still think it is so awesome that this thread is 50 pages long and the majority of those who committed are smoke free, its freaking phenomenal!

I do think the summer is more of a trigger for me, the beautiful evenings like tonight, 80 degrees and just being outside. I wholeheartedly agree it is much easier to resist when its freezing outside....ound:

And most of the time I don't like the smell, the only time I have found the smell inticing is when I'm craving one to begin with,

Kara


----------



## davetgabby

Right on Kara, although there's something to be said for going out at night in the winter with Molly and having to wait while she does her business and sucking the life out of a ciggy. LOL Geeze, I have to leave this thread, I'm having an attack.:help:


----------



## LuvCicero

Yeaaaa, it was a year for me yesterday to be smoke free!!! It has been hard and I will admit there are still times when I want to walk around outside and smoke about a dozen...haha The good thing is these times don't come very often and I hope by the end of another year it will never bother me again. I had to change a few things to get to this point. Pop some jelly beans after meals - walk around when on the phone - stay off the computer most of the time. Hopefully, I will be able to go back to some old ways without smoking. I love not having ashtrays to wash!!! Please, let me hear how the rest of you are doing. I hope this thread was successful for all of us.


----------



## Luciledodd

Dale I celebrated yesterday also. But I still wish for one sometimes. Today at work, I got stressed out and wished for one...then I yelled at my Transportation Engineer who was in the break room smoking. I sometimes dream that I am smoking and it is so real. Hopefully as time goes by I will forget all the urges. I can have a drink without a cigarette and do most everything. I have put on 15 lbs though. I never ate desert or candy and would skip meals a lot of the time. Not anymore. Well, I was always slim for the first 66 years of my life, guess 15 lbs is not so bad as long as it stops there.


----------



## misstray

Congratulations all you quitters! Good job. I know how hard it can be. I quit in 2001 (march) so am coming up to 11 years now. The first year was a killer for me and then it did get easier. Now, I sometimes find it really hard to believe that I ever smoked, it seems so weird to me that I did.


----------



## LuvCicero

"Thank You, Lucile" - I owe you for the fact that I decided to quit with you. I don't know how I did it as I had one problem after the other this entire past year, but I kept telling myself that smoking would not make the problem go away. I still want one at times so I think it will take another year for me, but at lease it is so much easier now. I have ate lots of junk but for some reason I haven't gained weight. I think it's because I have walked much more to keep from screaming. lol I've missed the computer and reading but that was when I smoked without even thinking about it. I hope I can get back to more relaxing things now. My hardest time is still after dinner and I want a drink and smoke still -- but instead work on word games to get my mind off old habits. 

Now we need to think of something we want to reward ourselves.


----------



## LuvCicero

Tracy, I will be thrilled when I get to where you are!!


----------



## krandall

I'm so proud of ALL of you!!! I've never been a smoker, but I worry so much about my friends who do!


----------



## whimsy

Congrats to all you quiters! It has been 2 years for me...think of all the money we have saved!!


----------



## tcollins

GREAT JOB to all of you who have quit!!!!! 
I am not a smoker, so I have no idea how difficult it is to quit...I can only imagine, so CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## misstray

I like to think that all the money I saved by quitting, got me Brody!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Congratulations to those of you celebrating your first year smoke free! And those of you who quit and haven't restarted. 

Haha, Dale, you can reward yourself with another Hav!!! You won't have time to ever think about wanting a cigarette, it will keep you so busy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Dale and Lucile, I am so happy for you both. It seems like longer than a year to me...Just think how much your bodies have healed. I hope your next year goes by twice as quickly!!! Another thing is how much safer you have made the air for your dogs and pets and of course other humans in your home. Seriously on my vet's reception room wall is a warning to protect your pets by quitting. 
It is hard to think of putting that posion in the air your dogs breathe, where they can't escape it....now you don't have to worry and those little Havs are a lot safer because of you!!! Congrats. How about the others who quit, have you heard from them???


----------



## davetgabby

congrats on one year. I still have three weeks til my one year. Piece of cake. LOL


----------



## LuvCicero

Linda, I'm afraid another Hav would throw me back into smoking. haha

Flynn, I haven't heard from others and I hope they will post here. You're right, we are all better off in a smoke free place. If young people knew how hard it was to quit, they would never start. It feels great to know the second year will be easier than this past year!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Congrats Dave!! Three weeks will past fast and I'm so glad you joined in. Yeaaaa we did it.


----------



## Kathie

I'm so proud of all of you - even Dave!!! We're going to put the pressure on since you've got three weeks to go!

Linda, you are mean trying to punish her with another Hav! And you know what I mean!!!

I am implying these horrible things about my sweet McGee as he lays here next to me with his head on the pillow snoozing away! I really do love the guy but don't wish a puppy on Dale.......haha

Seriously, you should figure up how much you saved and go out and buy something for yourself each year!

Stacey, are you still there???


----------



## waybrook

Congrats to all the quitters!

I quit Super Bowl weekend 1989 by using subliminal message tapes for smokers. It sounds nuts but I would play the tapes (shows how long ago it was - we didn't even have CD's!) while I was fixing dinner, watching tv or whatever. The primary noise was ocean waves with the affirmations underlying the sound. After doing that for about 6 months I decided on a Fri. afternoon not to stop for cigarettes and see how it went (I smoked the whole time I was playing the tapes). Haven't had a cigarette since that day. It was so easy - I never really missed it and I can't abide the smell of smoke even to this day - it makes me sick. There was no weight gain either - my husband was stunned - he struggled like so many of you - mine was easy as pie and I had smoked almost 15 years. I was just blessed.....


----------



## dodrop82

Here I am! I celebrated my one year anniversary working...whoopee! Been workin' my fool head off lately! Then when I got off work today, I took a quick shower and took off for puppy school. My son and his girlfriend have their boxers in training. My son is gone for a work convention so I had to fill in for him at training tonight. I just got home and thought I'd check on ya'll before I go to bed to get up and go back to work in the morning! Ya'll know my big fear was going out on the town, drinking too much and mootching a smoke from someone! Well, I put myself to the test Friday nite! A group of high school friend were getting together and INSISTING that I join them, so I had no choice. I PASSED! WHEW! It was scary, but I made it! And I'm not even gonna talk about the weight gain!!! It's bad...still gotta deal with that! Congrats to you all! I'm proud of us all!!!


----------



## Lele

Congratulations to you all!
Well done. It will get easier and easier, once the first year is over.
It's going to be 4 years since a quitted: I have lost the weight I gained, my Hav does not not stink, I can shut the windows when it is freezing cold, I do not have to go outside, downstair, upstair to smoke, my cloths are cleaner a my lungs too...
I loved smoking, I really did, but I am glad it's over.
The only missing thing is the money I should have saved: I didn't noticed where that has gone!


----------



## Luciledodd

Dale you made my morning with the "thank you". I am so proud of us all. I truely believe that I would not have survived the heart surgery and complications if I hadn't already got the smoke out of my lungs. My DIL's father has lung disease and was told that he wouldn't live until Christmas (last year). He got the smokeless cigarette. He is still alive but not able to work. I asked about his this past week, he still uses that cigarette thing. In other words he has not broken his addiction to the nicotine. DIL says that he still asks her to go buy cigarettes for him. What we did for ourselves and family is probably the greatest thing we have done in our lives.

On the other hand, I am the Steve Jobs of the workplace. The employees call me the witch--to my face. I admire spunk in an employee though so that is all right. But on stressful days, I can really get ugly. I still have 3 smokers in the office. Hugh building so doesn't usually bother me unless I go into their offices. But yesterday one of them was in the breakroom and I told him to put out that ***** cigarette. Hope he doesn't quit. lol

Dale don't give up on your wife, hopefully she will come around. 

And another Hav would be a nice thing, but no more puppies. I am going to start looking for an older one, maybe a retired one. If anyone has any ideas let me know.


----------



## Julie

Congrats to you all!
Lucile :yo: Dale :yo: Stacey :yo: Dave :yo:
Hat's off to each and every one of you.


I have fallen off the wagon more times then I can count. I easily have quit 40 times in the past year. I quit,fall from grace and smoke a few,quit again etc. The only thing my doctor said to me was : Don't beat yourself up about it. Keep trying. You'll make it .....and for some reason,I know he is right! Lacy has messed me up more times then I can count (meaning I have quit and then she appears on scene smoking or smelling of smoke and it kills me! It ruins my progress!  )......well.......I decided that I can't make her quit (though I have tried) and until I can rise above it and not let her mess me up, I'll probably never quit. I need to find the strength within to not let her smoking suck me back in. I'm not sure I am strong enough for that,but I'm giving it yet another try.:thumb:


----------



## Kathie

Julie, you go, girl! We know you can do it! I admire you for not just totally giving in but trying again and again. Eventually you WILL get it!


----------



## krandall

Also, Julie, remember that every cigarette you DIDN'T smoke was a step in the right direction... it was one cigarette less in your lungs. So it wasn't for nothing, even if you "oops" and smoke another one here and there.


----------



## Luciledodd

Has anyone noticed the number of views 10834 and over 500 replies. I hope that some of the 10000 are smokers trying to quit and get some inspiration from this thread. Yes we are awesome.


----------



## krandall

The rest of us are just here rooting you guys on!!!


----------



## davetgabby

Lele said:


> Congratulations to you all!
> Well done. It will get easier and easier, once the first year is over.
> It's going to be 4 years since a quitted: I have lost the weight I gained, my Hav does not not stink, I can shut the windows when it is freezing cold, I do not have to go outside, downstair, upstair to smoke, my cloths are cleaner a my lungs too...
> I loved smoking, I really did, but I am glad it's over.
> The only missing thing is the money I should have saved: I didn't noticed where that has gone!


 Good for you Angela, you've got it licked by now hopefully. Now you can enjoy that mountain air. Nice to hear from you.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I am so proud of all of you. Someday I'll have the will power, again, to quit. It isn't now but I think some day.


----------



## Thumper

I'm so proud of everyone! When this thread first started, I never would've guessed so much success has come out of it. There is a success story in each and every one of us, we just have to write it and make it happen 

Kara


----------



## Lele

Thank you Dave, this is such a great thread! I love reading it!
You have done so well.

Last time I took Lele to a place where smoking was allowed I had to give him a bath, afterwards. Poor gay, in the middle of freezing winter. On the other hand, I have noticed that walking him on the snow really helps in remouving bad smells.


----------



## Luciledodd

As you all know, I have had a lot of complications for my heart surgery. Well my voice has been coming and going...yeah Dave it cramps my style. Anyway, I know the Doctors thought I had throat cancer because I had smoked so long. But after looking down my throat yesterday, I can confirm that there is no cancer. Strangely they think is is because of pain that I am having trouble talking. Guess I can live with that also. So Becky C. you had better be getting your mind right. It is time.


----------



## Kathie

Lucile, what a relief there is no cancer! I had laryngitis yesterday and just one day really cramped MY style, too! I'm just glad you're okay.


----------



## Lele

Luciledodd said:


> Has anyone noticed the number of views 10834 and over 500 replies. I hope that some of the 10000 are smokers trying to quit and get some inspiration from this thread. Yes we are awesome.


I have noticed that. It's a good thing you did!
It helped you and many others, for sure


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Luciledodd said:


> Dale you made my morning with the "thank you". I am so proud of us all. I truely believe that I would not have survived the heart surgery and complications if I hadn't already got the smoke out of my lungs. My DIL's father has lung disease and was told that he wouldn't live until Christmas (last year). He got the smokeless cigarette. He is still alive but not able to work. I asked about his this past week, he still uses that cigarette thing. In other words he has not broken his addiction to the nicotine. DIL says that he still asks her to go buy cigarettes for him. What we did for ourselves and family is probably the greatest thing we have done in our lives.
> 
> On the other hand, I am the Steve Jobs of the workplace. The employees call me the witch--to my face. I admire spunk in an employee though so that is all right. But on stressful days, I can really get ugly. I still have 3 smokers in the office. Hugh building so doesn't usually bother me unless I go into their offices. But yesterday one of them was in the breakroom and I told him to put out that ***** cigarette. Hope he doesn't quit. lol
> 
> Dale don't give up on your wife, hopefully she will come around.
> 
> And another Hav would be a nice thing, but no more puppies. I am going to start looking for an older one, maybe a retired one. If anyone has any ideas let me know.


Lucile, sometimes you have to put your foot down...glad you did. I doubt if the worker will quit, jobs are too hard to find and most places don't want smoking inside the building anyway...good for you!!!!


----------



## Julie

I have another 3 days smoke free. This stinks so bad--I'm not sure why I feel the need to repeat/repeat/repeat on occasion. :rant:

None the less---I have made it so far!


----------



## Kathie

Julie, that's great! And at least you keep working on it - that is what counts! One of these days it's going to stick!


----------



## Lele

Julie said:


> I have another 3 days smoke free. This stinks so bad--I'm not sure why I feel the need to repeat/repeat/repeat on occasion. :rant:
> 
> None the less---I have made it so far!


Great Julie, the worst days are already gone. 10 minutes after 10 minuts you will made it!:whoo:


----------



## davetgabby

What you need Jules is another puppy to keep you busy. ound:


----------



## Luciledodd

I chewed a lot of bubble gum. I amazed a lot of grandchildren with my bubbles and tickled them when they popped all over my face. But get the sugar free gum, it is better for your teeth. You can do it Julie, if I could anyone can. I quit a million times over my life but this time I had all of you to support me and I didn't want to disappoint anyone--especially since it was my idea. Strangely, I didn't tell my family or co-workers. I didn't want anyone to actually say anything to me about it.


----------



## LunasMom

I quit 20 years ago after smoking for 30 years! I carefully planned when I would do it (summer vacation from teaching). I chewed Nicoret Gum like mad. The three's were the hardest: 3rd day, 3rd week, 3rd month. I had a huge support group--the entire high school faculty of about 150 teachers and my whole family. The principal announced my quiting to teachers at the first faculty meeting at the start of the year. Being embarrassed to start up again is a BIG help for not smoking. I chewed regular gum for almost a year--non-stop. I gained weight--which was a shock because I had been painfully thin my whole life and didn't know how to control the urge to stuff my face. My doctor told me I would have to gain a lot more to do the damage to my body smoking had been doing. It was deadly hard but I am so glad I did it and I eventually lost the weight. You have to recognize that the recidivism for smoking is identical to that of heron (verified by scientific research). You need to devote a year or more to it but it is done one day at a time.


----------



## Luciledodd

Carol I have gained nearly 20 lbs this year. I started gaining this summer and before I was aware of it. I really thought it was fluid buildup after they took me off the fluid meds. But have come to realize that it is just fat. I am eating regular meals, and snacks at night oh and dessert also. I eat more at meals than ever before, because there is no cigarette waiting for me to finish and I never ate sweets. It is the urge to put something in my mouth. Now that I am aware of my overeating, I am trying to not eat. Trouble is the low caloriee veggies are all those I can't eat with the warfarin that I am on. No meals of just green salad, no roasted brussels sprouts, etc. Question is how long did it take you to lose the weight? I literally cannot wear any of my pants now. Thanksgiving this week and I will be wearing lounging pants the whole time.

Dave I believe your three weeks are up by now, so congratulations on making it a whole year.


----------



## LunasMom

My weight crept upwards for almost 5 years. I went from about 140 (a reasonable weight for me) to 172! When I finally realized what was going on I went on a low fat diet but I don't think the low-fat is what did it. The key for me (and years latter for my husband's weight loss) was measurement. Being a chemistry teacher I was familiar with measuring by weight and volume. I still do weigh and measure a lot of our regular food that we eat at home. That teaches you how to determine what to do when you are not measuring yourself. Also, I writet down everything I put in my mouth when I am actively trying to lose and count calories if I do any creeping upward. I was surprised that warfarin has dietary restrictions so I just googled that. It's the vitamin K issue, I guess. It seems as though you can still eat celery. (That's my "I need something to chew" food.) Also, I like cottage cheese and fruit for lunch. BTW, I don't believe in suffering, just slow weight loss of 2-3 lbs per month. That way the weight that comes off seems to stay off and I am not starving any time. However, remember smoking is the worst thing-- far worse that the weight!


----------



## Luciledodd

It has been almost three years since we stopped smoking. Well it will be in October, which could be tomorrow as fast as the year has gone by. How many are still smoke free? How many have gained weight. How many still crave a smoke? I have gained from 140 to 165 and every once in a while something comes over me that makes me yell out "I want a cigarette". Then it passes, seems like I just have to vocalize the craving. I really hope that all are still smoke free. I don't think I would be alive now if I had not quit.


----------



## swaye

Thumper said:


> You have to want to quit for YOU, quitting for other people or because someone wants you to, won't work. I quit Dec. 26th, so I'm coming up on a year and although I do still chew some gum...I am really proud of myself for not smoking.
> 
> Accept that you will probably gain 10-15 lbs the first few months, because smoking effects your blood sugar and you blood sugar goes all sort of out of whack when you quit, as does your metabolism..but don't even worry about taking the extra lbs off until you've been smoke free for 2-3 months and then you can worry about dropping the extra 10. I know the weight gain is what keeps many women smoking but its no big deal, the weight can come off again once you have the cigs out of your system.
> 
> I avoided things that would make me want to smoke for about 2 months or so and not smoking becomes more of a habit, you don't even think about it
> I had dreams about smoking quite often at first, and I'd always pounce up out of bed worrying about the dream and if it happened in my dazed state, lol.
> 
> As far as help, well..the habitrol gum, the book "the easy way to quit smoking' by allan carr (sp?), wellbutrin/zyban (much cheaper than the new stuff and less side effects) and lots of will power and determination. Oh, and the website whyquit.com There are lots of stories on there that scared me into the realization I was in denial.
> 
> Kara


Very good advice here about avoidance! I am 66 and quit 15 years ago and never looked back. Best thing I ever did for myself! I quit cold turkey after a year of limiting myself to six cigarettes a day. I also changed my habits. I made a point of keeping myself busy the times I would normally have a cigarette. Admittedly, my disposition was not always at it's best for awhile. 
Clinically, the nicotine is out of your system in 2 weeks. It is the lifestyle changes (habits) that take longer. Best of luck!


----------



## davetgabby

still good here. \occasionally get the urge ,especially with a beer and a bbq. Good for you Lucile.


----------



## dodrop82

I'm still smoke free for the most part. I have had one now and then when drinking...but have now invested in an e cig for those "special occasions"...such as my niece's wedding last weekend. I have gained a lot more then 25 lbs, unfortunately and that is my current battle I can't win. I lose about 20 and then plateau for months, until I give up and gain it back...which is the faze I'm in currently...gaining it back! Soooo frustrated with that! Anyway, Soo proud of you, Lucile! I remember your battle sooo well!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Congrats to all of you- that's a huge accomplishment! I've never been a smoker but I'm told by my mom (who smoked for 30 years then just quit cold turkey) that it's an incredibly hard habit to kick.
:clap2::clap2: Woo Hoo!!!


----------

